# ISIS Colchester - Part 2



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies 

Happy chatting..............................................


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Knickers just sat for 30 mins writing a post and it disappeared  

Gotta go now but will write more tomorrow, hope your all ok


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel - don't you hate it when that happens? I got into the habit of copying my post before I hit send for a while in case it all went but I'm so   these days I often forget and then lose it all. How are you?

Sam - good luck with the adoption meeting. I hope it goes well and you get the information you need. How's the childminding going?

Lisa - thanks for the advice on the monitored cycle.I talked to dh about it last night and I think we'll probably give it a go before we have another tx. 

Cleo - how are you this evening? Having two friends tell you their pg in the same week must be really hard. I'm glad your pupils help to cheer you up. 

Liz - hope things aren't shifting for you too much though you do have to make room for the little one so I suppose it's innevitable. A friend of mine said she used olive oil as a moisturiser to stop stretch marks and  make her skin more supple with the stretching. I think I read that Liz Hurley did that too - something about Donatella whats her name giving her olive oil from her own olive groves. 

Tidds/Choccy/Tricksy/Rivka - hello. Hope you're ok. Hope I've not missed anyone. We're getting to be a big group these days.

I'm having a night off tonight which is just as well as I don't think I'm going to stay awake through the second half of Coronation St, let alone long enough to do any work. It will be the last night off in a while though as we got an order for 750 pairs of chocolate shoes. It's going to half kill me (though I have a helper lined up who used to work for a chocolate company nearby) but will be worth it as it's from a marketing company who will hopefully think of us for all their chocs in future. Tomorrow should be fun, we're off to the Ipswich training ground to meet the players in the morning. The club put an article on their website about us today (2 months after they said they'd do it but better late than never) with a nice pic of Alan Lee holding his man of the match reward. I'm v excited but will try to behave  

Reading all your posts the last week has made me think again about tx and the tests etc we had at Colchester General. I can't help but wonder if there's a problem they haven't spotted because they weren't able to do a thorough check. We're still waiting for an appt with Raj Rai about immunology so will wait till after we've had that, and a monitored cycle, before starting any more tx. There's no point in going down the ICSI route again until we know that's our best or only option. 

Off to watch Corrie part two. I'll try to pop back on later with a summary of who can do what dates etc for a meet up.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Went up to watch the recording of Loose Women today which was good but the real excitement all came later. As we left the building the stars were all arriving for the "Pride of Britain" award ceremony which I think is being shown on TV tomorrow.  Rod Steward and Penny, Take That, Jude Law, all the XFactor judges, Gloria H and Girls Aloud all pulled up right in front of us.  In fact Kimberley of Girls Aloud even came up to me and asked ME how I was!!!  I think it should have been the other way round.  Anyway that's my claim to fame over with for one day.  Heating still not fixed but we're surviving.

Re the meet up.  I'm confused.  Is it Sunday 9th or the 10th we were suggesting?  If we can't get a date together soon then maybe we should try for January when it will probably be a lot easier for us all to get together.

Can't remember who was talking about hysterocopies and monitored cycles but I would strongly recommend having all these done before going ahead with a second IVF cycle.  Better to find a problem before you cycle than after which is what happens to a lot of us - it has happened to me twice.  IVF statistics at the ARGC clinic in London have shown that you are more likely to get a BFP if you have had a hysteroscopy shortly before you cycle. They believe this is because the hyst flushes out all the toxins and leaves you with a good clean uterus so for those of you contemplating a hyst, get it set up close to when you cycle.  As for the monitored cycle, good idea especially if they combine this with blood tests.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello girls,

Cathie - hope you enjoy the Ipswich event. All these chocolate shoes, wow! Good luck with monitored cycle, it would be great if it works that way  

Sam - thanks for encouraging words about hysteroscopy. I'm going to have it done next Friday, and straight afterwards calling ISIS for a schedule for FET. Hopefully all the toxins or whatever will be flushed for it!

Liz / Lisa / Cleo / Angel / Triksy / Sherrie / Choccy - 

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie,  went to Isis today and my lining has changed shape (which is wot is supposed to happen)  and my follicle has collapsed (which is right too)  Can't believe it!!!! Everything has worked how it should do!!!     Big Smiley faces. Re: The short leutel phase they did mention today that clomid might help with that so that might be another option. So i am playing the waiting game again and feeling like a pin cushion. 

Sam - Forgot to answer my follicle was 24mm on day of surge.

Cath - With your indecision over tests at Colchester,  Can i just say that all the things that they have found out about me have all been found at Isis. All my tests at Colchester came back fine.  Isis found that i have pcos's, the blood clotting problem and now the short leutel phase,    Raj diagnosed the blood clotting and the pcos's and Dr Lower looked at the short leutel phase.  So maybe a monitored cycle would be the best thing for you at the moment so they can find out on a natural cycle how things are working.

Hello to everyone!!!

Re the Meet - I cant do the 10th maybe January might be the answer for when we can all make it.

Better dash got to make tea
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening. Another busy day though I'm at a loss to remember what I actually did once we got back from Ipswich. This morning was fun. we got to meet Naylor, de Vos, Clarke and Johnny Wark as well as seeing the other players in passing and then training. Sainsburys at Tollgate have broken their photo developing machine   so DH is currently waiting for the 1 hr development at Ipswich as I can't wait to have the pic of us with Naylor and De Vos as my computer wallpaper. I'm supposed to be at aerobics now but chickened out at the last minute. 

Sam - I think January may be the best bet at this rate. I should have much more free time then - and if we meet somewhere like Freeport we could always hit the sales as well   I like the thought of Girls Aloud coming up to you, good claim to fame.  Hope the heating is fixed soon. It's way too cold to be without it. 

Lisa - glad everything has gone as it should.    for the waiting game. It has to be one of the hardest things on earth. 

 everyone else.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Morning all,

Still not got the heating fixed as apparently they are inundated with call outs at the moment - not surprising I suppose as this is the first real cold snap we have had.  It is not as bad as it seems though because every now and again the boiler bursts in to life and we do get some heat and hot water for a while, just not as much as we would like.  My mum's and sister's heating both went at the same time so I can believe they are inundated.

Re the meet up.  Yes January sounds like a better idea.

Lisa - Glad all looked good with the scan. 24mm that's a nice big follie.  Good luck this cycle.  How are you on the Metformin now, do you think it has made any difference to you?

Cathie - Have you still not got your appointment through with Raj yet?  He is a lovely man, very different from any other doctor I have met.  He actually has a sense of humour and I met up with him on the day that I was told I was going to miscarry and still found myself laughing.  I felt like I could say anything to him.

Rivka, Emma, Liz, Cleo - Hi.

Sherrie - not long to go now.  Have you got your bag packed.

Had first adoption information meeting last night.  They came across a lot more encouraging than your lot were I think Lisa.  To be honest having done my own research there wasn't a lot I heard that I didn't already know.  What I was surprised about though was that the time scale from this point to actually getting a child is actually about 15 months (I had thought it was a lot longer). Now we have the forms we just have to decide whether or not to go ahead.  I think we will be but we have to be 100% sure because this would definitely be the end of any fertility treatment for us.  There is also a problem because they won't consider you when you are in the process of moving and our house is up for sale.  So a lot for us to think about and I'm not going to rush into anything.

Sam



Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello!

I've been having a low since yesterday night, feeling quite depressed. So I'm trying to pick myself up now, reading your comments definitely help.

Lisa - I'm glad the cycle goes well!! Lots of    for the wait and for positive results.

Sam - hope the boiler is fixed soon, as it is quite nippy now. I strated wearing my winter wool coat yesterday.

Cathie - glad the Ipswich event was fun!

 everyone else! Yes, let's meet in January then.

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm well just counting the days till my scan. Re: meet up January sounds like a good idea then Sherrie might be able to bring her little boy along. I'm free any weekend.

Cathie:

the Ipswich town training sounds like it was great fun. I think having a monitored cycle would be a good option to see whats happening.

Sam:

Wow that must have been well surreal seeing all thous famous people. Glad the adoption meet went well. Did they say what ages you might get in 15 months? Have you thought about what ages you would like?

Lisa:

Glad this cycle is going smoothly. I sympathise with you and the cyclogest as i hated it with a passion. Fingers crossed this is the cycle.  xx

Angel:

That always happens to me when i do a big post really annoying, hope you are well.

Sherrie:

Hope you are keeping well. And when it happens hope it all goes smoothly. Good luck xx

Rivka:

Sorry you have been feeling low hun, Go get a big bar of choc that always helps me.

Hi Cleo, tricksy, choccy, hope you are all well.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just thought i'd pop in to say hello.  Hope you are all ok.  I've got my appointment to see the gynaecologist at bupa in norwich 18th Nov so not too long to wait now.  Am hoping that they will be able to do the hysteroscopy as soon as possible after seeing him.  I want to get started as soon as possible with the frozen embies.  Think I will be having a medicated cycle, as Dr arianna said that it would be easier to control, and also because i'm having all this irregular spotting and really heavy long periods.  Am now panicking that my womb lining is all yukky and scarred due to the surgery on my womb before and that that is why the embies didn't stick last time.  I know this sounds crazy but am almost hoping it might be a polyp or something that they can get rid of  - silly I know. 
Work has been quiet the last 2 weeks - I think everyone is saving for christmas or buying presents! not having beauty treatments!!
I think it will probably be January before we start the frozen cycle, maybe later, just depends on when the hysteroscopy gets done, also if anything needs to be done after that.
Seem to be having a bit of a bad time with pregnant people and teeny babies at the moment - seem to get weepy at them, which I wasn't so bad at before - must be hormones I think.

Well better go,  have to do some housework and some shopping as this is my day off.
Take care
Choccy x x x 
PS - what is at Gnome World?? I know gnomes etc but  keep driving past the signs for it but have no idea what it is!! is it worth a visit?.... or not!
PPS - re meeting up, I wouldn't mind but would need good directions as i would be coming from norfolk!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Choccy:

I live near Diss so maybe i could give you a lift if you can get there.

Liz xx xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi again
Thanks Liz, is Diss Swaffham direction??
I work in Dereham
Choccy x x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

how are you all tonight? Well i must say i feel alot brighter about things which is good. Don't really know why, and to be honest if another friend came to tell me they were preganant i might   or get   or just go round the  . but for now i feel ok. The support on here as really helped.

Meeting up in January sounds good to me. I hate january and could do with something to look forward to. The sales bit sounds great too!

Sam  - loose women sounded great, what a life all these stars lead! I 'm glad the adoption meeting went well. it is something that me and my DH had spoken about but not really considered because we'd heard so many horrible stories.

Choccy - i think your feelings are completely normal, we all hope we have something that can be fixed. When i first went to see a consultant they said my infertility was unexplained and cried my eyes out because i thought if i had something wrong at least they might be able to fix it, but if they didn'y know why i couldn't concieve then they didn't have a hope of helping me. Turns out i did have something wrong, but they don't seem to be helping me anyway! Good luck with your appointment. 

Rivka - hope you are feeling ok. I had the worst week ever last week and was feeling so low. I tried to stay focussed on the positive things, which is realy hard. Your right, all these posts really helped me.


Hello to everyone else.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi gals

Cleo - Glad your feeling brighter matey,  Like you for the last 5 years i was told mine was unexplained and that was worse because i felt like there has to be an explaination for it, its only the last year or so that they have found all wrong with me and i must admit i did feel better when they said what was wrong but unluckily for me its still now worked for me.

Choccy - Good to hear from you matey - I wondered where you had gone,  since you've been away i've moved and got a new job!!!  Not doing beauty or treatment work gone back to secreterial.  Hope you can get your hysteroscopy done soon.  sSorry your having hard time, its so up and down isnt it hun, I think were all the same sometimes you feel really strong and the next minute one little thing can send you downhill rapidly.  
On a lighter note never heard of Gnome World but it conjures up all sorts of weird dwarf like people in my head   

Liz - Urghhhhhhhhh the cyclogest   

Ryvka - Sorry you have been feeling low this board does help so much i dont know what i would do with out it,  its just nice to make friends with people that understand and can relate to you doesnt it.

Sam - Glad your adoption meeting was better than mine,  it must be my LA that are all doom and gloom!  15 months is not long compared to how long we have all been trying and at the end of it you will have a child - Thats great!!  Did they say what sort of age groups?  This will be our next option i think but your right you have to be all finished with fertility treatments,
Re the metformin i dont even know i'm on it anymore which is good and i've found i can go longer without food now,  before i would start having the shakes and feeling lightheaded if i didnt eat every 4-5 hours now i dont get that which is great.

Cath - Like your picture my DH would be sooooooooo jealous!!!

Angel - Sorry you lost your post its pants when that happens.

Tidds - Thinking of you matey!!!

Hello to anyone i've forgotton.

January meet would be great,  plus it will be less busy over there too which will be easier for us as there will be quite a few of us.  

Better go got to cook DH's tea he looks desperate
love lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello. Had a long day today as my boss has come down from East Midlands where he works to check out how I'm running my side of things. There was lots else going on so felt like I didn't get much achieved but am completely shattered again. 

Choccy - nice to hear from you. I know exactly how you feel about wanting a cause for if. When I had the hsg Dr Marfleet thought she'd found a polyp or two and I was really pleased to have something to explain all the heartache. Then when I got to hysteroscopy there was no sign of anything which threw it all up in the air again. I much preferred it when there was a possible reason.   for the appt on the 18th.

Cleo - glad you're feeling a bit more upbeat today. Two in one week is a bit much. 

Rivka - how are you today?

Sam - glad the adoption meeting went well even if you're still having bad luck with the heating. I'd go   if ours went for that long as I really feel the cold and would have to retreat to bed for a week. Hope it's sorted soon. 

Lisa - cyclogest - yuk! I know it's necessary but the trapped wind    How's it going otherwise? 

I love my pic - though feel incredibly short now - and it was so nice to get to meet them. Wish I could go again.

Liz - can't be long to go now till the next scan. 

I've lost track again now so hello to everyone else and hope you're ok. 

January meet sounds a good idea, especially if Tidds can come with the little one. Any preference for date/location etc? 

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Evening all,

I honestly believe there is no such thing as "unexplained" infertility. It should really be called "not yet discovered" or "not understood". It is also seems that most of us are sent for IVF treatment before more than the basic investigations are done and I'm not sure this is right. Yes IVF does override most problems but not all. At the end of the day though it all comes down to the NHS budget because they don't have the time or the money to give everyone all the scans and blood tests etc they need to fully investigate. For the large part they will only be done when we are paying for them ourselves unless we are obvious candidates for this or that. After several months on clomid, 1 IUI and 2 IVFs I was given a saline scan and they discovered scar tissue which meant that no pregnancy was possible anyway. Total waste of 2 years and £000s. So I went on to do 3 more IVFs and then they discovered the blood clotting problems and raised nk cells. I still don't know the true cause of the BFNs but do wish I had had all the tests on day 1.

Re the adoption. If we proceed now then we would probably go for the 0-2 or 0.3 age bracket. I too had heard so many horror stories that I was totally put off the idea of adoption but guess now I am so badly in need of a child that I will take the risk. There was a lady at the meeting that had been through several IVFs and miscarriages and she decided to adopt. She was given a 13 month old boy who had umdeterminate brain damage because of an attack by his birth family when very young. Well she took the risk and they are now a very happy family (little boy fine). So there are so good stories out there.

Choccy - Good to have you back. Think you may have a couple of cycle buddies on here when you have your next cycle which will be good. Know exactly what you mean though about half hoping they find a little problem they can fix at your hyst.

Lisa - That's how I am on the Met now. Don't know I'm taking it apart from I no longer get the shakes and can go much longer without eating. So we know it is doing some good. [Can't remember who else said they had PCOS but do you ever get any hypos?)

Re the meet up. Shall we get a January date arranged now and then we can decide where when how nearer the time. Let's try and keep the whole day free. So if we are going for a Saturday or Sunday when is everyone free? Hope it won't be a problem with some of you cycling then. Liz/Choccy - Didn't realise some of us lived the other side of Colchester.

Sherrie - Where are you? Hope you haven't given birth without any of us realising.

Hello to the rest of you ladies. Have to sign off as dh is nagging - he wants to get online.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Helloz everyone, my goodness why oh why is life so busy and hectic   its just mad for us at the moment.

Its good to see everyone is still here with a few new additions too, so hello to you all

Its just taken me ages to catch up with all of the recent posts and I can't reply to everyone so I will do a general from what I can remember  

Gnome Magic - Its totally crap apparently, you just get to wander around some blokes garden for an hour and he just has gnomes all over the place and charges you a fiver for the privilige   I only know about 4 people who have been there but no one has a good word to say about it. Sorry!!

I finally managed to get to day 21 on Monday so I have now had my final blood test for the ivf referal, yipee!! I rang Dr Marfleets secretary just to let her know that my final blood test has been done and can she dig out my file and get the letter sent off asap. Not that I'm impatient or anything LOL I just want to get to Isis asap and get our appointments sorted out before we go away on 21st December. I really have it in my head that I want all of the formalities done before we go so we are ready to rock and roll when we get back from hols in January. So fingers crossed they are not too busy. I am going to start ringing Isis on Monday and see if they have anything yet!!

A meet in January will be better for me too, i only have 1 free weekend left in December and if I book anything up I think my DH will go mad! We are away from 21/12 until 12/1 so anything after that would be great for me. Just seen that 2 more posts have come up since I've been writing this! I think that I am very lucky that I had my blood disorder found at St Marys but again I have wasted 2 years from having a Hycosy done in December 04 and when my tubes were shown as blocked my Consultant thought that it was due to me finding it such a painful procedure as I had fallen pregnant earlier that year. It now appears that my falling pregnant was a bit of a miracle and my tubes were totally and utterly blocked so I could of been referred to Isis then and by now could of had a baby (if it works of course) I hope though that we have now had all tests done and I am going into ivf fully check out and ready for the battle to begin!!

Right I have got to dash off, sorry its a quite one, take care everyone

Love Tricksy xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - do the shakes and having to eat regularly mean something for IF? I often get that and have been tested for diabetes a few times but it always comes back negative. Plus it comes and goes so I'm never sure what it is.

Glad that the met is helping you. 

Tricksy - nice to see you back.

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Cathy,

I think that Sam has got pcos and the shakes and having to eat regulary are to do with that.....i think.... I am sure she will confirm it later though.

Good to 'chat' to you again too


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Tricksy - nice to have you back and glad you are on for the January meet.

Cathie - the shakes etc are in my case all down to insulin resistance. And yes this can have an impact on fertility.  If you are insulin resistant then this means that your insulin isn't doing its job properly (ie controlling sugar levels) and therefore your body produces more insulin in order to control sugar levels. And some of us have ovaries that are sensitive to insulin hence the fertility problems.  Nowadays more doctors are doing tests for insulin resistance.  I would definitely mention your shakes to Raj Rai when you see him because this is his field and he was the one who gave me the tests (and I think he did Lisa as well).

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Tricksy and Sam. I'll definitely mention it to Raj. I've had the shakes off and on for over 10 years (and it runs in my dads side of the family) and never even remotely thought they could cause a prob with ttc. 

Cathie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

well i have had this morning off work to go to see Dr Marfleet for IUI. She was actually quite good today and i feel a little more positive. I spoke to her about all things i was worried about. She has now said that she will scan me again to see if there has been any change to my endo cysts and that she has put me on the waiting list for a laperoscopy. this is all good but the lap might take upto 6 months which is when i'm due to go to isis!! but i would rather they invetsigate things before i get there. Anyway came away feeling like something was happening. They don't monitor me for iui but my fertility monitor said i had high fertility today so i'm feeling a bit more positive! A busy weekend for me as should be at peak fertilty then !!!!

Lisa and Sam i agree with everything you have said. It seems that so many people have infertility diagnosed as unexplained only to go on and find something. They should carry out all invetsigations as soon as possible so that they can treat things and you don't spend loads of money on ivf only to find that there is something wrong which will affect it. it's very frustrating.

Sam - after reading about your adoption meeting i think that adoption may be an option in the future for us. All the things we had hear was through a friend of a friend etc, not actually from anyone who had been through it!!!

Rivka - how you feeling hun? 

Tricksy  -good luck with ISIS, i can't wait to go there but will proabably be March time for me.

Hello to everyone else!! Any date in Jan is fine with me for a meet up.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey everyone just a quick hello and no nothing has happened yet! Not been on as to be honest nothing to report or say that doesn't include moaning and bearing in mind you lot would not want to hear me moaning, well I certainly wouldn't if it was the other way round!!!!!

So I am just lying low waiting for D-Day, will try and remember to post when it has started.

Love to all - good luck with all treatments/ttc over the next few weeks.

Sherrie xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

I had horrendous cramping last night for about an hour - thinking and hoping it was trapped wind with the cyclogest and not anything else,  Just keep praying that this time it will work for me so scared.  Got a day off today so trying to chill out a bit.

Cath - Definately mention the shakes to Raj when you go,  when i saw him one of the first things he asked me was wheter Diabetes runs in the family and it does on my Dads side,  I have been tested loads of times for it because of the shakes and lightheadness but all came back negative,  Raj send me for insulin resistance testing and thats when it came back that i was, since taking the metformin i feel SO much better.  What annoys me is WHY!!! dont the GP's check for that,  I went several times with the symptoms and they said it was Stress!!!! 

Sam - The adoption meeting sounds so promising and to meet someone who has actually been through it is so much better

Tricksy - Glad you got to your day 21 hope you get your referral asap!

Cleo - Glad your feeling more positive after your meeting,  Your little cartoon characters made me giggle.

Hi to everyone else


RE : The Meet - The only weekend's i cant do in January are the first one and 20th/21st at the moment,  Shall we stick with meeting at Freeport?  


Byeeeeeeeeeeee 
Lisaxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello ladies!

I feel better today, after having a good old   (it was silly to try to bottle it up). It's just the combination of the bfn and the waiting around for next time and also the not being at work which makes me feel out of it. I enjoyed the first weeks, especially after work was stressful during tx, but now would have liked something part time to make me feel part of the world again, but I'm afraid to try a new place after the bad experience I had. Sorry about the rant!!

Lisa - sorry you had cramping! Hope you're feeling better now.

Cleo - yes, it's very frustrating to wait  , but good thing they're planning more investigations to give better chances. 

Cathie - hope they find out about the shakes! 

Triksy - wow, so things are moving forward quickly! Enjoy your holiday and   for your tx in january. I think we'll be cycle buddies.

Sam - glad you're having positive thoughts re adoption. One of my former work colleagues have an adopted sister and they are a lovely family together. 

Sherrie - good luck for soon! It would be so nice to read your good news.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Evening ladies,

This thread is so busy at the moment is great. Firstly, re the meet up  I got notification today that I have to start my childminder's diploma in January and this means that every Saturday is out for me. So Sunday it must be and it looks very much to me that this only leaves us with one available date - the last Sunday in January  which I think this is the 28th. Is this OK with everyone?

Sherrie - Don't worry about coming on here and moaning - I think we all like to hear what you are going through, especially at this stage. Good luck for a swift and as painless as possible birth. Are you going for pain relief?

Lisa - Could it have been implantation or is it too early for that?

Cleo - I don't think it matters when you get your referral appointment through for ISIS - just take it. Because at least then you will be ready to start as soon as you have your lap. I wouldn't delay your ISIS appointment because they will wait for you to be ready to start.

Rivka - Glad you feel better and feel free to vent at us as much as you need. Could you get some temporary work for a while (maybe a xmas job) while you wait for your referral? I know what you mean about feeling out of it when you are not working but I don't know how it is possible to hold down a full time job when cycling.

Re the adoption. One thing thing was a bit disheartening was the amount of couples at the meeting. They hold these meetings once a month but there must have been at least 20 couples there. Of course not everyone will go through with it but I feel as though I have lots of competition! But of course the real hurdle with adoption is that you have to be sure you are prepared to take the risk with these children as they would all have some sort of problem and some of the children will not be able to overcome them.

Liz, Tricksy, Emma, Cathie, Choccy - Hi. Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Good news everyone I felt bean for definite on Wednesday just like a odd sort of flutter in tum but nothing I've felt before. I'm so happy and can't wait for all of you to experience it it's is such a special feeling and i know you all will soon.

Sam:

I read in a magazine the other week of a couple who adopted a boy aged 9 but when he was 12 he abused 2 young girls,the couple was not given all the information on the child about his past. As they also foster lots of kids they were told they would not be able to why this boy was with them so they are now in the process of unadopting him on the ground they were miss informed in the adoption. Isn't that awful!! To have to make that choice. I'm sure this was a extreme case but it makes you think how hard it is for every one. 

Lisa:

The cramping could be a positive Like implantation i had cramping from week 2 of the 2 ww till 7 weeks. Fingers crossed for you what a great Xmas prezzies it would be.

Cleo:

I'm glad your appointment went well and she gave you some positive feed back. Hopfully this will be your last treatment as it will work this cycle. Have you got something romantic planned this week end to get you both in the mood? have fun!!

Rivka:

I'm glad you are feeling better hun. On my first ivf i got signed off for 6 weeks while i had the treatment but by week 3 i was bored and there is only so much shopping you can do when your broke. Part time work sounds like a good option what do you do? A least with that you would only have to put up with it for a few days a week.

Tidds:

Hope you don't have to be induced and it starts on it's own. I want to have a water birth with minimal pain relief but we will have to wait and see what happens at the time i will probably be begging for an epidural!!

Cathie:

Your pic is fab, You mustn't work to hard and make yourself ill hun, try and make some me time, i know this is easer said than done eh!!

Tricksy:

Glad 2 here from you hun. Not long till you will be cycling hope you get the appointment through soon.

Choccy:

Diss is 20 miles south of Norwich, and about 25 mins from Thetford. if that helps It takes me just over an hour to get to Kingslynn and you pass a sign for Dereham on the way there.

Angel:

Hope you are well.

I can make any time in January as I don't plan that far ahead Ha Ha!!

hi to anyone I've forgot.

Have a nice weekend.

take care 

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello.

I can do the last Sunday in Jan if that's the best day. Will block it off in the diary just in case

Liz -  you felt the bean moving. I will look after myself - promise. I've had no choice this week as I fall asleep as soon as I sit still for long enough 

Rivka - glad you were able to have a good  and release some of the emotion. I usually feel better for a good cry. Not working and having time on your hands to think it all through must be v hard if you're used to being busy.

Lisa - I'm sure the cramping is the cyclogest or implantation. I thought I was going to pass out with the pain a few times on cyclogest but in the end just started eating v small meals, with snacks in between, to make things easier.

Cleo - glad you had a good appt with Dr Marfleet. Have fun this weekend.

Hello everyone else. Hope you're ok.

Having talked about Raj and what I need to tell him at our appointment, the letter came yesterday with an appt next Weds in London. It's a bit of a pain coming at such short notice -and we have to be there for 10 - but it's then or January and I'd like to get investigations under way sooner rather than later. Especially now I want to know if the shakes may be part of the problem.

Off to make some lollipops for a new coffee shop on Neptune Quay in Ipswich. They're opening tomorrow and have left their suppliers till the last minute. I went there last night to talk chocolate and it's going to be lovely, with a great view over the marina. I've never been to that part of Ipswich before but will no doubt become a regular there, especially if they do lunches.

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I can do last Sunday in Jan too - I also don't make plans so far ahead, but will pencil it in.

Cathie - good luck for Wed and hope they move things forward. I've been to the Neptune marina last summer, took a boat cruise from there with family who came to visit. Lovely views and hopefully lots of people will go there and buy your choccies!

Lisa - hope you're feeling better.

Liz - isn't that lovely, you felt the flutter! Enjoy your pregnancy, I'm really glad for you.

 everyone else.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello all, a really quick reply tonight as I've got to go and check on my horsey as she is a bit poorly  

Sunday 28th January is good for me too. Fingers crossed I will be mid way through my first ivf cycle then. Are we going to meet for lunch somewhere? I'm coming from Colchester if anyone needs a lift 

Gotta fly sorry, catch up again over the weekend xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello all

Cramping all gone now just that one night and i've got through the first week, hopefully another week to go (if the cyclogest is working)   I've got loads of little bruises on my tummy also.

Re - Meeting - 28th Jan is good for me!! 

Ryvka - Glad your feeling better hun,  I gave up my job when i started my 1st ivf as my boss was a right b**ch and i really didnt need the stress plus the job was quite stressfull too so i gave it up and i was out of work for a year cos after the first failure i didnt feel up to looking again plus i needed to get part-time to fit in treatment. I enjoyed the 1st 6 months of being off but it was hard to adjust,  now i'm back temping 3/4 days a week which suits me fine.  Would you fancy temping you could maybe do a day here and there.  It is very difficult to know what to do for the best,  when i left my job i felt like a weight had been lifted off my shoulders and i felt so less stressed but then other stresses come in like lack of money. 

Tricksy - Hope you horse is better soon 

Liz - Excellent you felt bean flutter how lovely 

Sam - When i went to an adoption meeting there wasnt enough seats out there were about 20 odd couples there ranging from all ages, I think what put me off more than anything was that all the children had something wrong with them and i'm just not ready for that at the moment.


Cathy - Great news that you got your appointment so quickly,  Are you going to St Marys?  I dont blame you for wanting to get things moving,  the results don't come back for about 6 weeks as theres one that they have to send away. Raj is a lovely lovely doctor he will have you laughing, when i saw him he introduced me to another patient and said " this is Lisa and shes a right pain!!"  he did it just to make me laugh and make me feel relaxed,  You are in really good hands Cathy - Good luck!!!

Cleo - Good luck this weekend -  I wont ask what you'll be doing all weekend - nudge, nudge wink, wink  

Hello everyone elsa and have a good weekend

love Lisa x

Hi to everyone else


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

just to say the 28th of jan is fine with me, freeport braintree is good for me to find and lots of places to eat.

liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Looks like 28th is OK for everyone then (I think?). 

Having second thoughts about the adoption at the moment.  Yes like you all say the down side is that the children all have something wrong with them.  I am also scared about the future for them.  So I am just going to sit on it for a while because it is such a huge decision.

Hope you've all had a good weekend.  Sorry no time to stop at the moment.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam2995 said:


> Yes like you all say the down side is that the children all have something wrong with them. I am also scared about the future for them.


Thats not true Sam, not all of the children come with problems. During your process you can state if you are willing to take a child on with either physical or emotional problems. My husband is adopted and he is normal, well sort of ;-) Most of the children are just not able to live with their parents for whatever reason. They are not all abused or suffer from some sort of disability. Tough call though, I don't think that I could do it.

I've got to fly too! have a great evening. See you all on the 29th Jan!! xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Good heavens,   its taken me ages to try and catch up on all the posts, i really must come on here more often to keep track. I cant possibly begin to comment on eveyones post, but i would like to say how lucky we are in having this site dont you think? its so helped to restore my faith in humanity and encouraged me too, thank you all for being there and for your honesty  

Not been up to much, dieting and trying to get some exercise too  . Realised that i need to enjoy the next few weeks with DH and DS before treatment starts and things go really nuts!

Cant say if im available on 28th or not yet as DH works shifts, but will endeavor to find out, would be great to be a part of the meet up  

Cath - can you help explain something to me please? in michael dooleys book on pages 107-108 he talks about not eating to many foods with vitamin A in and lists what to avoid ie broccoli, eggs etc but on pages 98-99 he lists some of these as 'super foods' which to my mind contradicts things!, would you be so kind to have a look and see if you could throw some light on what hes saying, only want to try and eat the right things you know?

Liz -   bean moved, how wonderful is that??

Sherrie - Thinking of you hun  

 to everyone else and hope your all ok 

Take care
Emma xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

well a bit of a busy weekend   !! which was fun but i'm a little bit concerned. My fertility monitor was saying that on thursday i was at high fertility so i assumed i would be at peak fertility by saturday, but it never came. I know that these things aren't 100% but i think that maybe i didn't ovulate.    trying to stay positive but can't help getting down. If i didn't ovulate then i have no chance of getting pregnant. I have had all the blood tests and follicle scans and they all said that i'm ovulating. plus i know that with pcos i may skip a month but i'm really   . 
I know this maybe tmi but i had all the usual things that go along with ovulation. I just feel so deflated!!!  Any comments greatly appreciated!!


Jan 28th fine with me!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Cleo - Do you do the ov pee sticks or thermometer?  I always use the ov pee sticks cos i could never get on with a thermometer,  Do you think you could have missed it and it was on Friday?  its very difficult to pinpoint isnt it, i never know when i'm ov'ing but i do the pee sticks to find out,  Its very frustrating when you miss it though, sorry cant give anymore advice.

Angel - I agree about this site it has been a God send to me i just wish i had found it 6 years ago when i first started when i knew nothing at all.


Started getting twingey cramps now - Can i get to Friday  So scared that this may all have been for nothing again but trying to be posisitve but everytime i get the twinges i think AF will rear her ugly head.  Started the OCD Knicker checking already!!! 

Hello to everyone else
Got a day off today and off to the pictures to see the Prestige
love Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Emma - I know how you feel.  Unless you come online regularly it is hard to keep up and remember who's who etc.  But don't worry about doing personals, I know we often do but it is not necessary and I think quite impossible if you don't come online too often.

Lisa - I had almost forgotten you were on your 2WW and going through all that symptom spotting.  Hope Friday comes quickly.  What day did you start on the Clexane?  I think I may have O'd yesterday/today and all the left over Clexane I have goes out of date this month so I think I may just use it.

Cleo - I know longer trust any sort of fertility monitor but only using them as a guide.  I too had PCOS.  Last month I was on a monitoring cycle so do know that I O'd.  I had all the signs of O'ing but never got a positive OPK despite doing them twice daily around time I must have O'd.  But this cycle I did get a + OPK with two different brands but I didn't have any O symptoms at all really.  So I am assuming that I ovulated both times but who knows.  They do say that PCOS and fertility monitors don't go all that well together.  If your monitor showed the beginning of your fertile period and you had all the usual signs then I think you O'd.  It is so frustrating isn't it.  For the last few years I have battled with ovulation problems.  Then the minute I start to ovulate regularly I get lining problems.  Not fair I think.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Sam and lisa. You have put my mind at rest. Its so hard not to blow it all out of proportion!!! i have been using the clearblue fertility monitor which is a digital thingy. it looks the part but could be totally useless!! Cost £80 though!!! Its just that i think if i'm not ovulating then i might as well give up!! .
I think you're right though, i may well have ovualted and it didn't pick it up. lets hope so! 

I know it's totally stupid but i think if i get pregant this month then i'll be pregnant at the same time as my two friends and it will all be perfect!   I know i'm an idiot!!! I live in a dream world! Why this month should be any different i don'y know. but i live in hope. 

Lisa - good luck for friday, it's not over til the wicked   comes. My friend thought that she wasn't pregant and was complaining about period pains, back ache and sore (.)(.) and she was pregant. Good luck, and i'm hearing you about the ocd knicker checking i always have it bad!!!!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa:
Good luck with testing on Friday, positive vibes to keep Af away, Try not to read to much into cramping and stuff they can really mean either way especially with taking the wonderful cyclogest. I know it's easier said than done hun. Fingers crossed xx xx
Sam:
You still have a good chance of falling naturally pregnant, so maybe for now concentrate on that, adoption is not on a time scale like egg reserve is.
Cleo:
Sorry you have some question about whether you ovulated it's so unfair that these things can't give clear answers. But remember that girl sperm can stay alive in the uterus for 3 days so if you ov' in this time it will still work. Fingers crossed for you. I know what you mean about being the perfect time to fall as friends are preg i thought that every time a friend got preg.

Tidds:
Hope everything is alright and things are starting to move. Thinking of you good luck xx

Angel:
nice to here from you, hope the dieting is not to bad hope you will treat yourself over Xmas.

Hi to everyone else.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello all

Lisa - good luck    for Friday!

Cleo - I know what you mean about wanting to be pregnant with a friend, happened to me so many times. Then when I was referred for IVF one of my best friends got pregnant and I've been hoping to be pregnant with her. It wasn't to be (she's due in December, bless her!). But I still hope that I'll have a baby when she has a little one too. We always have to hope!

Emma - good idea to have a nice time before re-starting tx. I can't decide whether I want my next tx to be before or after Christmas - it would be good to start again asap, but on the other hand a relaxing time on the festive season wouldn't go amiss.

 to everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. It's taken me ages to catch up with all the posts - and I'll still no doubt miss things so apologies if the personals are  

Angel - I'll have another look at the book and pm you with what I think. I know a lot of things like Tuna have too much mercury so although they're good for many things they can be bad in pregnancy. I got around that, and a load  of the other things, by buying Zita Wests vitamins. All I have to do now is remember to take them   

Cleo - I know exactly what you mean about wanting to be pregnant at the same time as your friends. I've lost count of the times I've desperately hoped that a certain month would work just because of that. Sadly things don't always work out like that, but when the time is right it will all fall into place.  I'm not much good with OPKs so can't help with the readings (I bought a pack in September but they're still unopened) but  for a good result at the end of it. 

Lisa   to you as well.  

Hope the rest of you are ok. 

I had my appt with Raj Rai this morning. You were right that he's a one off. I liked him, finally someone who is honest about the possibility that things may not turn out as you want. It seems odd to say that but I'd rather someone said, no it's not going to happen or tell me what I need to work on for myself, than to say they're not sure, we don't know what's wrong etc. He's the first person to say that my weight is a factor. The other docs have all said that I'm not v overweight so not to worry about it. Thankfully I was able to show that I was already addressing that, even if I've not got as far as I'd hoped. He's taken one armful of blood for tests and I have to go back for the insulin tests when I've fasted (not sure how I'm going to get into London without even a cup of tea to keep me going).

Did any of you watch the Child against all odds last night? I had mixed feelings about watching it, but decided it was better to watch it rather than not and then regret it. I   loads when the Somerset couple got the bfn (too many memories), but it was odd to see what goes on at ec and et as I've no memory of that at all. I wish they'd started the series with "straight" IVF as going straight into PGD can give the wrong impression of fertility treatment (particularly the sex selection which I think is opening pandora's box) but it was interesting, even if I occasionally wanted to   the sex selection couple for their attitude.

Enough babbling. I best get off and get some food quickly as have to go to the dentist at 7 as one of my teeth fell apart yesterday and I need to get it sorted.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

hi all

Big thanks for all your positives girlies  

Cath - Glad all went well with Raj,  He is a one off but very frank and honest which i like,  I know what you mean about the fasting  I had to get into London and do that one and i was really worried about it cos i thought i might feel lightheaded cos i couldnt eat or drink but we made the appointment for as early as possible and it was fine it amazing what us girls can do 
I taped "a child against all odds"  unfortunately when i just saw the advert on tv it brought tears to me eyes   maybe AF is coming and i'm getting too emotional but i'm going to watch it later with a big box of tissues!!!  
Hope the dentist goes ok 


Rivka - Its hard to decide when to start again isnt it,  Hope you come to a decision soon - Good luck


Liz - Good film recommendation hun - The Prestige!!!  went to see it yesterday and it was brill!!!!  Its about magicians and its really twisty right till the end and you really need to concentrate on it (Something i need at the moment at least i sat for 2 hours in the pictures not thinking about AF)

Cleo - I know what you mean completely about how brilliant it would be to be pregnant at the same time as a friend,  unfortunately all my friends have stopped now as most of my friends are older than me so they have had their families now.  I think its natural to feel like that though and fingers crossed for you,  that monitor sounds good i've never heard of that before.  Can you just keep reusing it every day then?  Is it a pee stick one?

Sam - Started my clexane on Friday 3rd and the cyclogest the same time,  i would use the clexane if i was you especially as if you dont it will be wasted, Got lots of little bruises all over my tummy now. It seems to be going really quickly this 2ww which is a first i think its cos i'm back working again.  Hows your child minding going?

Hello Everyone else that i havent done personals on.

Take care all
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi All,

Lisa - I truly have everything crossed for, I'll be checking on here on friday at the earliest opportunity too see if you have tested!!

I watched a Child Against All Odds last night and I too wish they had started with straight forward ivf. I really felt for the couple who had lost their little girl and for the couple who had the disabled daughter. I think that there is a place for PGD and these two give very good instances of them. As for the couple who just wanted a daughter, dispite having 4 healthy boys made me SO mad. I was fuming, I think I called her all of the selfish, greedy, ungrateful wotsits on the planet   I was actually glad when she didn't get her bfp and thats a horrible thing to say. I think that its a good programme but its not as in depth as I would like it but then again not all of the general public are suffering from OCD on ivf  

Its got to be a short one again tonight, I never seem to get any proper time!

Take care everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Had my first acu session last night.  Apparently my kidney "young" (yes I know this isn't the correct spelling) is out of line and I have to address this ("and not in a half-hearted way).  Unfortunately to be able to do this she recommends me eating lots of red fish (which I hate), pigs trotter and chicken feet and bone soup (what?).  I've also got to cut down on dairy, raw veg and fruit and obviously all the bad stuff I eat.  So basically I have got to cut out every I like and start eating hideous things.  The thing is she looked so serious when she told me about the bone soup and chicken feet!

Other than that madness the session went well and the acupuncturist really did take the time and care to fully understand my situation/history so I do have faith in her.  She also seemed to think she could help me with my liningproblem so that has to be worth a try.

Didn't watch a Child against all Odds because when I read the write up I just thought "no way".  don't agree with gender selection and think it gives those of us going through IVF a bad name..  And whenever I watch these programmes I always think they actually make IVF look easier than it is.

Cathie - Glad your appointment with Raj Rai went well.  What is he testing you for?  I also had to do the fasting but felt fine though I did miss my cup of tea.

Lisa - Good luck for Friday.  How are you feeling?  Didn't use the Clexane because I am a bit worried that the acupuncturist will spot those tell tale marks next week!

Cleo - I too know the feeling about wanting to full pregnant at the same time as friends.  Have been through that so many times.

Emma, Liz, Sherrie, Tricksy, Choccy, Rivka.

So who's going to be cycling next.  I'm actually in the 2WW at the moment - I'm my own doctor at the moment - baby aspirin and fish oils only!!!

Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello ladies

I watched A Child Against All Odds. Really, why did they have to start with genetic testing instead of straight IVF? I kept thinking that there are so many girls here on ff that are all lovely (none of them like the horrid couple  who had 4 boys - how I envy them, such lovely, healthy boys!) and all just want to have a family, so why can't they show this?? I liked seeing what the docs do during e/c, that was really interesting. Well, I keep watching these programmes although I know they'll just trivialise us and sensationalise the whole thing. But I just have to watch them  . 

Lisa - good luck and   for tomorrow!

Sam - I'm glad your acu person is serious and seems to know what she's talking about. Can't you try to cook chicken soups with the 'bony' parts? This is nice and you don't have to eat the bones (!) but the goodness should go into the soup. Just a thought. 

Cathie - glad your appt with Dr Rai was good. I never saw him, I only saw Prof. Regan, but heard a lot about him.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good luck lisa!!!!!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I second that.  Good luck Lisa.  

Rivka - Did they ever find any reason for your miscarriages?

Sam

PS  Rivka - Yes I should try doing something like that but I'm afraid I am a terrible and impatient cook.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck Lisa, I'm thinking of you


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck Lisa. Have everything crossed for you. 

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa:

Good luck for today hun, thinking of you xx xx

Cathie:

Sounds like raj knows what he is talking about, how long until you get the results, bet that wait is going to go slowly but at least Xmas is coming to keep you busy.

Sam:

Glad the acc went well, I went to see one lady who really hurt when the needles went in and kept trapping nerves horrible. Good luck with the new diet.

How is everyone getting on with Xmas shopping. I'm finding it hard to get motivated at the moment but always tend to leave it to the last minute then moan about how busy the shops are when i get there. Been feeling quite emotional lately, me and dh had a massive row the other day and for the next day all i wanted to do is cry. With have talked it through now and its all sorted but i don't like being emotional its not me at all.
I'm off for a week now plan to write Xmas cards so if you could all e-mail your addresses that would be great.

Hi to everyone else,

take care
Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I had my hysto today, they removed all the adhesions and said the womb is nice and clean now. So hopefully better chances for next time (fingers crossed!). Called the fertility clinic, the plan is to start FET in Dec / Jan. So I'm feeling very positive now (for a change  )

Lisa - really hope all is well with you  

Sam - no they never did find out the cause of my m/cs, actually. Prof. Regan thinks I had too much of these trobo-thingys (can't remember the term) which is why I should have baby-aspirin when pg. She actually said I shouldn't have it during 2ww, and I didn't havev it last time. But then it was BFN, so Dr D'Angelo proposed to have aspirin since e/t next time, as this is what they usually do. It's so hard to know what's right when different docs have different ideas, and really I can't complain 'coz they don't know themselves.

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gals

Its bad news got a BFN      So pee'd off but we all know that feeling dont we girls.  I have got one positive out of it though and that is that the cyclogest is working and has lengthened my 2nd part of the cycle so now all i can do is call Isis and ask if i can keep using the cyclogest every month and not pay for anymore monitored cycles and just monitor it from home that way it will save me some dosh.  AF still hasnt arrived but this morning woke up with that heavy dragging feeling in my tummy so shes not far away.  Its not fair   

Thanks girls for all your positive messages you are great friends and i'm soooooooo pleased i found this board!!!

I'll be back tomorrow and do some personals
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lisa - So so sorry.  Nothing more I can say.  At least you have been able to get something positive out of it though.  Hope the ISIS agree to giving you the progesterone.

Rivka - We've discussed the baby aspirin debate on here before.  As far as I know St Mary's Paddington did their own research and concluded that BA interferes with implantation so therefore advise their patients not to take it in the 2WW.  But most other places either sit on the fence or advise their patient to take it.  It is all so confusing but interesting that the ISIS have told you to try it.  Personally I just feel after all these BFNs what the heck.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Lisa - soooo sorry for your bfn - know what you feel  . Good that you have positive plans with the cyclogest. And so many ladies get bfns and then a bfp. Now just relax over the weekend and try to do things you enjoy  

Sam - I'll look at that discussion, thanks. Sometimes it's really down to luck I guess. Please don't lose hope, it's so hard for you with these bfns but   that things work out for you and you have a lovely family, adopting or otherwise  

I'm less sore today, but still not myself, this norning I dropped my cup of tea on me which was really annoying   It's lovely weather outside so may go for a short walk, nothing too energetic for me yet.

Have a good weekend everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa   sorry about your bfn but good to see you are able to take a positive out of the cycle so it wasn't a complete waste. 

Not really got time for personals as we're being invaded by my sister in law and her family in about an hour and I've still got to finish the housework. I was up till 2 packing chocolate as I'd done a late shift at work but still had stuff to do when I got in at 11. I'm half zombie today but dh has been sweet and done the farmers market in Braintree on his own so I can recover a bit. 

Hope you're all ok. 
Cathie x


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello all just a quick one to say nothing has happened yet and I am just waiting for this baby to come into the world - bloody men, he is already being a pain!!!   

Had some awful news on Monday, one of the girls who used to be on my team at work was 1 week behind me with her pregnancy and I got a text from her to say she had had her baby but he was still born   , I was so shocked and upset and it has made me so nervous now about things as you just don't expect that after everything. Apparently he got the cord wrapped round his neck in the womb and died a few days before he was due   can you imagine how devastating that would be? My midwife was lovely and offered to come and talk to me but I just spoke to some friends and now use my doppler every day to check he is ok. I just want him here now safe and sound.

Trying lots to get labour started - hot curry (which had me up most of the night with heart burn  ), long walks, raspberry leaf tea, reflexology and sex on the agenda tonight! Will try and remember to post when it starts.

Lis - sorry about bfn but fingers crossed with the cyclogest things will happen over the next few months   

Hi everyone else 

Love Sherrie xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Tidds - That is such as scary story for you to hear so close to your giving birth.  Just proves the worry doesn't stop with a BFP.  Hopefully not long for you to go now though.

Rivka - Sorry, missed the part of your post about the hyst (obviously reading too quickly).  Did you have this under GA?  When you said about having adhesions removed were these in your uterus?  I had adhesions in my uterus (severe ones) which were successfully removed 2 years ago but my lining has stayed thin every since.  Were these the result of a d&c?

Lisa - Hope you're OK.

Sam


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sorry just butting in as just read Tidd's post.

Tidds honey please try not to worry too much.  What happened to your friend is awful and tragic   and my heart goes out to her, but it is important to remember that what happened to her little baby is quite a rare occurence.  My sister was born with the cord wrapped around her neck.  Little mite came out blue from tip to toe and she was given an injection in her neck to make her breath straight away, but she was fine.  Apparently it is rare for it to happen before the labour and if it happens during they usually know and will do whatever they can to get the baby out quickly and safely.  Angela, my sister, had blue feet for 3 weeks after birth, bless her, but she was perfectly fine.

Just wanted to try to ease your worry a little

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa -  hun, so sorry for your bfn   its such a horrible feeling isnt it, knowing that AF is coming anytime makes us all so   good for you for finding a positive in all of this, its so hard isnt it?

Tidds -  like Miss TC says, it is a very rare thing to happen what happened to your friend, and yes it must be heart breaking for her but try to stay positive hun, and look forward to seeing that baby of yours soon  

Sam - chicken feet and bone soup? just goes to show us girls will try anything for our dream. Hope acc is succesful hun.

Its just a short post today, Cath, i await your thoughts on Vit A

   To everyone else.

Emma xxx

ps im on for the 28th Jan too


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tidds:

What a awful thing to happen and to some one so close to you. My heart goes out to her and her family. Now I'm bricking it for my scan even more. And for you it must make you more anxious than you were all ready. But like the others have said I'm sure this is a very rare thing to happen.

Lisa:

I'm so sorry about your bfn, But at least you can see a positive from the cycle. Hope Isis are happy to leave you on the cyclogest. Have you looked at other places to buy that or maybe getting it on the nhs.

Sam;

How is your 2ww going? any signs?

Rivka:

Glad the hysto went well and they were able to clean it and there wasn't any thing major in there. Dec/Jan for your fet thats not long. How many do you have? we had 6 and they all defrosted well so they took them to blastcyts have you thought about that? Mr Lower gave us a 50% chance with that which is good for fet.

Hi to everyone else hope you had a good weekend.

take care Liz xx xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps
Tidds - whats a Doppler, sorry im an  

Emma xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks for the messages everyone,  still no AF its so annoying just want it to happen so i can get it over with and move on!!!

Tidds - What a terrible thing to happen to your friend my heart goes out to her and you must be anxious too,  Hope your little boy comes soon hun.  When is your official date?

Liz - I dont think i can get cyclogest on NHS as they wouldnt let me have heparin on it or metformin but i'm gonna ask Isis to give me a private prescription for it i hope they let me.

Angel - Hope you are ok,  are you 1 week into your 2ww now?  Sorry i dont know what a doppler is either

Cath- You sound so busy hun,  Is your machine all up and working ok now?  

Rivka - Glad your feeling a bit better,  I was just thinking of going out for a walk too it looks lovely out there today,

Sam - Hi,  Are you still taking the aspirin?  I thought from now on i would take folic acid, aspirin every day and i hope that Isis let me have the cyclogest.

Hi to everyone else.
Love Lisa xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi,

A doppler is the machine the midwife uses to listen to the babies heart beat, You can buy them for about £80 on the internet, I have one 2 and it's nice to here whats going on in there, But i do panic a bit if i don't find the heart beat straight away.  

liz xx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hi girls, I am at isis too, can i join your gang?? x x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Ipswichbabe - Yes course you can join us, the more the merrier.  Sorry around your m/c.

Lisa - Re Metformin on the NHS.  Don't go there because most NHS Trusts are only allowed to supply this on a monthly basis and it is actually cheaper to pay for it privately.  I was prescribed mine on the NHS but now ask to pay privately and pay about £5.50 for a month's supply.  I have not actually started on the BA yet but will do from tomorrow.  I know it sounds crazy to start midway through the 2WW but this is what I did when I got my BFP back in February so my thinking is that if it worked once why not try it again.

Liz - I think I am probably only about 6dpo so too soon for any signs really.  It is exciting to be in the 2WW though and feel I have a little hope.  You must have your 20 week scan coming up soon, can't believe you are there already.  BTW  How do you know for sure you are getting the babies heartbeat and not yours?

Emma - you mentioned Vit A and I know high levels of vitamin A are dangerous in pregnancy so I would imagine this is why M Dooley is against this when ttc.

Hi everyone else.

Sam


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

How long has every1 been at isis? Are any of you girls doing iui??


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you all had a nice weekend. 

Cathie - you work so hard! Hope you had time to rest.

Ipswichbabe - I've been at ISIS since September (never had iui).

Liz - we have 6 frosties. Now this is strange, we are with Dr D'Angelo and she actually recommended not to go for blastos, she said they are better straight away in the womb. Of what you say it sounds as if better chances for blastos, and you are ovbiously a good example! What do you think, should I talk to her again about it? Why do they give different advice?? 

Tidds - so sorry for your friend, and it must be so worrying for you, but I'm sure as everyone says it's so rare. Hope your little boy comes soon!

Sam - my adhesions in the womb were the result of D&Cs. No, I had it with a local, and it was very uncomfortable. Did you have it on GA? Is you thin lining a result of the hysto, you think?

Lisa, Emma -  

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sam:

I think the first 2 weeks i was using it i was getting the placenta which is the same as my heart beat but now i get a differently heart beat which is about 145bpm and the range for a baby is 120 -160 so think this is differently Bean. Next scan is the 30th Nov can't wait might even let my self buy some bits after that scan. I wanted to find out the sex but DH is dead against it so have been out voted. I know what you mean about hope when in the 2 ww it's nice for once to feel really positive. Fingers crossed for you!!!

Ipswichbabe:

Welcome to are little group, We didn't do iui as DH has poor swimmers. As you can see i got a bfp on my 2nd full cycle of icsi, but everyone on here are happy to have me hanging on and i don't know how i would of got this far with out there support. When is your next cycle? Is there know chance of finding sperm if removed surgically, I've seen it done from the tissue in the testicle's on T V.

Rivka:

I think Dr d'angelo was on maternity leave when we were doing it which is why we had Dr Lower I think we asked to do it as i figured it would leave the best ones to put back and he was keen. We had one that made it but when you think about the embryo being frozen then defrosted then grown in a dish for 3days i think it did well. But this cycle didn't result in a positive. We left the embryo's to grow to blastcyst on this fresh cycle too and it resulted in our bfp so I'm all for it and Terry at Isis is very good. So it might be worth asking her about it again or talking to one of the nurses or Terry and get there opion on it as you want to give yourself the best chance of getting the strongest embryos put back. We had only 2 that made it to the blasti stage but at 2 day there was 6 so if they had been put back in at 2 days the strongest might of been missed and we wouldn't be where we are now. Rambling now so will shut up Ha ha!!!

Angel;

Hows the diet going? My DH is always on one. He tends to make up his own at the minute he is having smoothies for breakie and lunch then a healthy dinner.

Lisa:

Haven't been to the cinema for a while but on holiday this week so we plan to go and see "prestige" at some point I like the fantasy ones.

hi to everyone else

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Just a quick hello.

Rivka - I sent you a PM.  But just wanted to add that whether or not it is advisable to go to blast really is a very personal thing and a decision like that can only be made depending on an individual's history.  It really depends on how many embies you have and what quality they are.  If you had say 6 and you chose to take them to blasts, well you could end up with none to put back if they arrest before they get there.  So some doctors would say that it is better to put them back earlier so at least you are in with a chance (ie who knows is them embies would have survived if they were in the womb).  But the statistics do drastically improve if you put back blasts (this is because the embies have already proved they are good quality).  sorry if all that is a confusing explanation.  I have had 5 transfers and some were with blasts others day 3.

Also, forgot to say.  I have had about 5 hysts over the last few years because my adhesions returned, most with GA but one local.  Found it uncomfortable but not too bad.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gals

Hope everyone's ok - AF hit with avengance last night!! Still i'm glad to get it over and done with.

Ipswichbabe - Welcome to our group!!   I've been with Isis now for 1.5 years,  started off with 2 IVF's then went onto IUI then onto monitored cycles.  Have you started IUI at Isis yet?  Good luck everyone's really friendly on here - Welcome.

Sam - What dpo do you start the asprinin then?  Good luck everything crossed for you hun x

Liz - That doppler sounds great i know if i was pg i would want one of them but i might develop OCD with it like my knicker checking i would be checking all the time - Nightmare!!! 

Rivka - Sorry i havent got any advice on FET as i've never gone down that road yet,  i've only got 3 frozen and have them as a back up plan next year i would ask again though if i was you as you want the best possible chance going - Good luck.
This week on Child against all odds it is about FET so should be intersting to watch.

Anyone on here a Lost Fan??

love Lisa x


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all just a quick one to say thank you for your words of support it means a lot.

Well due today and no signs as yet - off to yoga tonight to see if that can get things going, have already done everything else - walk, sex, curry, raspberry leaf tea!!

Welcome Ipswichbabe you will get loads of support here.

Lis - sorry about bfn hon, Sam - good luck in this cycle

Liz - have you felt movement yet I notice your nearly 20 weeks!!  Don't worry about your scan hon you'll be fine sorry if I have scared you.

Hi everyone else will update when I have some news! Please send me some positive labour vibes   

Love Sherrie xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sherrie - Best of luck for a smooth labour.  Surely that baby can't keep you waiting much longer.  I've heard walking up a steep hill may be good for starting things off.  Or maybe it would be more effective to make some good plans so that you really don't WANT to go into labour on that day!

Lisa - I start the BA about 7dpo.  My little theory (and it is my own) is that by this way I won't have started it too  to have a negative affect on implantation but should the embie implant it will be early enough to stop any problems occuring.  Well it worked for my last time!  Glad AF has come, at least you can move on.  I have 2 frozen embies left.  They were good ones (both blasts) but my thaw rate is so poor the clinic advise against my doing a FET with them (on the grounds that it would be a waste of money for me).  But I think one day I will as I won't be able to let them just perish.

Yes I am a Lost fan and "I'm a Celeb" fan.

Must fly.  Hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Had a bit of a down day today feeling sorry for myself, Was trying so hard this month not to get down and find a positive but felt like sh*t so had a big bag of M & M's and feel sick now 
Rang Fiona at the clinic and i can continue on with the cyclogest so that is great news,  don't need to keep going there just try naturally with the aspirin and cyclogest and see how i go from there.


Tidds - All the very best for a quick smooth labour - Hope your little boy comes soon - Sending you positive vibes   

Sam - I only have 3 frosties do they not like defrosting them if you only have a couple  Hope not cos they are my back up plan (my last resort)  next year.  Good luck for this cycle Sam.
I love Lost!!!  I'm a Jack fan too!!!  Corrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Do you know whats going on?  I've watched it since the first episode and still dont know what its all about,  I had a theory that they are in Purgatory but not sure now think they may be guinea pigs for something  Any ideas?
I'm a Celeb fan too -Dean Gaffney.........    


Hi to everyone else
Remember Dr Winstons on tonight
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello ladies

Lisa - really understand how you feel hun  , it is really terrible and so unfair. Snding you lots of    for trying with the cyclogest.

Sherrie - wishing you a speedy and easy labour! Oh, you may already be there now ...

I had a good day today. Just strated a new job. It's part-time from home, so exactly what I need for the next tx cycle (and hopefully for being pg, 'coz I'll be worried about going places after the m/cs and will want to take it easy). Spent the morning doing housework and worked in afternoon. It helps me to have something else to focus on!

Now I'll go to make our tea. Plan to watch Dr Winstons later on. In the 'Heaven and Earth Show' on Sunday morning one of the girls from today was interviewed, I felt so sorry for her that her husband changed his mind after she's gone through fertilisation and cancer. But really it's not fair they make it a different case if it's ivf - if they just had a child and he'd change his mind that'll be his problem, right? Well anyway should watch the full version today before ranting, as I may be barking up the wrong tree!

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Think I might try and watch Dr Winston tonight as the subject matters seems a lot more bearable than last week's gender selection.  But I bet it is on the same time as "I'm a celeb" isn't it and then I will be stuck.

Lisa - I think they will be fine with you having 3 embies to defrost.  I think the ISIS thaw rate is 60% so with 3 embies to defrost you have an excellent chance of having one survive to put back.  But in my case the thaw rate of my embies is below average and the embies that are in the freezer have been thawed once already and then re-frozen.  This could weaken them.  But it is not like they would ever turn you down if it is what you really wanted to do however many you had.  

Rivka - Agree re the man changing his mind.  Out of order.  Was this the case that was all over the news a few years back?

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I've probably asked you this all before but have to ask again before I get obssessed.

2WW symptoms on an unmedicated cycle - what is normal for you?  

Just to explain, firstly I didn't use to ovulate regularly and also spent 10 years on the pill so am really quite new to ovulatory cycles. What I am finding hard to understand is that some cycles in the 2WW I have SO many symptoms - nausea, tiredness, cramping, bloating, veiny you name it. But other cycles (like this one) I don't feel a thing. I know it is only early this cycle but I am beginning to wonder if (despite the +OPK) I didn't actual ovulate. I can't understand how one cycle I can be so hormonal and the next feel nothing and still have everything working normally.

So I'd be really grateful for your unmedicated cycle experiences. Is it normal for you to really suffer one month but not the next?

Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Sam - I think it's normal, I have months with lots of pms symptoms and months when I don't have the that much. I can't be sure that I ovulate every month, though, because my pgs were very rare and far between. But the important thing is that lots of women have no symptoms at all during 2ww and ever in weeks afterwards and go on to have healthy babies. Good luck to you with this cycle   !

Just watched Dr Winston, this time the topic was so much more down to earth and the programme didn't annoy me. Maybe because it's too close to home (we're going for fet soon) I felt really emotional watching it. I   a lot when the twins were and especially when the little girl died.

Good night!

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI Guys,

Tidds:

        
Thats my little labour dance. After all you have been through I'm confident your labour will go smoothly and just how you want it to.
I felt bean at 17w5d and every day since. Bean is very active at the moment i think last night it was pretty constant for 3 hours. When did your DH first feel a kick? Mine hasn't yet and i feel sorry for him course it's so nice when you do.

Lisa:

Sorry your having a down day hun. But it's not good to bottle it up we do that so much during treatment. Good news about the cyclogest. Went to see Prestige last night, what a good film only got part of it before it was obvious love that type of film though.

Sam:

I always had regular cycles and had no ovulation probs. The systems i aways got are:

Going to the toilet a lot,
Very moody about 4 days before,
Tender boobs right up till af starts then they go. I didn't suffer from bad af pains and some times would not even be able to tell when i would come on, so i think a lot of the symptoms can mean af or a bfp can't they.

Rivka:

Glad you have a new job and it's suits your plans. I had time off sick during my treatment cycle and i think that helped to stop stress.

Hi to everyone else, How is your Xmas shopping going. I went to toys r us at the weekend to buy for the children in our family. What a great shop oh to be a kid again!!!! Have wrapped all them up to. Loads still to get but have started.

take care
Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gang

Feeling better today i think it was made worse cos a couple of close people in my family/friends didnt even bother to find out whether it was successful or not and it just reinforces it to me that they are bored/fed up/dont really care about my struggles anymore but i just think today thats the way they are and there never gonna change cos they'll never understand - All you girls know what i mean.

Liz - Glad you enjoyed "The Prestige"!!  Great your feeling Bean 
I've finished all my Chrimbo shopping!!! apart from getting cards and wrapping paper i'm so pleased with myself never got it done this early before.


Rivka - Great news about your new job!!!  How excellent working from home,  when i was looking i was looking for home work but couldnt find anything - What are you doing?  This will be ideal to fit in around treatment - Well done!
Watched Prof Winston last night - It was really sad  when they lost one of the twins and i felt sorry for the girl that isnt allowed to use her frosties

Sam - Your symptons - could it be that the month's that you dont feel anything (like this one) that you did ov and the months you get all those symtoms is when you dont ov?  Just a thought.  I know when i have definately ov'd the only symptom i get is i feel pmt moody for a day about 4/5 days before and i will get crampy pain in the tummy day before AF but sometimes i dont even know its gonna happen.  When i was pg i had exactly the same symptoms apart from i got tender boobs that was the only difference.  Its really hard to analise isnt it - Hope i havent confused you.

Tidds - Any news yet?

Hi everyone else!

love Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi girls,

sorry been a bit a bit of a stalker for  a while, i've been reading but not posting!! Sometimes i just find it hard to write, don't know why.   . I watched a child against the odds last night and was in tears. All they had to deal with, i don't think i could be that strong.

Sam - i could have written the question you asked! i am so fed up with analysing my ovulation period and 2ww. i look for every different sign that is different or the same each month. This month you might remember i couldn't be sure that i had ovulated. I had some of he signs (cm, sore boobs) but the OPK never showed peak fertility. I get sore boobs from about 2 days after ov and then start spotting any time from then on really. I also get really bad period pains on the day i get my period. This month though my boobs strarted off really painfull and have gradually gone back to normal, also no spotting. Last month i had horrendous bleeding from day 16(sorry tmi) ! Who know whats going on!!! 

Lisa  - have you really finished your christmas shopping? I havent even started and now feel way behind!! perhaps you could do mine for me!! 
Sorry to hear about unsuportive family, maybe they just don't want to keep bringing it up in case they upset you? I know my friends and family talk openly about it, but only when i bring the subject up as they don't want to hurt me.

Rivka -   great news about the job!!! its so good that it makes you feel more comfotable about tx. i need to change mine really but i'm too chicken. What else would i do if i didn't teach??

Liz - it must be amazing to feel bean move. can't wait til that day for all of us!!  I love toys 'r' us, what fun!

Tidds - come on!!!! must be nearly out surely! 

Hello to everyone else.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys and Welcome to the new girls  

Lisa - I am so sorry that your cycle was not successfull. I have been checking in to see what has been happening just havn't had a chance to post. I didn't want to just say sorry and run   Family & friends just don't get it, they don't understand at all. The only part of my our family who understand is my cousin and his wife. They have been through icsi twice and have a little girl of 3 and twins of 1, so it shows that there is hope for us all. Its not that they don't try but they can not even imagine what we are going through and they don't understand how much a phone call or an enquiry means to us. Unless you have been through treatment you can't possibly understand. Its nice that we all have each other to 'talk' to

Cleo - Welcome to our group, you will find lots of info on here, we are all at different stages of treatment with Isis and you can always get an answer to your questions. Do you live locally to Isis? We are having a meet up on 28th January at Freeport. You'll have to come along.

To everyone else! - I too watched Child Against All Odds last night and I cried my eyes out   It was sooo much better than last weeks and was really moving. I think showed the emotions of how ivf makes you feel very well. Each couple so deserved to get their bfp and it was really upsetting when the couple lost their little girl. When they first showed her I said to dh that she is tiny and very prem

I am a bit peed off. I rang Isis today to find out where our appt was and I was told that they cant give me one yet as they blood testing people didn't check my blood for rubella  and they can't carry on without that result. I rang Nicki (Dr Marfleets Sec) and bless her she has already got the form all filled out and just needs someone to sign it. Dr Marfleet is away until Monday. She is going to ring me when its ready so I can get the blood test done straight away. It doesn't look like we are going to get our appt before we go away now. DH is mega busy at work and doesn't think that he can get someone to cover him, so he can't take the time off before we go away   It's just not fair, but hey ho whats new  

Right I have got to fly off again. Love to you all, take care

Tricksy xx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hi ladies!!

Just wondered if you knew about nhs funding at isis, and how it works, we are considering IVF now, whats the critia about who can have it..... and does any1 know the waiting time?? 
Have a consultation in 3 weeks time, but just want to know in my head now!!
Thx girls xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi ya, this is the criteria for Colchester Hospital

NHS funded assisted conception is now available for couples who fit the following inclusion criteria: 
Where the woman is aged between 23-39 years at the time of referral. 
Who have a duration of sub-fertility of 3 years for unexplained sub-fertility or sub-fertility due to an identified problem eg: blocked tubes.

Couples with children from any relationship, living with them, will not be eligible for treatment. 
Couples who have received previous assisted conception either in the private sector or the NHS will not be eligible for treatment. 
One cycle of IVF and related procedures per couple will be funded. 
The approved provider for North and Mid-Essex is the Isis Fertility Centre

Couples who are not eligible for NHS funded assisted conception will be given help and guidance relating to private clinics or adoption.

Referrals for either NHS or private assisted conception can be made after the initial investigations and consultation at Constable Wing, CGH when relevant. 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Ipswichbabe - Just wanted to add that i had a bit of treatement at Colchester General (IUI's) and then Dr Marfleet referred me to Isis it only took 2 months to get my appointment so it was really quick - that was last year when they first started doing the referreals - Hope all goes well in 3 weeks

Tricksy - Sorry that you have got to wait for the tests, I seem to remember last year the same thing happened with me with the HIV tests but Dr Marfleet is sooooo good she hurried them through to Isis.  Sorry you have got to wait till after your holiday but maybe a holiday before would be nice and relaxing and de-stressing.

Cleo - I can't beleive i've finished Chrimbo shopping either  .  I would be nowhere near if i still worked full time - Do you work full-time?
I think with some of my family i have one particular person that is so wrapped up with their own family they just forget whats going on with me and it hurts when they dont bother but they've always been like that and will never change cos they'll never go through what us girls goes through every month.  Sorry you are having problems with your cycles its horrible isnt it.
What age group do you teach?

Right better be off
love Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello, been away in Derbyshire for a few days so am trying to catch up now. Would you believe it snowed whilst we were there? Nothing heavy enough to settle but a bit of a shock as we got ready to take the dog out for a walk. Luckily it cleared up enough to only get wet for a small part of what turned into a v long walk. I was good to get away though I still had chocolate worries in the back of my mind.

Lisa - sorry your family are being a bit insensitive. Mine are similar, though I've only told immediate family, my sister thinks if we forget about ttc etc it will happen naturally. Surprisingly my brother - who has the insensitivity of a well flung brick  - was really sweet. Well done on getting the Xmas shopping done. I've done none, though we've decided to do hampers of the things we like at the farmers markets for immediate family. 

IpswichBabe - welcome to the thread. I hope you get your referral soon. We were referred in the first funded batch so had to wait for funding to come on line but once it did we had an appointment within a few months. From there things moved really quickly and we started tx on the next cycle. 

Tricksy - what a pain having to get more tests done and not knowing that there were things missing. Are you going away anywhere nice?

Cleo - I know what you mean about not knowing what to write. I quite often do that on other threads. 

Liz - feeling bean move all the time must be great for you. And reassuring that everything is progressing as it should. 

Sam - how's the 2ww going? My symptoms change year on year. Before the first tx I used to get really sore boobs in the 2ww, but since, I get nothing. Nowadays I just get really bad pmt and the odd cramp. Poor dh runs for his life if I tell him the witch is due as I get a touch irrational.

Rivka - your job sounds great. Are you enjoying having something to do without the pressure of being in a strict workplace?

Tidds - I hope you have a short and smooth labour. 

Choccy - how are you doing?

Anyone else I've missed - hello. Hope you're ok. 

I'm still trying to find time to sit down and look at the vitamin a bits so will post again when I have. The witch is playing silly beggars with me again. I've been on 27 day cycles since tx and even on a normal 26 wouldn't be due till tomorrow but I got spotting yesterday. She's not properly kicked in yet but I feel rubbish today (when I really need to be well to get on with chocolate). 100 shoes down, 1400 to go by the week after next. 

If anyone is around Braintree this weekend I'll be at a craft fair at Cressing Temple Barns again. I'll only be there on Saturday as I'm doing the Aldham village hall on Sunday (it's our village so feel we should be there) but it would be nice to see any of you if you're looking for something to do. Hopefully I'll get my Xmas shopping kick started whilst I'm there. 

This has gone on way too long so I'll sign off now. Take care

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Had my second acupuncture session yesterday - I really don't know if I believe acupuncture can do anything for me but whatever I really enjoy all that pampering.  She even takes my socks off and back on again for me.  What service!  The acupuncturist thinks she has half cured me with one session though because when she asked how I was feeling I told her that I hadn't been having any of my normal mid cycle annoying symptoms.  She said that what great and why did I sound disappointed about it!  Now 10dpo and still feeling nothing.  Thanks for replying to my symptoms post.  Still confused - even I am "cured" or else I didn't O this cycle.

Cathie - Hope you enjoyed your days away.  Snow already, well I have noticed the temperature has dropped suddenly.

And you may not believe this ladies but I still don't have any heating.  It has been well over 2 weeks now (maybe 3) .  They came out and said they needed to order a part.  This took 10 days to arrive and they came to fit it on Wednesday.  And it still doesn't work.  So now we have to wait for them to come back again for more tests.  We've coped well up until a few days ago but it really feels like winter is here now.  Luckily we do have an electric shower so at least can wash.

Lisa - I am sorry about your insensitive family members.  As you know mine are the same and the longer our battle goes on for the worst it seems to get.  They forget to be sensitive (or even care it seems) while we even more need the support.  Luckily we have this board.  What happens now for you?  Are you going to have a follow-up at the ISIS or just try again?  Have you heard about the Cyclogest?

Hi Tricksy.  Had your tests done yet?  I don't know why they can't see you.  I didn't even have my tests done until I had started dr'ing.  Obviously different for a private patient.

Cleo - I know what you mean about not knowing what to say especially when you are quite new to a thread.  Strangely enough I actually find that the more you post the easier it gets.  In my case probably because I start telling you all the more trivial details in my life - like my central heating problems for example!  When you get to know everyone more it also gets easier.

Ipswich babe - Not long to wait till your appointment then.  I have a feeling there will be a few of us cycling together which will be nice.

Tidds - hope there will be news for us soon - think it will be the first baby on this thread won't it. 

Right dh is moaning - his turn on the computer so I must fly.  Rivka, Liz, Choccy, Emma - hello.

Sam


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Do isis do iui on nhs funding??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

IpswichBabe - I think any funding of treatment at ISIS depends on your NHS trust. At Colchester they did the IUI themselves, albeit by picking the clinic on a Mon or Thurs nearest the middle of the cycle, getting you to bring the sample in from home (sometimes having to wait an hour to see the cons) and not washing the sperm or doing any of the other tests associated with private IUI. It's worth talking to your cons about what's available and when. 

sam - can't believe you still don't have heating. I'd have been round to the plumbers house by now threatening to stay there till it was fixed. Glad the acu is going well.


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

How do i know what nhs trust i am under?? I live in Bury St Edmunds (used to live in Ipswich)


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ipswich babe - Your hospital may be different but mine has "North and East Herts PCT" written everyone ie on all the signs outside the hospital, letter heading etc etc.  I thought I read somewhere that ISIS get NHS patients from the newly merged "North & East Essex PCT".  Could this be you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi ladies

Ipswichbabe - I think in Bury St Edmunds your trust should be West Suffolk Trust.

Sam - how annoying about your heating!! I would give them a call and make a fuss about how cold you are (were were messed about with fixing a boiler several weeks ago, so I had to call them too). I'm glad you're enjoying accu. I tried twice but the nerves around the needles really hurt and it didn't seem to do anything for me, so I stopped going - I guess your lady knows much better what she's doing.

Cathie - glad you had a nice break! Was it all looking christmassy already? We plan to go for a weekend in Norfolk soon, can't wait as I love the walks on the coast there. Good luck with your chococalte shoes!

Tricksy - sorry they're messing you up with the tests! Hope they get them to ISIS soon.

Sherrie - I hope the little boy is out already and that you are both feeling well!!

 everyone else!

After a few days of AF symptoms   finally arrived. I'm glad, because that means in 21 days we start the medicated fet - fingers and everything else crossed!!! We have an appointment with Julia in ISIS next Thursday to do the schedules etc.

Rivka x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ipswichbabe...you can search for your local PCT (Primary Care Trust) on this website...just put in your postcode...

http://www.nhs.uk/England/AuthoritiesTrusts/Pct/postcodeSearch.aspx

Good luck
Natasha

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Dudes

How's it going? Just finished work......Its the weekend great!!!!  DH's birthday tomorrow.

Rivka - Good luck for next Thursday hun - everything crossed for you!!!  As i've never had a FET before what is involved do you have to d/reg?  I may be using my frosties next year so any advice would be great.


Cath - Hi good to hear from you - I wondered where you were,  Snow!!!   
Glad you had a nice time,  Me and DH were saying last night that we should go away more often as we never seem to have any breaks away.
Hope your feeling better today - Sorry AF arrived.  

Sam - Glad the acupuncture is going good - I loved it when i was going i felt like i was floating of the bed!!   Have you tried your bone soup yet  
I'm not bothering with a follow-up - I spoke to Fiona at Isis and she said just start the cyclogest the day after ov and see how that goes for a few months.
Can't believe you've still got no heating - you must be freezing!!  You poor thing - hope they get it fixed for you soon - did you decide to put your house on the market in the end?

Tidds - Any news yet?   

Hi to everyone else and have a great weekend
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Yes, its west suffolk, however when i put in p/code on the link you sent, I get suffolk PCT....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Lisa - Thanks, and to you too! I never did fet before, but that's what Dr D'Angleo explained to us. You can do either a natural or medicated fet. With a natural you just monitor ov and then do e/t in the right time. I was too worried to leave it to nature, especially as I was told years ago that I don't ov every months. So I'm doing medicated fet. This means d/regging and then taking hrt (tablets), maybe also the 36 hrs injection before e/t I can't remember, and also I'll be taking cyclogest and aspirin. There's an fet thread in ff, maybe you'll find something useful there. 

Ipswichbabe - since October many PCTs were merged, so maybe the Suffolk ones did too.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all enjoying this Saturday.  Just a quickie for me as like to catch up regularly before there are too many posts and I can't remember them all.  Can't believe I didn't tell you that we have a buyer for our house.  That all happened a couple of weeks ago.  We've accepted the offer but I'm now really scared because we haven't found anywhere we want to buy so just don't know what is going to happen.  We want to stay in the village where we are and there just aren't that many houses here we can afford.  So we are looking at perhaps just 20 potential houses and hoping that one of their owners decides to put them up for sale in the next couple of months.  What are the chances of that?  We thought our house would be hard to sell (hence our haste) but we were wrong.

I've done two medicated FETS at the ISIS and yes you do have to downreg but usually they let you sniff so there are no injections at all in a medicated cycle.  No trigger injection either.  You just take oestrogen pills for around 15 days, go in for a couple of scans then when they think you lining is thick enough they start you on progesterone (as well) and thaw your embies.  After a few days on the oestrogen and progesterone combination you do transfer.  You then continue the drugs until test day.  So although the whole cycle is still time consuming (6 weeks) it is a lot easier on your body and less stressful.  The success rates are lower but for some people who have problems with their natural cycles it is the key to success. 

Well after all my 2ww symptom (or lack of) spotting they hit me yesterday as normal.  So maybe the acu hasn't really changed anything.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mornig ladies,

AF came yesterday but was expecting it really. Got myself into a bit of a tizz and now am convinced there is something terrible wrong with me as we have been doing everything right and still no BFP!!! I know i need to calm myself down and think rationally but i'm finding it so hard. Not really the time of the month to put things into perspective.

Me and DH have had a long talk and are now considering going private straight away. Its just the money side thats holding us back. We have enough for 1 go and then his family have said they will pay for a further tx. We have been told that on the nhs we will get a letter in march and we sould have our app around may time. It feels like so long away, but can i really afford to throw 1 free go away? plus i am on the waiting list for a laparoscopy so i suppose i'll need to wait for that before anything can happen. just don't know what to do for the best.

Sorrygirls, my head is all over the place, just can't stand this waiting around!!

Hope you are all ok.

Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope your all having a good weekend - DH's birthday yesterday and we went to a Surprise 40th birthday last night which was good.  Out for lunch today so having a nice weekend pigging out!!! 

Cleo - Sorry AF came its so hard isnt it, the waiting around i think is one of the worse things!  Are the Doc putting you under the "Unexplained" heading?  We were under this until we had further tests done and it is sooooooooooo frustrating!!!  I do totally understand how you feel that you want to go private straight away and save the wait but i think once you pay you won't be able to have your free go and plus if you are waiting for a lap then maybe it would be wise to wait and see from that then decide - I know how frustrating it is for you though as you just want things to happen.  Have you had any treatment - IUI's or monitored cycles?

Sam - Well done for selling your house!  We were in the same sort of predicament when we sold as we couldn't find anywhere to live then all of a sudden at the last knockings this one came up so i hope you have the same luck.  We were thinking of going into rented for a while until we found the right place though - Have you thought about doing that?
Sorry AF is rearing her ugly head - have you noticed any difference by having the acupuncture?
The FET sounds complicated, I thought it was just a case of thawing then ET when the times right, didnt realise you had to take a concoction of drugs.

Rivka - Good luck Thursday let us know how you get on  

Well hello to everyone else

love lisa xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you all had a nice weekend. We had a really nice Saturday, went for a coastal walk and then dinner at friends'. 

Only annoying thing was I started having the pains that I had when hpss (mild) in September, which are (sorry tmi) in the area of the left ovary. I actually had AF pains there for months before started IVF, but the GP and ISIS said it was nothing they could see. Then when stimming I had 14 follies there and it would really hurt, only got better about a month ago (although felt it again after my hysto). So now with AF I started getting it again, and last night couldn't sleep because of it. Today better but then went around a bit (in DIY shops - looking for a kitchen cupboard part they haven't got!) and then it became worse. I know Ariana told me it may take months to clear out, but I thought because it was ok it's already gone, apprently AF brings it back. Oh well will just need to take it easy for a few days now.

Sam - congratulations on selling your house, and hope you find a place you like soon.

Cleo - it is hard all this waiting around! And the disappointments every month, I do feel for you they are so frustrating and nobody understands because they think 'well what's special this month', it's really annoying. I agree with Lisa though, going for private would mean you won't get your free one. Depends really if you think you can afford it - sometime it just makes so feel so much better to get on with it. With me it was my hysto, I would have to wait months for it on NHS, and I was really ery keen to go for my next cycle, and am glad I did it private. Of course it's much less money than ivf. Do you knwo how soon you can get your lap? At least this will make you feel it's a step in the right direction.

Lisa - glad to have a nice weekend.

Hello to everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone sorry not been but been busy giving birth!!!!    

I went into labour Weds night first contraction around 9.30 very irratic all thrugh the night ( no sleep) by morning they were stronger and in my back but still irregular. I phoned the hospital and went in at 11.30 for an assessment and was 4cm dilated and on my way. The pains got worse and I ws finding it hard to cope on gas and air so opted for an epidural - the best thing ever!!! 

Pushing was hard work but as I had no pain I enjoyed delivering him and when he was put on my chest it was amazing and surreal.

He weighed 7lb 7oz and we have called him Zachary. He is hard work but worth it. No one can prepare you for labour or having a small new baby around.

So I am off to bed now for some sleep as he will be up all night no doubt but just wanted to let you all know he is here!

Love to all will catch up soon when have a minute!!!

Sherrie xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow Sherrie.  I know we've all been waiting for news for a while now but I can't believe you have gone and done it.  Congratulations - Zachery is our first ISIS baby.  Well done I bet your knackered now but it sounds as though everything went smoothly.

              

Sam


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just nipping on to say

CONGRATULATIONS TIDDS ON THE BIRTH OF ZACHARY

Wow, brill news honey, and so pleased all went smoothly after your worries last week

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tidds -     I'm so pleased everything went well for you. He looks a real cutie. Can't wait to meet you both in January if you can still make it for the meet up. 

Cleo - sorry you've had af arrive. As you say, it's not a good time to be making big decisions about tx as emotions will be all over the place. As for deciding whether to forgo the NHS cycle, I'd wait on that decision until you have the lap when the picture is clearer. 

Rivka - hope you're feeling better today.

Hello everyone else. Sorry not many personals, am having a bit of a mare today. I've had bad toothache all weekend - a filling pressing on a nerve and killing it - so I've had v little sleep (though poss still more than Tidds  ) and am in almost constant pain. I'm off to the dentist this afternoon for another emergency appt to try and get her to sort it out before I collapse in an exhausted heap. In the meantime I've had to take the day off work as I can't cope with that and the pain. Hope you're all ok.

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello!

Just a quick one as at work -

Sherrie -     
Really really happy for you! Glad it went smoothly, and ood luck with enjoying being Zachary's mum!

Cathie - poor you! Toothache is really difficult to bear. Hope you'll feel better after the dentist sorts you out.

The pain is still there, spoke to Julia in ISIS nad she also thinks it's the ovary still tender and AF is bringing the discomfort on again. So just putting my feet up while working (how lucky I am I work from home when feeling like this) and taking some paracetamols. Julia said if it won't clear out by the end of the week we'll check again. 

Hello to everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello all

Tidds -          

Well done Tidds - Little Zachery looks absolutely adorable and you must be sooooooooo proud!!!  Our first Isis baby on the board - You must be knackered!!  Woz it really painful?  

Cathie - Hows the tooth?  Did you get an appointment?

Rivka - Sorry you are in pain too!  Hope it goes soon !!!

love Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Sherrie - Congratulations once again.

Cathie - Hope you get the tooth sorted out soon.  Toothpain can be the worst pain the world I think (you main disagree Sherrie!).  How do you know it is the filling pressing on a nerve - have you just had the filling?  I spent an awful few days a couple of months back with toothache and the dentist couldn't see anything wrong and said it was either infection or the "filling on the nerve" though I hadn't had any treatment done.  It was the worst pain ever and painkillers did nothing.  I was taking high strength neurophen and paracetomal and I could still feel it.  Luckily after a few days on antibiotics it went but I never really did know what caused it.  Two weeks after this I got AF which was even more annoying as a missed chance there (was in too much pain to even think about it!).

Cleo - I know that waiting for treatment is so hard but I strongly urge you not to turn down your free NHS go and not to have treament until after your lap.  I speak from bitter personal experience here it was only after two failed IVFs (not at the ISIS) that they decided to investigate me and they found that I had a uterus full of scarring and implantation would have been impossible.  So we'd wasted x000s not to mention the pyschological side. I do feel quite bitter about that.  It is really best to rule everything out before you embark on IVF and not the other way wrong as unfortunately not.  Having said all that if you can afford it.....then what better way to spend your money but I think you have to allow for the fact that you may need more than one attempt.

Rivka _ I'm sorry you are still in pain, that must be a bit worrying especially as you don't know exactly what it is.  Hopefully it will go away soon.

Lisa, Choccy, Tricksy, Emma - Hi.

As for me, well it was a BFN again.  No surprise there really.  Unfortunately I let myself fall into the same trap as I seem to every cycle of allowing myself to dream that this was the month.  Last time round I vowed it wouldn't happen to me again as I know knew the signs. But still I did.  It was only for 12 hours - I spent a sleepless night convinced that I was pregnant because all the symptoms were there again and they had just started that morning.  I told myself not to get excited but somehow or other during that sleepness night my thoughts went right from my due date, when I would stop working, how I would tell my acupuncturist (and what a hero she would think she is) to having to have a c-section (yes I even thought about the birth) and when the baby would start school!  Luckily when I woke the next morning I came to my senses a little and did an HPT which was of course BFN.  All the symptoms have gone now and I am just waiting for AF.  Even more luckily as I am typing this all I can do is laugh at myself - it must be the hormones. BUT I WILL NOT BE CAUGHT OUT NEXT MONTH!!!

Sam

PS  Some good news - my heating is fixed.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sherrie     What an amazing early chrsistmas prezzie for you and your DH 

 Big love and hugs to you CONGRATULATIONS

lol Emma xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

    

Well done hun, Glad it went well,Zachery looks gorgeous you must be so proud. Can't wait to here the fall birth story. How was dh? Are you breast feeding?

Not much happening for me just waiting for Thurs and my scan can't wait.

Cleo:

Have you thought about eggsharing, the cost is so much cheaper.

Rivka:

Sorry you are getting pains if it doesn't get better maybe ask for a scan at Isis.

Sam:

Sorry for your bfn, Don't be to hard on yourself for getting your hopes up it's only natural and if you didn't a bit, you might think it wasn't important enough and the passion for it had gone.

Lisa:

Hope th lunch was nice. How is your self monitored cycles going?

Hi everyone else

take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations tidds, he looks gorgeous!!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie as the chocolate is calling - my machine finally works so I've been playing with it today. I just have to be careful not to look into the pool of chocolate swirling around though as it's totally hypnotic. 

Thanks for all the kind thoughts about my tooth. The antibiotics are starting to do their job and I haven't taken any painkillers since breakfast. I may take some now though as lunch has reminded me it's there again. I had an xray done on Friday when I went in for my check up and to get another tooth repaired which is when they said it was the filling on the nerve and I can well believe it as I've not been able to chew properly on that tooth since it was filled (2 years ago!). I've taken today at home in exchange for a day later in the week as still feel a bit groggy from lack of sleep and proper food.

Sam   Sorry about your bfn. That could have been me writing about getting hopes up etc even though deep down you know it probably isn't going to happen. Last week when I had some spotting 2 days before af arrived properly I was working out how Xmas would be if I was pg, when and how I'd tell my family etc and wondering if it would be a boy or a girl. I don't normally test as I don't see the point unless I'm more than a day late, but I did this time because I was so convinced it was different and I didn't want to risk going to the dentist for treatment if I was pg.

Rivka - hope you're feeling better today. 

Hope the rest of you are ok.

Best get back to the choc. 

Cathie x


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Sam sorry it was BFN for you, it's hard I know, keep smiling and stay strong! xx

We have had the consulation with dr. D'Angelo now and IVF is our next route, feeling very positive right now, can start in Dec, but me and DH are thinking we will wait til after Xmas....

This will be my 1st IVF, I am excited & scared.....Hasa anyone had the blastocyct transfer? this was recommended to us?
Also does anyone know about follicle size? Ive had iui, so an expert at that but ivf is so new to me now!!
My follciles were only up to 17mm, never much bigger, do you think this is a problem? why iui didn't work, ive read that many girls who have had iui had follicles a lot bigger........up 38mm!!
In ivf, what size do the follicles need to be

Catch up with you laters xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ipswichbabe - Glad your appointment went well and that your ready to cycle when you want to.  Sounds like there are a few of us ready to cycle over the xmas period/in the new year - am I right?

Re follicle size.  As far as IVF goes they like your follicles to be between 16-22mm.  I think a follie at 38mm is actually a cyst!

And yes I had a blast transfer a couple of times


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Is it true that the blasocyst transfer can give you 50% success??

x x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

How is everyone?  I'm going to be starting my ov tests again soon - How quick has that come round!!!!  I'm on day 12 today so will start tomorrow.  

Ipswichbabe - Glad your appointment went well and that you will be starting in Dec so it will be all systems go for you very soon,  follicles can be different sizes the biggest mine have every got is 24mm i think - Sorry don't know anything about blasocyst never gone down that route yet.  Good luck 

Cath - Glad antibiotics are doing there job now - toothache is a killer!!!  Glad your machine is finally working now.  I know what you mean about getting your hopes up i did the same this month because AF didnt arrive till day 32 i was planning ahead as you do and then i felt so stupid and fed up with myself for doing so when the old witch appeared.

Sam - Glad your heatings now fixed this must be a big relief for you.  Sorry about AF turning up its so hard not to get your hopes up isnt it as this is our dream that we are all hoping and praying for and i dont know if you feel the same but my whole life revolves around getting pg and you cannot help to cling on to hope but like i said to Vath you feel soooooooo stupid and fed up afterwards.  Surely its got to our time soon girls 

Liz - Is it your scan today?  Hope all goes well

Re : The Meet - How are we gonna know who everyone is  Any ideas anyone?

Take care girlies
love lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

off work at the moment as it has all got a bit too much!!   losing the plot a little so the dr signed me off, he was really supportive and we chatted about the fertility probs. Silly really as although we have been ttc for 3yrs we have only just started on the tx route. No where near ivf at the mo and if i carry on like this they'll be sending me to the loony bin by the time it happens. Anyway i'm just trying to relax and not let it all get on top of me.

Has anyone got any idea how long it will take before i actually start ivf? I mean Dr Marfleet has said that i am no11 on the waiting list for the new year (new year starting in march). she said that i will probably be seen in may. But how long after that could i expect to start ivf? Just so fed up with all this waiting around!! Desperate to go private, not sure i can wait! 

Does anyone mind sharing how much it cost them to go private in all? I've heard the some drs will do the blood teast and perscribe the drugs needed, has anyone been to their gp and done that?  I've heard so many different prices from people! for ivf


ipswichbabe - welcome to the site, sorry i can't give you any info as you are further along the line than me. Good luck with it all.   

Lisa - good luck with ov tests. I have given up this month!! Just trying to get xmas out of the way and then will start it all again in the new year.

Cath - toothache arggghh. Hope you are feeling better, sending you a   .


Liz - hope things are going well with you. we have chatted about egg share but as i'm waiting for a laparoscopy i'm really worried that there could be something wrong and i wouldn't be able to do it! getting myself in a tiz and thinking the worst.

Sam - sorry for your BFN. I feel the same ever moth, get my hopes up, make plans and then feel reaaly stupid and swear not to be like it again next month. Always am though. Thanks for your advice about going private, i know it makes sense to wait but i really am going mad!!!! xxxx

Re the meet, perhaps we could all be holding a single red rose??  

 to everyone else!!


big thanks guys as well for all the support!! I don't know what i would do without you all! 

Cleo xxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Re the meet.  I do think we should work out some inconspicuous way of identifying ourselves to each other as it saves the stress and embarrassment of worrying about who to approach.  We could do it two ways - all tell each other what we will be wearing - or else maybe we could swap emails and send pics.  Whatever, I do think that when we make the final arrangements we should do so by PM or email (maybe this is being a bit paranoid but I would like to make sure we are all safe especially as some of us will be turning up alone and not recognising a sole).  Maybe everyone could PM me with your email addresses and we could work from there.

Cleo - I think the cost of IVF at the ISIS is about £2500 plus drugs.  Now the drugs are very expensive and it is impossible to estimate how much these will be for you because dosages can very so much.  All I can say is that in my case the drugs for one cycle were about £700 and I was on a very low dose.  If you have embies for the freezer then a second go (FET) if the first should fail is a lot cheaper - about £1200 plus drugs.  The drugs for a FET cycle are much much much cheaper - less than £100 I would say.  If you did decide to forego your NHS attempt there is a very good chance that your GP would pay for all your drugs so it is worth going to speak to him.  There are certain blood tests that you have to get done before you can cycle (Rubella, HIV, hepititis) and most GPs will pay for these too.  As far as how long you will have to wait until you can actually start IVF well the answer is, if you have already had the blood tests done, then almost right away (cycle depending).  I had my initial appointment and started dr'ing 5 days later.  But they won't let you start until you have the results of those blood tests back.  I wouldn't definitely go visit your GP and see what he will/won't pay for.  Hope this is helpful and feeling better now.  Now what you mean about how this gets to us.  

Ipswichbabe - yes I've heard something like 30% success rate with day 2-3 transfer and up to 50% with blast.  But you have to remember that very few embies actually get to blast in the lab so some people prefer to have them put back at an earlier stage so at least they have a chance,

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all. Just a quickie as I'm at work still but about to leave. 

Cleo - I paid £4700 ish for the last cycle incl the drugs. We had menopur and synarel which I think are a bit more expensive than puregon and buserelin that I had first time around. I had the bloods for rubella and hiv done on the NHS as my gp is very good about allowing us to do that. 

Sam - good idea re the meet up. I'm usually easy to spot as normally covered in chocolate   We could also swap mobile numbers by pm as that way we can text if we get lost.

Ipswichbabe - ditto what Sam said re blastos. I think Liz had blasto's, though all a bit of a blur from that time, as she had lots of eggs. I had v few good eggs so they never considered leaving them out for longer. It's worth talking to the consultant about it as they'll have the figures.

Taking a night off tonight as got to the stage yesterday where I had to go to bed at 7 as I was so tired. It's been nice being in here for a rest though i'm not sure my boss would think the same if he realised how little I've achieved today. I'll make up for it on Sunday when I'm next in. 

Anyone got any plans for the weekend? I had hoped to go to a meet up from the tx talk free zone thread tonight but i think getting home from here is going to be more than enough to finish me off.

Have a good one. 

Cathie x

PS Tidds - how's the little one? Are you getting any sleep yet?


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

Had a very hectic week so haven't had a chance to come on sorry.
We had scan on Thursday and is all is well, Bean was so much bigger you could see he/she yawn. We didn't find out the sex but DH is convinced he saw some thing in between the legs, had 2 point out this could of been the cord so we will have to wait and see!! The nurse said he/she has long legs don't know where they came from as we are both average.

Cleo:

I think with egg share they are just wanting you to have lots of eggs, so if the lap did show something which it wont!!! It shouldn't effect the number of eggs you would produce. Try not to stress to much hun, I'm sure all is going to be fine hope the appointment comes through soon.

Ipswichbabes:

Glad your appointment went well and you are feeling really confident about treatment. I am all for blast as that is what resulted in my bfp. But as the others said there is a chance that you could end up we none. we had 6 at the start and had 2 2 transfer. Nurse Fiona said she thinks in a few years this will be the only transfer they will do and she didn't know of anyone there who hadn't had at least one to put back which is encouraging for the clinic.

Sam:

I agree with you about the meet up, I'd hate to be wondering round looking oddly at people trying to work out if it is you!! ha ha I'll be easy to spot the fat one!! I can't put pic on my PC as i don't have the means to do it. I think sort out in pm/ e-mail safer eh. Glad your heating is back on.

Lisa:

That has come round so fast it's nice you should have your surge over the weekend. good luck.

Cathie:

Did you get to go 2 your meeting? How is the weight loss going?

Tidds:

How is it all going? Have you settled in to a routine with him. Hope you are getting lots of support from family and friends.

Hi to everyone else have a good weekend

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

Liz - Great that scan went well!!  Its amazing that you could see Bean yawn - When is your due date?  

Cath - Hope your feeling a little less tired hun,  Did you go to a meet up?

Cleo - Totally understand where your coming from hun we didnt start the IVF route until last year (after 5 years of ttc)  we waited for a year and a half before starting investigations then we went down the monitored cycles/IUI route for ages because they kept telling us it was "unexplained"  It was only when i moved into a new area and got sent to Dr Marfleet at Colchester that things started happening then within 6 months i was referred to Isis.  My last IVF cost me just over 6K this was because i was on really strong drugs and that was including heparin and a frozen annual charge so it bumped it up a lot.  Unfortuntaely my GP won't help out at all even the heparin i have to pay for - Hope you have more luck.
I can totally understand how your fed up with waiting around i think that was the worse part of it all, once i started with Isis and they started doing tests and treatment i felt a lot better cos i felt like things were being done.  I wish that i had found this site years ago!!  If you ever need to rant just shout. 

Sam - Good idea about emailing photos and mobile numbers through pm i think that will be better than putting too much info on here.  I know i will be more nervous if i dont know who i am looking out for and not knowing who anyone is!!! 

Hi to everyone else!

Whats everyone doing this weekend?  DH going to footie today so i've got a quiet one this afternoon then we are out tonight, tomorrow nothing planned.

Bye for now folks
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning, or rather afternoon, all. 

Liz - so pleased for you that all was well at the scan and that bean is growing well.

Lisa - My dh has gone to the footie as well so lets hope they win this time so we have happy men at home this evening. How's the job going now? Have you properly got back into the routine of going to work?

Rivka - sorry I missed you at the market yesterday, but glad you said hello to dh.

Everyone else - hello! Hope you're having a good weekend.

I didn't make it to the meet last night. I didn't get home from work till 8 and the thought of driving to Norfolk after that was too much. Dh and I decided to have what was left of the evening relaxing instead and although we didn't have much time it was so nice to just snuggle up on the sofa together and chat about our days etc. I'm still fairly tired today but nothing unmanageable and I have a friend and my sis coming to help out this afternoon so I'm not in panic mode. Yet  

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello ladies

Cathie - hope dh was happy with the footie. Glad you had a rest, you surely needed one - dh said you're fluish, so I hope you're feeling better now. Maybe will catch you at another market! 

Liz - how lovely you saw beanie yawn! Take care of yourself.

Cleo - really feel for you, I hate the waiting around. We took so many years to start ivf, because I was pg naturally 3 times (all sadly m/c) - although it took me 2 yrs in between - every time we (and drs) thought it will just be ok next time. So when a year ago we started thinking that it's not going anywhere and we should go for ivf, I just couldn't wait for it to start. We were referred in March,told we'll be seen in ISIS in April, were actually seen in June and told we'll start in August, but then in July they realised all drs are on leave in August so we started in September. Sorry that it's not so encouraging ... But it really depends how many ppl are on the list, we had 77 (!) before us, so hopefully you'll go more quickly.

Lisa - good luck this month, hope it is the one  

Ipswichbabe - we talked to Terry in ISIS and he also said blastos have 50% chances. I recommend you have a chat with him as well, he really gave us a lot of info and was very nice and also honest about things, he's a great chap.

Sam - good idea to organise pm e-mails for the meet. I'm not sure I can make it, as it could be around e/t for me ... will see how it goes.

Liza -  

We had an appt with Julie in ISIS on Thursday. I'm starting d/regging on the 14th, the week after next! We're thinking about going for blastos. Terry said he'll try, but we'll see what happens with the embies once they're thawed. We felt quite stressed on Thursday and Friday, I think it's the prospect of a new cycle. We're very looking forward to it, but also worried will it work, esp. that it's fet. And the question of blastos is so difficult to decide, we want try it to get the embies who have more chances but worried what if it doesn' work. 
Sorry about the rant, but it's such an emotional time. I'm so lucky to have your support here! We're going away to the Norfolk coast next weekend before it all starts. I still get sore, but hope I'll be better next weekend, and we would be able to have nice long walks.

Rivka x


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello ladies just a quick one as don't get much spare time at the moment  

Thanks for all your kind messages of congrats we are all fine but very tired as little fellow has got his days and nights mixed up so sleeps most of day and you guesed it very lively at night! Me and dh on shifts so we can get some rest each while we are trying to get him in more of a routine. It is amazing how you can manage on so little sleep and I lobe my sleep  

However he is worth it and we love him to bits. I must say though being a mum is the hardest job I have yet to do the sense of responsibility is over whelming and I have been breast feeding which is very demanding so am switching to formula so I can have a life again! Liz don't let the midwives pressurise you into it as it is not easy and you have to be fully committed. Anyway that is a debate I don't want to get into.

I can still come to the meet I'll be the one with the baby!! Where are we meeting?

Right a well deserved glass of wine for me then bed until 12.00 when I am on shift til 4.00am!!!!  Please sleep tonight Zachary  

Sorry have not had time to catch up on posts so hope your all well.

Love Sherrie and Zac xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well its my last day off work, due back in tomorrow after de stressing for a week and i must say i am actaully looking forward to getting back to normal!   you can remind me of that when i'm on here next week moaning about the stresss of my job! 

Thanks for all your replies, they really have helped me. It reminds me that the world does not revolve around me and that there are so many women in the same position!! I need to get a grip me thinks. I think we have decided that the best thing to do is wait and go with the NHS. I see dr marfleet again on Thursday for iui so i will keep pestering her about everything. I'm hopeful that at n011 i should be seen shortly after march. And in the mean time i do have a lovely lapersocopy to look forward to  

My 2 best friends are preganat at the moment and they are both due for scans this month, just so wish it was me. Actually i am going for a scan, but thats to see how big my cyct has grown, not a baby.  

But i need to pull myself together, be happy for them and hope that one day i will be lucky enough to be going for a scan too! Anyway its xmas and i refuse to be unhappy at my favourite time of year.
  I'm going to start xmas shopping this week and even put my tree up!

Hope you are all ok. Looking forward to meeting you all in person.

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tidds:

Glad all is well, I think some times the midwives are a bit heavy about breastfeeding and do put pressure on you 2 do it, but you should work out what is best for you and dh and not feel bad about it.

cleo:

I'm glad you have a plan now and you wont feel so much like you are waiting all the time as it is your choice to go a head in march so you have control.

Rivka:

14th is not far off how exciting. I like Terry to he is very helpful, when we had are fet he rang every day to say how the embryos are doing which was very reassuring. Lots of positive vibes coming your way hun!!!!

Lisa:

Hope you had a nice relaxing weekend with dh at football. Have you seen any good films lately?

Cathie:

I know what you mean about sometime just relaxing just the two of you is really special. Me a dh feel sometimes we are just passing each other by with no time to stop and chat for days at a time, thats when we have to say enough is enough and the phone goes off the hook and the door is locked so we can have some snuggle time.

Hi everyone else

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oooh forgot to mention, i saw casino Royale on sat night and it was fab! Anyone else a james Bond fan? Daniel Craig was gorgeous in it, i'm in love !   

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Helllloooooo ladies, oh my goodness how time flys, i havent posted for ages, not much support to you all im sooooooo sorry  

Liz - hope your ok hun and enjoying this time, how amazing to see bean yawn  

Cleo - hun, i know how hard it is when people around you are pregnant and you want to be happy for them but its so hard when its all you ever dream of yourself, i know that pain, it seems where i work just as one lady goes off on maternity leave the stand in gets pregnant, i have to do all the gushing and oooo how exciting stuff, when deep down i feel like screaming   your not alone!!

Sherrie - so glad your new little family are ok although very tired! I know sometimes it seems endless but all too soon Zac will be grown up, i look how quick the last 12 years since i had ds have gone, sometimes its hard i know, i had to bring up my boy alone for 9 years as my first husband left when ds was 3 weeks old, but draw strength on the bonds that your special family have lovey   ( just re-read that, hope it dosent sound like a lecture??! just trying to offer words of support!)

Rivka - here is the place to rant hun, feel free  

Sam -  hope your starting to feel a little better hun, its all so hard isnt it  

Hi to everyone else, think Sams idea of posting pics of ourselves before the meet is a great idea, im really looking forward to it, altough a little apprehensive  

Take care 

Emma


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Crikey, where do I start!! There have been so many posts since I last logged on  

Firstly I think that HUGE       are due to Mr & Mrs Tidds on the birth of Zacharry   I'm chuffed to bits for you, hope that you are starting to get some sleep now and a routine is just beginning to come about. I'm looking forward to meeting you both on the 29th  

Sam - I am so sorry that you got a BFN again, it doesn't matter how much you try and convince yourself that you are not getting your hopes up it crap, you always do   Try and keep you chin up good luck with the accupuncture.

I can't remember all of the other posts.....apart from one that suggested we all have a red rose when we meet on the 28th! I don't think so!!!! we will look like a bunch of nutters      I think that idea of swapping mobile numbers via pm is a good idea. Maybe we should book a table at Frankie & Bennys or somewhere similar and then we can just say that we have got a table booked for 'a bunch of mad girls tryin to get a bun in the oven' and we will then be taken to the table, problem solved maybe?? 

Its taken my about 20 mins to catch up on all of the posts   and I'm running out of time before I need to go to my bed so this is going to have to be a shortish one again

I have finally heard from Isis Wooohooo Julia rang me last week and she is a star, she knew that we wanted to get in before we go away on 21st December and she has mangaged to squeeze us in on 19th December   she even kept the appointment open for us for 24 hours so I could be sure that DH could get cover for work. So thats it, all booked in now we are going to see Arianna first and then going to see the nurse afterwards. I am so excited, scared too but mainly excited. At least we will go away on holiday knowing what the plan is and knowing where we stand. What happens at your first appt. Do you discuss the ivf treatment with the consultant, decide what you are going for and then go and see the nurse, get the drugs and book in a cycle?  

Love to you all, hope your ok and see you all on 28th  

Tricksy xx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all have a quick 5 mins when and where are we meeting again? I am so excited to meet you all feels like I know some of you already, well it has been a year since we have been chatting, this time last year my dh was involved in that tandem parachuting accident in the States where his best friend died, it does not seem real that a year on we still have each other and a new baby    sorry getting emotional now but I feel so blessed I am sure Marc (his friend) is looking after us. We have given Zac the middle name of Marc so we can tell him about him when he grows up and I am looking into the prospect of planting a tree in some local gardens so we have somewhere to visit him and watch it grow.

Anyway enough doom and gloom just thinking back really to what can happen in a year.

Trust you and dh's/partners are all well and are looking forward to Christmas together.

Love Sherrie & Zac xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Hope everyone is well - Day off today!!!  

Tidds - Glad all is going well with baby Zac - apart from the lack of sleep. We are meeting on the 28th at Freeport in Braintree really looking forward to meeting everyone cannot believe it is a year!!!   Poor DH loosing his best mate like that its tragic 

Tricksy - Excellent news for your appointment on the 19th thats not far off at all - Brill!!!   You can go away on holiday with piece of mind and relax and enjoy yourself.

Cleo - Glad you had a good week off - Are you feeling better?  Good luck on Thursday with Dr Marfleet.  Have you put your tree up?  I got my first chrimbo card today.

Liz - How are you?  I'm going to see "flushed away" early evening tonight - I'm taking my nephew (he's 6) This comes in handy borrowing a child so i've got an excuse to see kiddies films    I still havent seen James Bond yet that one is next on my list and "holiday" looks good too.  Do you read as well?

Rivka - You must be thrilled that you are starting treatment soon - And not long till the 14th - Hope you are feeling a little less stressed it is so hard though isnt it.  How long will you be d/r for then wot happens after that?  Got everything crossed for you    Hope you can make the 28th.  Hows the new job going?

Cath- DH wernt happy when he got home Saturday - How about yours?  I'm settled in with the job now and i'm finding it a lot easier apart from the getting up early again...urghhhhhhh!!!  I'm still temping though so when we shut down at Xmas i dont get paid but never mind.  How are you? Are you still feeling tired or have you caught up yet?

Emma - Glad to have you back on board i wondered where you were - Are you ok?

Sam - Are you ok?

love Lisa xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guy's,

I'm at an in between stage at the moment I'm not quite big enough for maternity trousers and too big for any of my clothes so am living in jogging pants. So i will look fab at the Xmas parties I've got to go to Ha ha, will have to see if i can find any thing cheap in primark or some thing.

Lisa:

I love the kids films my favorite one at the mo is ice age 2. I'm not a big bond fan but Daniel Craig does look pretty hot. Where are you in your cycle have you had a surge yet?

Angel:

How you doing hun? Have you got an appointment through for when you start treatment in the new year?

Tricksy:

I'm pleased they were able to get you in before your hols where are you going again? They will confirm that ivf is the way forward i would think then give you forms to do and get you sorted with what blood test you need ie hiv hep b etc. 

Ipswichbabe:

If you are coming to the meet up i could give you a lift if you like as I'm only 15 mins from bury st Edmund's near Stowmarket.

Booking a table sounds like a good option then we wont need to worry about looking for people.

Hi everyone else.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Sherrie - what a terrible tragedy with your dh's friend   but am happy you seem to be feeling blessed and enjoying Zac.

Liz - have you checked strechy jeans in Dorothy Parkins? That's for everyday, and hope you find a nice strechy party outfit.

Liza - the job is going well, thanks. I'm so glad it's flexible (I get paid hourly) because I had to go to the GP yesterday and for a scan in ISIS today, all about my soreness. Good news is that my ovaries and womb are ok so will be able to go ahead as planned on 14th. Soreness seems to be a bowl thing (sorry tmi), so am trying some muscle relaxing pain killers Ariana recommended.

Tricksy - so glad the appt goes ahead before your holiday. Good luck on the 19th, and having a very lovely holiday!

Cleo - yes it's always so hard when friends are pregnant, but I see you are in the ight track, happy for them and hopeful for you. Keeping fingers and everything else crossed for you!

Emma - hi!

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Re the meet up.  I'm very happy with Frankie and Benny's if everyone else is BUT my personal view is that somewhere more private might be a better idea.  I have done this type of meet up once before when I met up with a group of women in London who all had uterine scarring.  We actually met for lunch in a big hotel for several reasons.  1) Because it is a very inconspicuous place to meet up (no worries about hanging around on your own) 2) they don't rush you out and should have a bar to hang around in after and 3) it may be a lot more private (when I met up with this other group of women it wasn't long before topics such as ovaries and embryos came out and it can be a little embarrasing to be overheard.  But like I said if everyone would prefer F&B's then I will happily follow suit but just wanted everyone to think about it first.  Also I wonder if we should change locations back to Colchester.  I think there are several of us cycling in January and just wonder if it might end up being easier for them  I will happily do the extra travelling as long as there is someone else who has a few hours to spare to keep me company for a while (2 hours on the train there and back just for a quick lunch might be a bit much).  Any thoughts?

Emma - Totally understand you feeling a bit apprehensive about a meet up especially as you are new to this board.  Like I said I did something similar before and I think everyone felt that way.  There were 6 of us who met that day (and I am still in some sort of contact with 4 of them) and although we are all from different walks of life we all really bonded that day and conversation flowed so easily.  It was good to put a face to a name and this is why I would happily spend most of a day travelling to be able to see everyone.

Sherrie - Sounds like you are settling into your new life really well.  Hadn't realised about your friend and the accident.

Tricksy - Great news about getting the appointment through.

Cleo - Not a James Bond fan but do think daniel Craig is really hunky.

Rivka - Glad the scan showed everything OK. So you will be cycling over Xmas then?  Does that all fit in OK?

Lisa, Cathie - Hi.  HOpe I haven;t misses anyone or any important news.  There are so many posts it is hard to follow.

sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Liz - hi, no not made an appointment yet as still got to loose weight, does any one else find it hard? you would think i had the best incentive in the world to loose weight to prepare for treatment but somehow my head is reminding how frustrated and angry i am that this cant happen naturally for us and i end up eating and drinking too much, i know im a stupid cow   Also   arrived today, why does that hurt so bad even though you just know its gonna happen!!

Sam - totally trust your opinion on the meet up as you have done it before, im easy and will go with the flow!

Tricksy - good to hear from you,   for the 19th hun

Lisa - thanks for asking, as you can see from the above im not great, but im here  

Sherrie -   sorry about your friend hun, lovely thought having his name for Zac's middle name  

Best be off, finish my glass of wine thats not helping me to cheer up!!


to everyone else

Em xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I think wherever we meet up we had better plan to be there for a while....the amount we yack we will be there for lunch & dinner!!! 
I don't mind where we meet, I think that Sam has come up with a valid point though. I can't think of anywhere that we could meet though   ok what about ****************DELETED THE MEETING PLACES FOR SECURITY!!*************** Don't know if anyone else has any ideas. I can still pick anyone up and give them a lift, thats no problem at all.

We are off on holiday on 21st to Vietnam and Cambodia   Not the normal holiday destination I know but DH has always wanted to go and its for his 40th Birthday. I was a bit worried about it at first but now I have looked into it and read loads of blogs etc etc it looks amazing and I am well excited. We are going for 3 weeks and its going to be an action packed holiday, I think that I'll be more relaxed but knackered when we get back rather than relaxed and revitalised!!!

As our first ivf is on the nhs I have already had all of my blood tests done, dh has had his and his sperm count done and my laparoscopy has been done too, so it should be cracking on with it I hope! We have got lots of forms to fill out and take with us but I know that we have to fill out some more when we get there with the nurse. Oh well not long to wait and see what does happen. 2 weeks today  

I can not believe that I started the first 'Isis' thread almost a year ago, its amazing   so much has happened to us all in that year and now we have our 1st 'thread' baby   lets hope the New Year brings lots more too.

Sorry I'm not doing personals there are so many of us now I can't keep up!

OK bed time again, take care and see you all soon

Nikola xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm fine with meeting in colchester, Me and dh stayed at the Marks Tey hotel and it was very nice. I Can't believe it's been a year either. I've had 3 cycles in that time and can't believe it has worked and I'm confident there will be lots more babies on this thread in the new year. 

Tricksy:

Glad you are all ready to go course thous blood tests can take a while to come back. Do you need lots of jabs to go to Vietnam? Bet it will be really hot, so you will have a fab tan when we meet up to make us feel really pale ha ha. You will have to bring some pics with you.

Tidds:

Sorry to here of your tragedy last year having the name as a middle name is so nice, i plan to have my Dads name as ours if it's a boy as he died 10 years a go and i like the thought of every time bubs writes it's full name he will think of him and why he has it in his name.

Lisa:

I only get the time to read when I'm on holiday where i read true stories. I'm hoping to have time when I'm on maternity leave to do some.

Any one else booked there holiday's for next year yet? 

Hi everyone else.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

I agree with Tricksy, there are too many of us to keep up with all the personals now. 

Tricksy - Vietnam and Cambodia are supposed to be amazing places to go on holiday. I'd love to go but it's not dh's cup of tea so I probably won't make it. Have a fab time. Won't take much of a tan to make me feel pale. Even after 4 months in India I still looked pale compared to most people despite being the brownest I'd been in years.   

Liz - hope you get to read alot when the maternity leave kicks in. I love reading, and feel lost if I don't have a book on the go. I'm currently re-reading Pride and Prejudice but go from chick lit, to crime thrillers and back to the classics all the time. 

Angel - I know exactly what you mean about trying to lose weight but finding it hard whilst ttc. I've finally got over the mental barrier of thinking dieting may affect ttc, helped by a friend doing a crash diet to lose three stone before a successful IVF, and although it's slow, it is coming off. Have you gone on the belly budies thread? You have to ask permission through site support but it has lots of other people in the same boat. 

Hope the rest of you are ok? I'm running out of time to get this finished so no time for more personals.

Re the meet up. Good idea Sam. I'd been going to suggest the Food Factory aroudn the corner from ISIS as it has nice food but it's sometimes fairly empty and echoes a bit so probably not a good idea. The Marks Tey Hotel would be fab for me as I could walk there - admittedly across muddy fields for half an hour but still doable - and it's not far from the station if Sam or anybody else wants to go by train. 

Are we still looking at Sunday 28th or are we going to try a weekday to fit with those having tx?


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Colchester is good for me - are we talking 28th December or January?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

January. Sorry having a   day.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one tonight.  Have PM'd you all but had trouble sending so can you let me know if you don't receive anything?

Re personals.  I agree that there are so many of us that it is not always possible (or necessary) to send a personal to everyone.  So noone needs to feel any pressure.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for the email. I have just edited my post above to take out suggested meeting places. You are right I think that its best if we arrange it all via pm or email, just in case, you never know who's reading this. I think its easy to forget sometimes that this is not a private thread and anyone could be reading it   I might be an idea if we all edit our posts if we have mentioned the proposed places of meeting. The date is not so bad if no one knows where we will be!!

Hope you are all ok?

I went into town shopping tonight and I am now totally finished with my Christmas Shopping   thank goodness for that. All i have to do now is get it all wrapped.

Catch up with you all again soon

Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

I've emailed Sam my details and suggested once she has an updated list that she sends everyone a list of emails - Is everyone ok with that?  Then we can send photos and mobiles to eachother so we can put faces to names.  
I am quite apprehensive and feel  nervous about meeting everyone  especially as i dont know what anyone looks like.

Marks Tey or Braintree are still good for me. 


Update  - I'm now on day 19 still no ov!!!!  So havent got a clue whats going on this month - it makes me mad last month everything went according to plan while i was been monitored at Isis,  Now i'm on my own its all gone up the creak!!!!!

Did anyone watch Prof Winston the other night - How sad! 

Liz - I'm a book worm always reading so if you want to borrow any good thrillers give me a shout!

Right better get off - cleaning to do........urghhhhhhhhhh

Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

well just got back from my appointment with Dr MArfleet, only it wasn't Dr Marfleet it was the other lady (don't know her name). Anyway apparently i should be recieveing a letter soon from Dr whitlow regarding my Laperoscopy. She said that they are going to remove the cyst on my ovary     I'm happy about this .....i think   .  Anyone else had this done/ Anyway due for a scan on wednesday to see how its doing.

Lisa - went xmas shopping last night so have finally started!!! No tree up a the moment, but next week for definate. Hope you ov soon. Its so hard, i decided not to use opk this minth because i got so upsert last month because i wasn't sure if i ovulated. 

Angel - loosing weight is soooo hard especially at this time of the year. You have a lot going on. For most people food and drink is a comfort, well i know it is for me   . I always eat and drink far too much! 

Hope everyone is ok. I agree it is so hard to write personals for everyone. But just because i haven't doesn't mean i'm not thinking of you all!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx

P.s Sam will send you an e-mail this weekend and as i live in Colchester i would prefer to meet there but getting to braintree is not a problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Cleo - I'm glad that things are moving on for you. Sorry don't know anything about removing cycts, but hope it'll go easily for you, and you'll feel so much better you've done something that helps your chances.

Sam - I've e-mailed you too. Thanks for organising all this! Colchester is better for me, if it's ok with everyone.

Lisa - hope you ov soon, it's so difficut to have this tension hanging over you, hope you can relax in the meantime.

Sorry can't do many personals. I'm really upset tonight, an old friend (who lives abroad now) came to visit with her hubby and told us she's pregnant. Of course I'm glad for her, but I feel terrible for myself. I feel like such a cow, because she's been trying for years, and had some fertility treatments, in the end just happened naturally. I want to feel glad for her but just felt empty inside. And thought that it's not fair, she already talks about how annoying it'll be to be at home all the time with a baby, and I would just love that. Feel like such a witch that I'm being all righteous as if I could be better mum, but I was never a mum and how could I know? DH also was affected by their story so we were both too sensitive when they left and snapped at each other. I'm so frightened I'm not only not having children but also making our lovely marriage worse. Sorry about all this rant but it's really been a bad evening. Thanks for listening.

We're going away to Norfolk for the weekend tomorrow. Determined to make it a relaxing break to give us some strengh to continue coping. 

Have a great weekend everyone! Hope I didn't ruin your evenings too ... It's just great that I know I can talk to you and you'll understand.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka,

just wanted to let you know that i totally understand what you mean. When my 2 best friends told me they were pregnant my head was in turmoil. I just wanted them to leave me alone and never see me agian. I felt so empty and false because i put on a brave face and said 'oooh thats grest, when's it due' and just carried on talking being really over the top. When they left i started crying and thought i would never stop. My DH was being really supportive even though he was hurting too. He kept telling me he loved me and just wanted a cuddle, i just pushed him away. it all ended up with me feeling so low about it all that i had to have last week off work.

I feel better for it and i've managed to put things in to perspective a bit more. This fertility stuff is so painful and you can't tell whats going to happen. But i think now that tomorrow's another day and even though i'm going through all of this, with the support of my very lovely husband, i am not going to put my life on hold. I may never be a mum but not going to give up, and i'm certainly not going to feel bad for the way i feel.

I hope that you feel better soon.....brighter days will come.
I'm always here if you need a rant, i find it helps!!!!
Sending you  

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Rivka/Cleo - I agree having a good rant really helps and we don't do enough of that on this board.  So I think we should all make a pact to let loose on this board once in a while.  Rivka, I think we can all relate to your feelings on hearing your friends news.  Yesterday a friend of mine told me that her cousin was pregnant.  I've never met the lady concerned but still the news made me feel so bad.  It the "why not me" question that remains unanswered.

Cleo - Having your cyst removed before any treatment is a good thing because I know cysts can affect your egg production.  I got a cyst last year and was told to have it removed by luckily it went by itself and I didn't need an op.  I did once have though my polycystic ovaries "drilled".  How are they dealing with your cyst.  I know if they are not too big they can aspirate them but if they are over a certain size then they have to deal with them surgically.

Lisa - Hope O comes soon.

Re the meet up.  As soon as I get everyone's emails I will let you know and we can start making some arrangements.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

Rivka - I tottaly understand how you feel hun    its soooooooo hard!!!  I've done it so many times putting on this brave face asking lots of questions and being over the top but inside my heart is breaking it is the worse feeling!!!  It is totally natural that we have these feelings cos at the time you feel guilty too for thinking why is it her and not me and you cant feel happy for them because this is our dream.  I think it does help though to know that your not alone on these feelings and we all feel the same.  I feel very isolated at times too, so many people's kids now are growing up and i'm still waiting for my family.  Do you find also that its hard to find things in common with them too as all they talk about now is kids and i feel like thats being rammed down my throat?
I hope that this weekend will do you the world of good just you and DH

Cleo - Just read your post to Rivka it could have been my writing it.  Glad your appointment went well at the hospital and hope you get your lap soon.  Sorry cant give any advise on cysts.  Good luck on Wednesday.

Sam - Sorry that you have had the dreaded "ohhh guess who's pregnant" news too.  It is always that question "why not me" you would think after all this time it would get easier but it doesnt.  I totally agree with you that there is not enough ranting on this board this is why this board is here to let it all out so here goes :
Who hates the advert "Thats why Mums go to Iceland"  Is it just me or does that get up anyone elses nostrils!!!! 

Well girls i dont know whats happened this month AF's just arrived i'm only on day 21!!!      i only stopped doing my ov tests yesterday.  Why has it all gone up the creak this month??  Everything fine last month when Isis was monitoring me - How weird

See you all soon
Ranting Lisa xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

Lisa - I hate that ad too and don't get me started on the cars with baby on board signs. I know I'm over sensitive but its like they're saying, look at me - I can make a baby! DH wasn't happy last week when he got home from footie but was relieved they got the draw in the end. Same today I think. 

Sorry your cycle is playing you around again. 

Sam - thanks for taking on the organisation of the meet. 

Rivka/Cleo - what you're feeling is completely understandable, we've been there as well. I agree with whoever it was said that they don't have much to talk to their friends about as their kids are growing up and we don't have ours yet. I know that that's what's most important in their lives but it's still hard.

Having a bum weekend. I got my root canal sorted yesterday only for it to trigger another infection so I'm in agony again. The dentist has given me pain killers and antibiotics but they're yet to kick in. I slept so little that I now feel fluey which is the last thing I need with so many orders to get out this week.  Luckily though I have some really good friends who are helping me out and trying to make sure I get some rest at the same time as not letting my customers down. 

Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Sam - got your email thanks and will reply after i done this post, thank you for taking on the job of getting us all organized  

Lisa - not sure what thats all about hun!! our bodies do play tricks on us im sure  

Cath - so sorry your in so much pain hun, it can really get you down cant it, i hope it gets sorted soon  

I dont think im speaking out of turn by saying i think that it effects us all so much when we are told somebody else is pregnant, i even got upset reading about Jordan and Peter Andre the other day, even though they lost a baby, she seems to be pregnant so quick again   and i too feel such a horrible person for thinking the way i do about others but when it all seems so easy for them and not for us it pulls so hard on the heart strings. I too take it out on DH and have said the worst of things to him, blaming him for having a vas in the first place, and i hate myself for the way i think sometimes but i cant help, i so so wish it could be different for us, and for all you too   crying while writing this, cos its so sad for us all, i really do struggle coming to terms with it, and i have so many people who say 'oh you should be grateful for what you have!' and yes i have been blessed with my ds but is there anything wrong in wanting my dream with my hubbie now? i mean i was left alone before and never had that mummy and daddy stuff (when my ex left he never came back to see ds, so ds dosent know him) and just wanted to go through it with a man who i know will be a great dad, blimey im really ranting arent i? im sorry but this is how i feel, and i dont want any of  you thinking, oh shes ok she already has a child, but lifes been pretty crap for me and i thought it would be ok when i met my DH but life is still throwing  crap at me  
Oh havent i gone on, you know re-reading that lot i thought about deleting it all, but this is me, and how i feel, and boy it helps to write it all down and know you all care
Sorry (again)

Emma xx

ps will post a more cheerful one next time, or you will boot me off this thread


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ive just gone away and cant stop thinking about my last post, im so sorry for that outburst of woe is me, i feel really bad about it now, please accept my apologies for being an old moaner  

Emma x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - this is what we're here for and we'd never boot you off the thread for writing how you feel. That's what we're here for.    Hope you feel more positive soon. 

Not got time to chat as back in the kitchen. Tooth back to dull ache now so am able to get on with things again. DH was fab yesterday and really looked after me despite being really tired himself. 

Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Emma - I just want to back up what Cathie said.  Your post is exactly what this board is all about.  I think I said the other day that there is too much of the "stiff upper lip" stuff on this thread.  If someone unconnected with infertility came by to read our posts I really don't think they would pick up on all the heatache we have collectively been through over the years.  I was thinking to myself the other day that I have got to the stage that I am almost hiding my feelings from a support thread and that is ridiculous.  So post away whenever you feel the need.  It fact when I read about how you are feeling it actually makes me feel better because I know that I feel the same way so feel less alone.

Lisa - will post to you tomorrow but done too much typing and arms/shoulder aching.  Don't know what is wrong with me.

Sam

Sam


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Sam - I agree, I also sometime feel I shouldn't be ranting here or be negative because I should be supportive. But this thread is for ranting too, when we need it. Unfortunately, we need it quite a lot. Infertility (and everything related to it) is so hard.

Emma - I second Cathie, that's what we're here for. We all have different stories but we want to support each other whatever each of us is going through.

Cathie - sorry your tooth is playing up, toothache is the worse thing. Get better hun!

Weekend away was just what the doctor ordered. Came back with a bad cold, but it was worth it, we came back more relaxed and re-connected (silly word, sorry).

To the topic of how difficult it all is: I got the ivf cd from natal hypnotherapy - my friend who's expecting a baby at Christmas (strangely I usually react well to her, even if I psyche out about my other friend  ) got their birth cd and suggested this will help me. I've done it a couple of times and think it is good and helpful. It has one bit I don't like, about 'letting go of the issues you have that won't let you concieve' - as if it's my fault I can't have a baby, as if it's because I was not thinking right, not to mention that I conceived 3 times already but lost them all - is this 'issues' too?? So that bit is annoying. But the rest is very good. Just in case if it helps anyone else.

Have a good week everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rivka - can understand your annoyance at that CD.  I mean if say we do have issues that are stopping us getting pregnant - well we would have let them go years ago if we could have wouldn't we.  It sounds a bit like that "just relax"...

Lisa - Sorry AF came early for you once again.  Do you think you missed O or do you think it was the cyclogest messing up your cycle.  I have often wondered what happens to our cycles when we start cyclogest to delay our period.  I mean do our ovaries still think cd1 is the day when our period would have started if it hadn't been for the cyclogest and hence start making new follies before AF has even come or does nothing happen before the cyglogest stops.    At least you can get started on a new cycle now.  Have ISIS provided you with the cyclogest for home.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ladies thank you for your words, i feel like all i ever do is moan, and i havent even started treatment yet   anyway with out your support and understanding i dont know where i would be, so thanks again  

Rivka - oh wouldnt it be nice if all we had to do was 'relax and let go of the issues' its my guess that person who said that has never been in our position, glad you had a well earned and enjoyable break hun

Sam - your so right, why should we hide our feelings on here, this is the one place where we can be real and true to ourselves, because we all understand how it feels. Are you feeling ok, cos you said you ached?

Hope everyone else is ok, big   to you all

Emma xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Emma - Totally agree with all thats been said on here this is what this board is for Emma and  i agree totally with Sam i have got so used to doing the "stiff upper lip" thing that i even do it on here now which is all so wrong.  

Sam - Thanks for you email and for getting us all organised!  I havent got a clue what is going on with my period    Sorry if this is TMI but this was the heaviest period ever for 2 days now nothing - I think the cyclogest works but it mucks you up afterwards i cannot put this down to anything else apart from that which is soooooooooo annoying!!!  I didnt ov this month (I was still doing ov tests up until the day i came on) how mad is that.  
I have to buy the cyclogest privately so i'll get Isis to add it on to my private prescription.
Hows your shoulders now?

Rivka - Glad you had a good weekend away and are feeling better.  I bought that CD about 2 years ago and i did it for a while and i thought ohhhh this is good its making me relax but like you that bit about letting go of your issues wound me up!!  Good luck with it.

Cath - Hows the tooth?

Hope you all had a good weekend.  I had my niece on Sunday she is 3 in January and she is absolutely adorable,  well we took her to a grotto to see Santa and Santa said "You be a good girl for Mummy" and what a lovely daughter i had and i got  a lump in my throat as he thought it was my little girl and i couldnt say anything it was really sad as i thought i wish she was mine.  It was a lovely day and it was so nice seeing DH playing in the ball park with her its just reinforced it even more that i cannot give up trying to have a child somehow - just not sure if fertility treatment is the answer??

Well better go off to get the barnet done.
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girl's,

I so agree with this being a board where anything goes other wises what the point if we are hiding feelings on here. Well I'm having a tough week as i fainted last week and then again yesterday morning so have booked an appointment for the mid wife tomorrow to see why this is happening, It makes me feel so odd and sick when i don't actually faint. suspect it's a low blood pressure due to the way Bean is lying or i need more iron.

Lisa:

I had a funny experience at the cinema the other night, went to see Pan's Labyrinth as heard it had good reviews but new nothing about it big mistake!! as it was in Spanish with English subtiles, well we couldn't sit through that for 2.5 hours so we sneaked out and went to see Convent instead which was good. sorry your af is playing silly beggars hope it sorts it self out next month.

Angel:

Hope you are feeling back in control again now and more positive about the future. What you are going through is why they say Ivf is a emotional rollercoaster.

Take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Could I join in with this thread (just found it, still finding my way around), I have an appointment at Isis on 12th Jan, to b taught how to inject, this is my 1st treatment, hopefully i'll b cycling Feb.  How did most of u find Isis? did u find them helpful or not really that bothered? I'm seeing Arianna.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome Jo Jo. ISIS is great. I was referred from Colchester General to Dr Ariana and although I've had two bfns I can't complain about the treatment. The staff, particulalry the nurses, are lovely and help to make it a less stressful experience. They're great if you've got any questions, however small, which I find good as I hate going to a doctors and being made to feel like I'm wasting their valuable time. There are a few ladies on the thread who are hoping to cycle in the new year so you could have some cycle buddies. 

Liz - hope you're feeling a bit better now and aren't overdoing it. Fainting must have been pretty scary. You need to put your feet up and get dh waiting on you till you're better. 

Lisa - that must have been hard. Although I rarely get mistaken for someones mum (the checkout people at the supermarkets seem to assume I'll want school vouchers etc which can be upsetting sometimes) I know what you mean about wanting that experience of being a family, doing things with the children etc.

How's everyone else? I was up till the not so small hours making choc (got a second wind about 9 and didn't stop till after 3) so am a bit tired today but the end is in sight so I'm motivated to get off my backside and into the kitchen again without feeling like I'm having a panic attack. The tooth is settled now, I'm aware it's there but it's not painful any more   

All this stuff on the news is worrying. I don't tend to go out in Ipswich in the evenings unless it's a footie night, but I do go there for shopping and hair appts and at this time of year it gets dark so early I'd be pretty worried about going into town on my own now. Hope you're all safe and well. 

Best get back to it, the choc is nearly at the right temp and I want to get cracking on finishing my orders  so I can try to get an early night.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Yes this Ripper thing is really scary.  I know he is picking on prostitutes at the moment but that was how the Yorkshire Ripper started out wasn't it.  Even though I am a bit further away from it all than some of you I think it affects all of us.  Certainly I won't want to be out in the dark alone until he is caught, this sort of thing just makes me nervous in general.

Liz - Hope you find out the reason for your faints quickly.  How scary though I think they say it is quite common in pregnancy don't they?  

Jo Jo - Welcome to the board.  There are quite a few of us on here at the moment and I hope you will find us all friendly and supportive.  I've done 3 IVFs at the ISIS.  Sadly none of them worked but I don't blame the ISIS for that.  I have always found everyone there very friendly and caring and the clinic itself is very smart.

So it's our New Year's resolution then girls to show our true feelings on this board.  OK?  We should all feel free to let rip whenever we won't to and not be worried about feeling like we are moaning all the time.  At one stage I started posting on the ARGC thread but I stopped because everyone there was SO SO positive that it actually depressed me because I didn't feel the same way and therefore couldn't think what to write.  It is only when the subject was raised here that I have begun to realise that I have even been hiding my feelings on here.  But maybe it is just to protect myself (doesn't work though does it).

Thanks for asking about my shoulder.  It is really worrying me because it has spread to my neck and arms and wrists.  I am worried that it is that RSI (I spent many years in an office typing away) and I've noticed that being on the computer only makes it worse.  I've had one visit to the doctor and he said "nothing much wrong with you".  Know I need to keep away from the computer for a while to let it clear up but having trouble doing that.  Maybe Xmas...

Cath - I have to ask - do you like chocolate?

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Went to the midwife today and blood pressure fine and she didn't seem that worried she said just take it easy and don't over do things, easier said than done this time of year eh!! So have to just get on with it i guess.

JoJo:

Isis is lovely particular the nurses they are very understanding. I had three treatments there and as you can see third time lucky!!! Good luck with treatment and we are all here for support.

Sam:

Have you had acupuncture lately may be she could help with the pain in your shoulder and back. How is this cycle going?

Cathie:

I guess it must be hard to switch of from work as it's in your house if the job needs doing. What are you doing over Xmas i hope you get out of cooking so you can have a break.

Hows everyone else?

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry to barge in on your thread-just wondered if anyone can help me with a little Isis question...

Can you tell me how flexible Isis is with scans-ie early morning/after work scanning?

Also is Mr Lower still in charge there?

Thanks alot xxx

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning all

Maddy - Welcome to our thread!  I have always found Isis quite flexible but have always had scans about 9ish not sure about anything earlier and i also had a scan at 4.45 i think that was their last one though.  As for Dr Lower unfortunately he has left (which is such a shame cos i thought he was brilliant)  the lady taken over is Dr Adriana and what the girls have said on here she is very good.  Will you be starting Ivf at Isis soon?  Feel free to join our thread the more the merrier!  Are you local to Colchester?

Liz - You poor thing fainting that must have really frightened you hun   Maybe that is something that happens in some pregnant women, i know its hard but try and put your feet up more maybe your overdoing it.
Thanks for the tip of on Pans Labyrinth - I would have sneaked out too   Whats the convent?  I'm going to try and see Bond tomorrow night if its still on,  also want to see "The holiday"  chick flick.

Sam - Hows the shoulders?  I have always worked on computers/typewriters since leaving school and i get stiffness in my neck too its not nice,  are you still childminding?

Cath - Glad the tooth is settling now ,hope the pain goes completely for you!  you must be knackered working till 3 i dont know how you do it!  Saw your advert in one of the ITFC programmes,  are you going on Saturday?  

Jo - Welcome to the thread!!!  You are in totally safe friendly hands at Isis,  all the nurses are absolutely lovely!!!  Unfortunately they all know me up there quite well as i have had 2 failed ivfs and few other treatments,  I was under Dr Lower who had now left.  Are you local to Colchester?  Feel free to post on here as the more the merrier, we are all a friendly bunch and have had different experiences and are all at different stages so normally if you have any questions one of can help.


update from me - bleeding only lasted 2 days  now nothing don't know whether this was an AF or not - Any ideas girls?  Do you think the cyclogest has mucked my cycle up?

Take care
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. 

Welcome Maddy. I found ISIS pretty flexible on scans but my work allows me to go at the times they tended to set anyway. When I had to go in early they were fine about it, there just wasn't a doctor in at that time, and I think I was in around 8, 8.30.

As Lisa says, Mr Lower has moved on, we're still trying to work out why. I'm with Dr D'Angelo who is nice, and the nursing staff are lovely.

Liz - glad the fainting isn't anything major. Hope you get to rest up over Christmas.

Sam - hope Xmas gives you enough of a break from computers etc to ease any RSI. I do like chocolate, but not much at the moment (apart from cream egg bars). DH is a chocoholic which is why I got into it. 

Lisa - I'm not going to make it Saturday as we've got a farmers market in Braintree but I'm going to try to go to the match on the 23rd as it will be a nice opportunity to go out for an afternoon with dh and have a nice meal out. I'm going to my mums (in France) for Xmas but we couldn't guarantee a dog sitter so dh's staying home with Honey as neither of us would be happy with her in kennels so any time together will be good. Are you going? Enjoy Bond. I'm dying to go and see it, and the Holiday which my sis said was good, but will have to wait till after Xmas.

Re your af question, it does sound like af - just a bit weird.Did you test? I used to have 5 days of bleeding but since tx that's a lot shorter. In between the two cycles I would only have 2 days of heavy bleeding and a tiny bit of spotting either side. Since the second cycle it's gone up half a day but still fairly short. 

Hello everyone else.

Having a good day so far. My shoe order has finally been despatched so I can relax and finish the other bits by the weekend and start Xmas shopping at the weekend. And it's the Xmas lunch at one of the offices I work at so I should have a nice afternoon as well.

Hope you're all having a good day too.

Cathie x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the good luck messages. Lisa I live just outside Ipswich, Isis is our closest clinic. We've seen 1 nurse and Arianna they did seem really nice, But I tried emailing them twice with a question and no one got back to me. Sort of felt stranded. 

Good luck to every1 cycling.

Love Jo xxx

p.s. I will get the hang of this lol next part is to learn every1 and b able to personnels?


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

First of all, re the meet up is it OK if we stick with Braintree? DH is happy to drive me but says Braintree is the furthest he is prepared to go. Is this a problem for anyone? Any suggestions of places to eat?

Lisa - Sounds like the Cyclogest has mucked you up. Weird though as you have taken it many times before.

Jo - That's a bit poor of the ISIS not to get back to you. But I do always think telephoning is best as they can't ignore you then.

Maddy - Mr Lower is now only practising from his London clinic (Harley Street). I think he just got too busy to do both. The reason I first came to ISIS was because of Mr Lower (who I saw in London) so I'm not sure whom I'm a patient of now, not really ISIS but because I've got to know the lovely ladies on here then I stick around.

Liz - Takes me ages to get to O so a while yet before I get the OPKs out. You have reminded me though that I'd better order some more. Hope you are OK now.

Still really worried about the Ripper. Am expecting him to more location or get even braver (or should I say madder). Still there must be some of you on here that are hoping he will move. But I am confident he will get caught soon.

Any Xmas do's anyone. I've just got my dh's next week and get an overnight hotel stay for free so looking forward to it.

Wrists and arms still bad so will stop typing now.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Cathie - well done for getting the shoes done. Hope you enjoy the footie with dh. I know dh and me often had to go on holiday apart, as both our families are abroad. It's always good to see my family, but then you miss dh. 

Lisa - I also think its af. I think the tx can mess them up, I noticed that since tx I don't get the same pains during af (but no luck - I get another sort of pain  ). Especially if you've recently been taking cyclogest (am I right?) it'll surely mess things up.

Sam - sorry your shoulder is playing up   Have you tried tai-chi exercises? My mum did them for rheumatic pains and it helped her a lot. There some good books around so you don't even have to go to a class if you don't have the time. I've fine about Briantree. I don't know any eating places as I never go out there, but I'm sure there are many places as its the shopping centre.

Liz - glad your fainting is not serious. It's a pain though. Hope you get to rest over Christmas - they should all be spoiling you in your condition  

Jo and Maddy - Welcome to the club nobody wants to be a member of !  But to be serious, it's nice to have you around too. I've only been here a couple of months, and all the girls are lovely and ever so supportive. 

Maddy - About scans at ISIS, they told me that they only work 9 - 5, so I had to take time off work (and boss demanded I work it back! But I since left that job, long story, and now working much more flexibly).

Jo - I found ISIS really good, I had bfn on my 1st tx (now going for 2nd) but I can't say a bad word about them. Ariana and the nurses are very caring and they always answer your questions. I never tried to e-mail them, maybe they don't check e-mails so much. But they always get back to me by phone.

 Sherrie and Emma.

Update from me: I strated d/regging today!! As last last, dh does the injections and it's working well, not too uncomfortable. I think the hypnotherapy cd helped, because I tried her formulas just before the injection and felt much more confident about it.  

Rivka x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank you so much for all your kind welcomes xxx

I am local to Colchester-live just outside x Am actually a Barts patient but may use Isis as a satellite scanning clinic have a real nightmare getting out of work which was why I was interested in scanning times.

As you can see from my sig we have had our fair share of cycles and are still waiting for that evasive BFP!! 

Its good to hear about our local clinic, and meet some local girls too xx

Totally agree with you about the Ipswich murders-makes you think twice....

Take care
Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rivka - Didn't realise you were starting treatment so soon.  Good luck.

Maddy - I see you've seen Raj Rai like quite a few of us on this board have.  Did you have NK tests with him?  I am in a similar situation as you.  Had more than my fair share of treatment and am probably through with IVF.  Not sure.  At the moment we are considering another cycle but also adoption and I am giving acupuncture a go.  

Sam


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Sam

I've not actually seen Raj Rai but am waiting for an appointment-been waiting a VERY long time and don't really want to go ahead with another cycle until I've seen him.

Out of interest where are you going for acu? We are also considering adoption-how far have you looked into it?

xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

took me a while to catch up on all your posts and i was only on the other day!!!
Well went for a scan yesterday to see if the cyst on my ovary had changed. Dr Marfleet said that it wuld depend on the results to see if i need a lapersocopy. Had the scan, by someone else, and they couldn't find it by doing the scan on my belly so had to go internally!    always love that bit!! Anyway she spent a good 15 minutes up there....   and said that she could see 2 cysts one on each ovary. She said that i had ovulated this month   and that she thought they were collapsed follicles and that i ovulated from both sides this month   . we questioned this but she said that she didn't think it was an endo cyct even though it was in exactly the same place and is the same size as when they first found it in June!!!!  We're very confused. I want the lap done to find out more so am seeing Dr MArfleet on 4th Jan and will push for it, is this the right thing to do?

Maddy moo and Jojo  -welcome to the site. I can't really say anything about ISIS as i'm not there yet. But hope to be by March 07!

Rivka - just want to wish u good luck and lots of     

Sam - Braintree is fine with me and i'm happy to pick anyone up from colchester who needs a lift or doesn't like driving. Have an xmas do in town tomorrow night and i'm very worried about the ripper. We have all vowed to stick together though and not let each other out of sight. went to the hairdressers in town tonight and the men there were taking it in turns to walk the women to their cars. Hope your arms get better soon.

Cathie - well done with the order, relax and enjoy the xmas build up now!

liz  - hope you are feeling ok hun

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok and getting into the xmas spirit!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Welcome to the newbies, I hope you find this thread as helpful as we all have, we have been going for almost a year now and have one Isis baby and another on the way so we are not doing too badly!! 

We have got our first appointment with Isis next Tuesday and hope to schedule a start date for treatment in the New Year. I am not sure how I feel about it, one minute I am really excited, the next I am terrified, then I am hopeful, then I think well we can always use the frosties for a second go    I feel a bit crazy about it all really. We were talking tonight with some friends about our holiday for 2008 and we are planning on going back to Kenya. Then I thought, well what if the treatment works and we have a baby? I seem to of come to a point where I can only see our future with just dh and me, no longer a mini us in there and I hadn't even realised it  I don't know if its self preservation but I think its a bit sad  

I agree that we should not be worried about venting our feelings. If we are having a $hitty day then say so, it doesn't all have to be upbeat and chirpy. As has been previously said we can all sympathise with each others feelings and should not hide how we feel, its not good for us to bottle things up.

I have had one Christmas do today and have another tomorrow night. We are at the inlaws on Saturday for 'Christmas' and going to my Dads on Sunday morning   then just a couple of days to go before we go away. The rate we are going I am going to be packing the morning we leave!!! 

Hope you are all ok (hope your shoulders better Sam) gotta dash I have got to be at work at 6 in the morning

Catch up again soon

Tricksy xxx

ps Braintree is good for me too


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Chicks

How are we all?  Meet up - Braintrees fine for me too.

Tricksy -  Best of luck for your appointment on Tuesday and starting treatment in 2007!!  Know what you mean about the self preservation thing i used to always think i wont change this and i wont book up that just in case now i find i dont do that so much.

Cleo - Sorry that you are feeling confused after appointment - Are they saying that the cyst is gone now??  Sorry i'm confused too 

Maddy - Don't blame you not wanting treatment before seeing Raj,  I saw him last year and he diagnosed pCos and a blood clotting disorder so all previous treatment i have had would never have worked anyway so i am so pleased that i saw him,  he is lovely doctor.  I have 3 frosties left from my last cycle and will be using them next year then it is the end of the road for us i think and we will go back to considering adoption,  I have been to the Essex CC meetings but didnt think a lot of them at the time but will look into it again next year.  Good luck hope you get your appointment soon x


Rivka - Like you i used to get really painful periods before Tx but dont get them anymore, its weird isnt it?  Can't believe you are d/regging already, that came round quickly!!!  Bestest luck for this cycle hun!!! 
How long do you d/r for?

Jo - Maybe Isis don't check their emails,  try calling them the clinic is a small clinic and they havent got many admin staff their and the nurses do a lot of the ringing so its probably that they dont check emails,

Cath - I'm sorry that you will be apart from DH at Chrimbo   I'm not going to the match but DH is the next time i can get a free ticket isnt till Feb!!  Hope they win!!  its really weird the way cycles change after treatment,  I too used to have 5 days and lot of pain, now have 2-3 days of heaviness and then just brown stuff (sorry TMI)  but this time just heavy for 2 days then it completely stopped  I didnt bother testing this month cos it was a complete shock coming on on day 20, hope this month is better.  Glad you can relax now that your shoe order is finished a well earned break is wots needed.

Sam - I've only got one Chrimbo do and that is next Friday its good really as i am only a temp but there paying for all my food and drink and a cab home - RESULT!!!!  Hows the shoulders?  

Hello to everyone else 
Have a good weekend
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricsky:

I know how your feeling about treatment i was the same, you wait so long to start and you get used to that then when it actually get close to start it's scary as in 2-3 months you will know either way. I only said to dh the other day how i had thought we would never get to this stage, that we were just meant to be the ones trying all the time. And i still expect some one to pinch me and I'll wake up and it will be a dream. Don't give up hun!!!!!

Lisa:

"The Convent" Is about for blokes who have inherited powers and they find there is a 5th member who is trying to destroy them to take control its a nice easy view. Enjoy bond.

Sam:

Good luck with getting the o'v. I went to my works do last week very weird being the sober one not me at all. I haven't touched a drop of alchol or a *** since i started this cycle so my body must be well healthy!!!

Rivka:

Hope you don't get any bad side affects from the d-reg i used to get bad head aches. when do they hope to defrost your frosties? good luck!!!

Cleo:

It's weird that this last scan was different from the other with some one new. Hope they still say go ahead with the lap just to put your mind at rest.

Cathie:

Glad you finished your big order it must be a weight off your mind now. I don't envy you having to do Xmas shopping next week it will be manic. What a pain that there is not some where you can take your dog thats like a home from home. I would be the same tho my baby means so much and wouldn't cope in kennels. Luckly we have a friend who house sits when we go away and loves the dog.

Sherrie:

How is it going with Zac, is he settling in to a nice routine. Have you got over the shock of becoming a mum a last. It must be so surreal having a little one so dependent on you. I am having trouble sleeping now do you have any tips? i have pillows all over the place and it just makes some where else ache.

Hi everyone else have a nice weekend.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning everyone

Hope your all well and looking forward to Christmas (or not!!). God there are so many of us now it is impossible to keep up with personals!

Welcome to the new members, this is a fab thread and we are all lovely if I may say so myself  

Me and Zac are doing good, he is slowly getting into a routine with a unsettled period between 9pm - 2am but after that he sleeps to about 3.30am then 6.30am so we are finally seeing a pattern developing which is great! DH did the 3.30am feed and I did the 6.30 then he let me sleep in til 10.00am   

I am starting to enjoy being a mum now those first few weeks are hard - Liz be prepared I wasn't and found it a big shock especially as your emotions are so all over the place but it does get better even if I didn't believe people when they said it!!! Zac is so cute can't wait for him to start smiling in a few weeks.

Good luck to all of you that are trying and cycling over Christmas. My midwife bought up the subject of contraception - I was like what! I haven't used anything for years and she said you'd be surprised how many women fall after fertility treatment, however as my problem is tubal I don;t think they are going to miraculously repair themselves so am not too worried about it to be honest but thought it was funny to even discuss it  

Will sort out some photo's over the weekend - have a good one all, speak soon. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi there!

Hope you're all having a nice weekend. We went to see friends today which was nice, and I think will just be relaxing tomorrow (and need to send last xmas cards!). D/regging going well with dh injecting me like last time. My tights are already black and blue (sorry tmi) and it's only been 3 days, but no special discomfort. The pain (which they now think may be bowls) still bothers me in the evenings, at evening at home I'm now using a wheat and lavander heat bag and it's a real relief (I'm having it on now).

Tidds - I'm glad Zachary and you are getting to a routine. Your story about the midwife made me start hoping: what if this cycle works (please please please!) and then after I have the baby or babies I could have more. Of course I'm   still not even pg but it's nice to dream on!

Liz - hope you're well now and no more dizzy spells.

Lisa - I need to d/reg for 2 weeks, like on a full cycle, and then to keep the buserelin on lower dose while I'm on hrt and crinoe and aspirin. Hope all this cocktail brings results this time!

Tricksy - your holiday is coming soon, how nice.

Cleo - sorry you had such a confusing appt. I'm sorry, I don't know much about cysts. Good luck on 4/1!

Sam - how is your shoulder? Xmas do - I have one next friday.

Take care everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ladies you are right there is so much support here and thank you for making me feel so welcome x

Just a quick question does Isis have a website, and also has anyone done acu locally

Thanks x

Hope you are all having good weekends,
Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

Maddy - Isis do have a website its www.isisfertility.com, hope this helps,  i did have acu on my 1st ivf and before i started ivf for about 6 months and i went to see a chinese man in Chelmsford but i wouldnt recommend him as i felt in the end that he was just after my money,  having said that i did enjoy going and found it really relaxing but i just felt like i was paying out all the time - Hope you have luck finding someone 

Rivka - Glad d/r is going well for you When is your next scan?   I swear by my wheat bag they are brilliant,  I injured my back last year and i wouldnt be without my wheatbag 

Tidds - Glad your getting into a routine with Zac and that things are starting to settle down.  

Liz - "The convent" sounds good,  Bond was really good - not like your usual bond film and as for Daniel Craig two words describes "Well Fit"  I'm hoping to see The holiday or Dejavu next week.

Better go now off for a walk 
See ya
Lisa xxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Hope you all had nice and relaxing weekends!

Liz - they hope to defrost the frosties on 19/1, and fingers crossed we hope to get them to blasto. Yes, I also had really bad headaches last time after a couple of weeks d/regging. So bracing myself ... But I'm now working without all the stress of my previous job, so hope it'll be better now.

Lisa - my baseline scan is on 2/1.

Maddy - I had accu locally but wouldn't recommend the person, as it just messed up my af and was hitting nerves and being quite uncomfortable. Good luck with finding a better one!

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

So many messages so I am bound to miss loads.

Cathie - Did I read that right that you are not going to be with dh at xmas?  I missed that one somehow.

Maddy - I do my acupuncture in Hertford which is close to where I live.  As for the adoption, I haven't got very far at all.  Went to my local country adoption team information meeting which was very informative and have got the forms to make a formal application.  BUT they don't like you to be in the middle of a house move when you apply (which we are) and in any case we want to look into international adoption a little further first.  At the moment we don't know what to do but are considering all options - just carry on as we are (and hope for a miracle), have tx again, or adopt.  Hoping the New Year will bring me a sign!

Sherrie - can't believe Zachary is already 25 days old!  Have always meant to ask - are you going back to work or are you going to be a SAHM?
Liz - What about you? When do you stop working?

Rivka - Looks like you dates work out quite nicely over the xmas period.  Just hope you feel OK?

Cleo - That's a bit worrying about the "is it a cyst" saga.  I would try and have a word with one of the nurses because it seems too much of a coincidence that you were previously told you had a cyst in that spot but this cycle you just happen to have released two eggs (and one in the same spot).  When I had my cyst (and it started to collapse) they mistook it for a follie and I had to remind them about the cyst.

Tricksy - I know how you feel about it seeming impossible their is ever going to be a new baby in our lives.  Just so hard to imagine after all this time trying and all the disappointment.  Hope you have a great hols.

Shoulders better now thanks to whoever asked.  Still getting pains in my wrists/hands but things slowly improving.  I think if I don't type for a week it will clear up.  Been getting acu done on it so hope that helped.

Finally finished my xmas cards today and did some pressie wrapping so feeling bit chrismassy.  Not long to go now.

Re periods changing after treatment.  I wonder if the dr'ing does that.  They do say they like us to dr partly to get that lining nice and thin and I just wonder if it gets rid of all the nasty bits.

Hi Lisa, hi Emma.

Re the meet up.  Can someone email me with suggestions of where to meet in Braintree or is Frankie and Benny's the only place we know?

Sam

PS  Maddy - Think the ISIS might do some sort of complementary therapy/acupuncture.  Think it is mentioned on the website.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. 

Sam - glad your shoulder has eased, hope the rest follows soon. Yes I am spending Xmas away from Dh. My mum has been really lonely this year and cos she lives in France it's difficult to get to see her v often. We'd both love to just stay at home together and recover from the last few months but my mum was so upset when I said we may not get out there that I decided that I'd go, though it's only for 2 days.

Maddy - I don't know any accupuncturists but I found a good place for reflexology, though it's in Halsted which isn't always convenient. I can pm the details if you're interested. As Sam says, the ISIS website mentions complementary therapies which I think have come in with the new cons as I don't remember them from my first cycle.

Rivka - hope the injections are still going ok and you're not feeling any side effects.

Tidds - glad Zachary is beginning to get into a routine. That's one thing I woud dread if tx ever works as I have to get a good sleep or I'm an evil witch.

Liz - how are you this week? No more fainting I hope. 

Lisa - Daniel Craig is a good bond then? Our work Xmas party is at Freeport tomorrow and I'm seriously tempted to skip part of it and go to see Bond instead. 

Tricksy - in case I don't get back on today, good luck for your appt at ISIS tomorrow. Hopefully they'll start tx quite soon for you, they're pretty quick once they've worked out your cycle.

Cleo - I agree with whoever said you should have a word with the nurse about the cyst as it does seem to much of a coincidence. 

I think I've lost track of the personals now so apologies to anyone I missed. Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x

PS Frankie and Bennies is probably ok. It's fairly anonymous which is what we're looking for. Though I went to one in Bury recently and had the odd experience of a teach yourself Italian tape going in the loos. Es mio passaporto is all I can remember so it wasn't much use!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Juat a quick hello before I go to Isis   I am totally bricking it!! I'll update you all later, hope your all ok and getting ready for Christmas

Bye for now

Tricksy xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricksy:

Hope the appointment went well am thinking of you and dh. Bet you are excited about your holiday now when do you go a couple of days isn't it.

Cathie:

It must be hard having your mum far away, but you and dh will have to have a belated Xmas when you get back eh!

Sam:

Have you found somewhere else to live yet? We have some one coming to look round are house tomorrow it would a fab Xmas prezzie if we got an offer before Xmas. But must spend to day making the house spot less.

Lisa:

How is this cycle going have you got to ov' yet? Did you see Dejavu yet? I think we might go this week if we have time.

Rivka:

I do hope you don't get to many side affects this cycle. I did my fet over the same period last year and i found taking the hrt a breeze and that the whole cycle was a lot more relaxed as i wasn't stressing about EC. 

Hi everyone else!!!

I watched "Child before my time" last night, it was first one i had got around to seeing i found the lady who had had 9 goes quite unemotional about it and that she had enough money to keep going till she got what she wanted. it might just be me but she made it seem quite routine. The other lady was lovely and DH even cried when they found out all there eggs were abnormal. hope they got there with donated eggs. 

I haven't fainted again which is good. I hope to work till 36 weeks then take 4 weeks holiday and start maternity leave on my due date, i have a meeting with boss on Friday to discuss what I'm entitled to with regards to holiday.

Frankie's and Bennie's sounds good to me!!!

take care all

Liz xx x x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Heard they've arrested a second man in connection with the murders.  Hope they have him!

Liz - No we haven't found anywhere to live yet and in fact since we had an offer made on the house over a month ago (and we accepted) we have heard nothing since.  So not feeling very optimistic about it all.

Didn't see that IVF programme last night as I was watching the other side "....Gemma" (anyone see that?).  Wish I had seen the IVF thingy though as sounded an interesting one.  As for the woman who had 9 IVFs and treated it all routinely, well I can relate to that.  I think by my 5th attempt I felt much that same way.  Part robot I think and all emotions hidden.  I didn't even get emotional when I saw my little embies because by that stage I had already had 8 die within me and many many more die in the lab.  So I didn't cry when I got my BFN (because it was what I expected) but I did fall into a deep depression.  And if I had the money I would probably be on my 9th attempt now too.  I think sometimes the unemotionalism (if that is a word) is all about self preservation.  It is very similar to like what I said earlier about me posting on here and acting as if everything is OK all the time when in fact I am absolutely terrified that I am not going to get the baby I so want.  I am scared and depressed about not having a baby because the future seems very bleak without one.  So I just hide my emotions and pretend all is OK because if I moan on about it like I do my stiff neck it makes me very vulnerable and I am not sure how we will get through.  Unfortunately the only cure for what I am going through at the moment is a baby and I am not sure I can ever have that.

Tricksy - Good luck for today.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello there,

Tricsky - All the best for today   !

Liz - Glad you're not fainting, take care of yourself. I'm not doing hrt yet, still d/regging, so I'm glad to hear that it's not that bad. The buserelin, like last time, is ok but makes me more tired than usual in the evenings, and yesterday I had a headache but not major.

Sam - I do feel for you hun   5 attempts is not a joke, and you're under so much stress physically and emotionally. I understand what you mean about keeping a strong facade to protect yourself, I sometimes do that, and sometimes to the contrary sit and cry. I haven't had so many tx, but had years of ttc and m/cs and it does sometime feel like it's been going on for ever. But we just need to read the stories on ff to see that ladies have babies after so many years. I hope with all my heart that it's your turn soon (and mine!). 

Didn't watch Dr Winstons last night, last time I watched it a couple of weeks ago I was so upset I decided I won't. What you describe looks interesting, though.

Hello to everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello 

Ticksy - hope your appt went well. 

I didn't watch the Winston program either but have it taped with the rest of hte series for when we have time to sit down and watch them. I watched the Gemma thing instead and can't wait for tonight's conclusion. I'm supposed to be out for the work Xmas dinner and bowling but I managed to put my back out this morning and it's all I can do to sit up in a chair right now. I'm just waiting for dh to pick me up and take me home so I can relax there without everyone laughing at me for being under the desk before the Xmas party. To add insult to injury, af has arrived a couple of days early and it's going to be a doozy as I've already got the jippy tum (not easy to deal with when you can't walk v far). feeling v sorry for myself but trying to look on the bright side that I'm going to get an evening at home with dh with no chocolate or anything else to do.

Hope you're all having a good day.

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys

How are we all?  This board is soooooooooooo busy if your off it for a couple of days its hard to catch up!

Rivka - How are you feeling?  Hope all going well - roll on baseline on the 2nd 

Cath - Daniel Craig was brilliant as Bond (i must admit when i heard he was going to do it i said "Oh no he can't be Bond) but he was really good!  Sorry you didnt get to your Xmas party and you poor thing putting your back out - i can totally sympatise with you on that count, last year i injured my back and am still suffering now, hope you feel better soon.

Tricksy - Good luck for your appointment - hope all goes well 

Liz - Didnt get to see Dejavu, i won't be able to go now till after Xmas if you go let me know if its worth a watch,  I'm on day 12 already counted it up this morning so will have to start the pee sticks tomorrow - hope this months cycle is longer!  Good luck with your house sale.  Glad your faintings stops hun!!!

Sam - Totally know where your coming from in your post Sam i think if we had a bottomless pit of money i would keep trying until i got what i wanted too and after 6 years of ttc and trying absolutely everything i feel that it will never happen for me,  all our hopes are going on our 3 frosties.  And it is so hard to look ahead because everyone elses lifes are moving on their families are growing and i'm standing still.  
I just cannot think about a future that does not involve a family but what can we do

Hello to everyone else and sorry if i've forgotton anyone - must go now
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick message tonight girls x

Sam and Lisa I am totally with you on last nights programme-when number 3 failed for me I didn't even react -, in fact I was in the British Museum with family (who knew nothing about it) just came out of the toilets with my Mum and was just like "Well lets be normal" it did take its toll on me in time though x

I'm with you on the life standing still it is hard if not impossible to move forward with this unfulfilled dream.

Why is IF so difficult.

 to everyone xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

6 days til christmas!!!! i cant quite believe it. Was hoping for some sort of miracle this month...what with it being the season and all   . but it looks like af will be here shortly.

Thanks for all the replies to my cyst problem, i'm seeing Dr Marfleet on the 4th jan and will definalty put my opinion forward.



Just read the posts about feeling emotionless when you get BFN and how it makes us feel. i can totally relate to this and am crying reading it! I actually said to dh tonight why can't  i be normal. I can't achieve what most women find so easy!! I feel such a failiure and feel like my life is on hold just waiting. i try not to think about it but it dominates my thoughts and i just pretend that everything is ok.  I so hope that 2007 is the year for all of us.

Have to agree with the people who think that Daniel Graig makes a good JB...he is sexy  


Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I am so pleased that I am not the only one who has been through that strange feeling of "emotionless" after a BFN.  Like Maddy said, people who don't know I am cycling don't pick up anything from me at all.  It does catch up on us later though.  At least I now know that I am not alone in reacting this way and and that you understand.

Compared to some of you I haven't been ttc that long (4 years). The problem is I feel as though I have tried everything and after having that ARGC doctor tell me I was unlikely to conceive, well it is now so hard to go on.  I do think that if he hadn't said that to me I would have more hope and continuing on this IF rollercoater would be easier.  I just have to keep telling myself that this was just one man's opinion (not the ISIS's).  I am getting much better now though at moving on with my life.  In the beginning I didn't dare book holidays or plan too far in advance.  Now though I book holidays whenever I want and any treatment will have to be planned around them rather than the other way round as it was in the past.  The way I see it now is that if a holiday had to be cancelled due to pregnancy would I really care!!

Off to watch the Gemma thing now.

Cathie - had to laugh at your post - poor you.  But well done on the weight loss, I see you are nearly half way now.

Liz - can't stand having viewers round.  We are just not tidy enough.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey you lot yack for England   

Sam - I can totally relate to what you are saying. I have now got to the no emotion stage and have been here for a little while. I really think that at this monent in time I am 'past' getting upset over bfn. Whether that continues when we start ivf I don't know. Its strange the way we all feel similar. I have had so many m/c and had the jubilation followed by the devastation that now I am not really ever expecting to get the bfp and to stay pregnant. I used to dream about feeling our baby move in me and the excitement of getting the nursery ready etc but now I am a bit non plus about it. Don't get me wrong I still want a baby more than anything but my dreams have gone. I think that if I stay a bit stood back from it then when or if the ivf does not work then surely it won't hurt so much. Does that make sense?? 

Cathie - I hope that your back gets better soon. You poor thing just before Christmas too.

Everyone else - sorry for the lack of personals it is mad on here   Hope that you are all ok and ready for Chrimbo

We are majorly excited, we are off on holiday on Thursday, goodness knows how I am going to catch up with 3 weeks worth of posts when I get back  

Isis went really well today. I saw Arianna and Fiona and they are both truly lovely. We had everything explained so well and we now know exactly where we are at. We are going to be starting treatment later than we expected as Arianna wants me to have a Hysteroscopy done before I start IVF just to check that my Uterus is ok and I have no scare tissue from the m/c's. I am very lucky that I can have one done privatly so I got straight on the phone when I got home and I have a consulation on 17th January to discuss when I can have it done. Fingers crossed I can have it done by mid Feb, have a cycle inbetween and then start March/April. We also discussed blastocyst embryos and if we have enough then I would like to go for this. The + rate is a lot higher with blasto's, its just a chance you take if they get their or not....if they don't make it outside then would they of made it inside? who knows...

Anyway enough of my ramblings. I must go and get a few bits and bobs done before I fall into bed, I am pooped.

Night night xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricksy:

Glad your appointment went well and you are clear about whats going to happen. Hope you have a fab holiday i'm dead jealous!!!

Sam:

I so know what you mean about viewings, we spent a couple of hours this morning cleaning and they were in and out in 5 mins. Don't think they will buy.

Lisa:

Day 12 already wow time is really flying by at the mo. You might have a surge over Xmas that would be nice and can only be a good sign eh!!

sorry for the lack of personals hope everyone else is getting ready for Xmas with out any problems.

Just a bit of info my brother works with the chap arrested on Sunday at Tesco Martlesham and he said he was a right wierdo, how freaky is that.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Are we all feeling Christmassy I was until i walked into Woolies and they've got bl**dy Mini eggs and Creme eggs on sale!!!   I was soooooooo organised i had bought all my pressies early Novemeber but have not wrapped yet so must get onto that today as i have a day off.

Tricksy - Have a great holiday matey!!  Glad appointment went well

Liz - I've started the ov tests now, nothing as yet.  How horrible your bruv knowing that bloke that they've got for questioning!!When is your due date?  My mate is 3 days late for hers at the moment and its driving her up the wall!!!

Sam - You are no means alone with how your feeling.  That Prof Winston prog the other night they had the ARGC clinic on there that was where one of the girls was going,  I've recorded it on DVD if you want to borrow it.  I am still having problems with the hurdle of moving on with my life now as it is always in the back of my mind when planning anything just cannot seem to let go.

Cleo - Totally agree with your post mate,  I've said that to DH so many times.

Maddy - Hi yes totally agree,  it does take its toll and does come out somehow normally when you least expect it,  Went to the docs the other day and cos i'm knew to the area have never been there before and he looked at my records and said i see you've had lots of fertility treatment and i just couldnt hold it together speaking to someone i've never met before about it choked my right up.

Well that is it from me folks, have got to get out shopping then wrapping up pressies.
love Lisa xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well its the start of my Christmas holidays today    2 weeks off!!! And i am going to try and enjoy it all.

Work has been a nightmare really. Did i mention that i had asked of i could cut back to 4 days a week? Well apparently i have to put it all in writing reasons and all for the head and the governors to consider. the trouble is 3 of the governors are parents and i don't trust that they could be discrete about the whole thing. So not really sure what to do. the last i thing i want is for my personal life to be the talk of the staff room and playground!!


tricksy - so Glad your trip ti Isis went well. i can' wait to get there. Have a great holiday!!

Lisa  - bloody easter eggs!!! What is the world coming to??  


Sam -  

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all in a christmassy mood!!!

Cleo xxx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just a little note to say Hi (as i've not been on for ages) and also to say hi to the new people and happy christmas to everyone.
Little update from me  - had hysteroscopy 2 weeks ago,  - found a polyp which was removed, the polyp was about the size "of a large pea" according to the consultant and was at the top of my uterus at the right hand side (right where my embies were put back in).  Am feeling hopeful that that was why the ivf didn't work last time, so maybe next time.....
Have to have 1 "normal" period before I can start the downreg drugs for frozen embryo transfer, so as that is due at christmas eve(typical!!) I should start them middle of january and hopefully if embryos (two) defrost ok we are hoping to get at least one good enough to put back in, which would be february. 
Lots of our friends have sent christmas cards with from...... and bump!!!! so got quite upset about it all as had our ivf been sucessful we would have been telling people about me being pregnant at christmas time too(as it would have been 3 months).  Ex SIL is also pregnant at the moment - and it was an "accident" so have to keep cheerful even though i'm jealous.
Ex hubby also currently taking us to court to have boys live with him (he's done it 2 times before and lost)but he still keeps on trying - partly because he knows it makes our lives difficult and he's a nasty piece of work, he won't win. Unfortunately it is his turn to have the boys for christmas this year so that isn't too nice for me.
Work is mega busy with everyone wanting beauty stuff done before christmas and  men buying gift vouchers, (one bloke spent 100 on vouchers) my hubby wouldn't think of it !! lovely as he is!
Well enough about me - i've read all the messages - heaps and heaps of them!! and can't keep up really so sorry i've not done any personal messages, just that I hope you are all well as can be.
Well got to go am going to have a glass of bubbly (left over from client VIP night) so take care.
Choccy x x x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just want to wish you all a very Happy Christmas xxx

  

Love Maddy xx


PS Cleo I see you're a teacher....me too!!!!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just come online today because I wanted to wish you all a very

          

*MERRY CHRISTMAS *

            

Choccy - Good to hear from you. I'm sorry things have been tough for you lately. Sounds encouraging that they found (and been able to remove) the polyp.

Cleo/Maddy - Hate to say it but I have noticed before that there seem to be a hell of a lot of teachers suffering fertility problems!!! Cleo - I can undersand your delimna but think you should put your health first.

Well we're all wrapped up here so now I'm just going to start enjoying myself. Tricksy must be off on her hols already - have a great time the rest of you.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

    

MERRY XMAS EVERYONE!!!!!

Choccy:

Nice to here from you and that the hys' went well with them being able to remove the poly and it being in a place that could of affected the embryos sticking. Not long till you start again how exciting, hope AF comes on time this time as you want it to. Sorry that your Xmas can't be with your boys guess you will have a belated day with them after that will be lovely.

Lisa:

Hope you get the surge soon hun. My due date is the 14/4/06 so still ages to go!! I bet your friend is dying to get it started.

Take care All

Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Choccy - Good to hear from you and that the op went well.  Sorry your having probs with ex.

Liz - Still no surge,  April is a nice time for a baby bet you can't wait.  Still no news from my friend - poor thing.



Wishing you all a very happy Christmas            

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Just wanted to add that I got my LH surge on the OPK this morning.  What timing what with Xmas festivities here - no chance of me eating and drinking healthily.  Still at least I can now have dreams of a Christmas miracle.

Merry Xmas.

Love Sam


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Just came online to say Merry Christmas to all of you!

     

Last few days have been a bit rough as the d/regging side effects are kicking in (headaches and sort of fluish feeling coming and going). 
Still we're already having a nice festive time - went to a party last night which was fun. 
Looking forward to a nice Christmas - just taking things easy and as they come. And you all know what my Christmas wish this year is )

Wishing all of you a great 2007, and that the coming year brings us all the fullfillment of our dreams.

Rivka xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Merry xmas to every1.

Choccy I know what u mean about ex's, I've just had to meet my ex, It's his turn to have them this xmas. We celebrated xmas yesterday. The boys love having 2, but I hate not having them. Don't get them back until New Years day. 

Anyway once again MERRY CHRISTMAS    

Love Jo xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone had a happy Christmas and enjoyed themselves.  I ate too much as usual!!! What did everyone get for Chrimbo?  I was spoilt again this year by DH he bought be a beautiful eternity ring which choked me up i love it!!! 
I also got my surge on Xmas Day morning so heres hoping for a little miracle 
DH gone back to work today but i'm not back till the 2nd - anyone else gone back to work? 

Rivka -  Hope the d/r side effects are easing for you - Those headaches are hideous arn't they.

love lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. Hope you all had a good Christmas.

I've been at my mums without dh. Went late Xmas eve and got back a few hours ago so it wasn't too bad though I did miss him. Mum is a moose and seems to revel in creating tensions but my sister and brother are finally getting on so we had a good laugh in spite of it all. I'm back at work already, it seemed pointless to go home from the airport when I could pop into the office (dh working as well today) and save a days leave for later. The dog is with me and my favourite colleagues are in so it should be a good day. 

As for presents, dh got me some nice walking boots (I'm always borrowing his wellies cos I don't have anything suitable of my own), a voucher for five lakes spa and lots of other nice bits and bobs. My favourite present though, and I have to admit to reverting to being a seven year old here, is a remote control K9 from Dr Who. He was my fave when I was little and my sister found one when she was out shopping last week. It was too big to carry on the plane so I can't play with it till Saturday but i'm VERY excited. What did you all get?

Rivka - sorry to hear you're getting the side effects. Hope you're able to relax a bit to help you get through it. 

I hope you all get your miracles soon as you all deserve it. 

Cathie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

hope you all had a fab christmas!!

Mine was a real family one which was lovely. They have all gone home now so i have had a relaxing day on the sofa. 

I am now convinced i did something really bad in a previous life though as af finally arrived in the early hours of xmas morning with period pains that lasted all day   what a christmas present!

Got thoroughly spoilt by everyone though, which i really enjoyed. It was lovely having everyone here and it got quite emotional at times  

Maddymoo - yes a techer in a primary school, what about you? Even with all the holiday its a very hard job!!

Still got a week of hols left and i intend to enjoy them!!

What's eveyone up to for new year??

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys Merry Chrstmas from Vietnam!!

Glad that you have all had a great Christmas, ours has been fantastic, certainly different from anything I have every done before. Fingers crossed this will be our last Christmas on our own and next Christmas we will have our little miracle that we are all so desperate for.

Gotta dash, we are going mountain walking this afternoon!!

Have a fantastic New Year and my thoughts and prayers are with you all down-regging and monitoring at the moment

Take Care

Tricksy


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. 

Tricksy - Vietnam sounds amazing. glad you're having a good time. 

Cleo - you poor thing. What is it about af that she likes to hit us at the worst times? Hope you're feeling better now. 

Rivka - how's the dr'ing going? 

Having a busy weekend but it's nice as it's completely non chocolate related. My in laws are here tonight, then sil and her family will come up for lunch tomorrow before leaving us, and my sis, to enjoy new years with our neighbours. And tonight I get to go to my aunts to see her and some other relatives from my dads side of the family. My aunt got an OBE in the honours list for services to medicine (she works for the dept of health and does loads of really good work for them on infectious diseases) so it should be a fab evening, I'm really proud of her. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Have a fab new years eve and let's hope for a fantastic 2007 full of everything we've dreamed of. 

Cathie x

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello!

Cathie - what lovely plans! hope you enjoy it all, and well done for your auntie.

Tricsky - Vietnam sounds amazing, and I love mountains too. Glad you're enjoying it all.

Cleo - poor you ... hope you're feeling better now and enjoying your holiday.

Lisa - good luck with that surge, excellent timing   

JoJo - hope you have a fab New Year's Eve with your children.

Sherrie, Sam - hello!

We - dh and me - had a nice and relaxing Christmas lunch together; today my sil arrives and we'll have new year's eve together which is when we'll do the pressies - so I'm looking forward to a great evening tomorrow! We haven't got family in this country so it's great when we get to see them.

D/regging is affecting me, but not every day which is good! Some days I'm absolutely fine and can almost forget about it, barring injections . But some days I get headaches. Yesterday I overdid it with last minute shopping for the weekend and the sales. Can't really get any clothes as I'm all bloated and feel unattractive, not to mention I can't try on anything properly as I'm not sure what size I am!, but got a nice scarf. So the evening was quite uncomfortable with the left ovary pains coming back - spent all evening and today with my trusted wheatbag. It's not an easy ride, as all of you unfortunately know. But if it works I don't mind at all - please let it be a miracle for the beginning of the new year for us!

Have a great New Year's Eve, and let 2007 be the year when all our dreams come true.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy new year everyone!!  Enjoy the evening whatever you are up to. 
  

Here's to a    2007 for all of us.

Tricksy - enjoy the rest of your amazing holiday!

Lisa - great timing on your surge. Bet you had a fun xmas   

Rivka Just wanted to send you  
and     hope you have fun with your sil. 

Happy new year and thank you all so much for your support, i'd be lost without it. 

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI ALL,

Hope you all had a fab Xmas and are looking forward to a good party tonite!!!!! You all need to have a drink for me!!! It's Dh birthday on newyears day so we all ways have a good do newyears eve. It will be weird this year not having a drink but in a good way I really still can't believe I'm having a baby I am fascinated with my tummy and love looking in the mirror at it, until i get stretch marks ha ha!! sorry if I'm out of place posting this but i try not to say to much about the pregnancy as i don't think it's fair for me 2. 

Rivka:

Not long till your baseline scan now and then you get to take the happy drug as i my mum liked to call it i found it far better than the d-regging drugs. At least you can have a few drinks and know your not growing eggs and can't hurt anything.

Sam and Lisa:

Hope you had a romantic Xmas if you know what i mean!!!! We want a double eu-naturelle celebration in the newyear.

Happy Newyear to everyone and heres to a very fertile 2007!!!!!!!!!!

take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Chicks

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!  

Hope everyone had a good new year's eve and not too many hangovers today.  We had a quiet one just went round my mums for a get together.
I am now on the cyclogest "bum bullets" ohhhhhhhh lovely!!!  Hope that they do what they're supposed to 

Liz - Happy Birthday to DH - My mate that was pg finally had her baby on Xmas Eve after 53 hours labour - OUCH!!!!

Cleo - Sorry about AF turning up - Heres to the new year and better luck for us all on here!!

Rivka - Sorry for your tough time with d/r its not pleasant is it especially with your ovary pain,  hope that its not too bad for you and all the very best for this cycle -  Is your scan on the 2nd?

Cath - Congratulation to your Auntie!  You must be so proud.  Glad your having some time of from the chocolate and having some fun!  Has DH gone to footie today?

Tricksy - Vietnam sounds fab!  Hope your having a great time!  

Well a happy 2007 to you all and may all our wishes and dreams come true this year.  Thanks everyone for your friendship and support 

Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year!

Thanks everyone for your support, you're such fab girls - here's to 2007, when I wish all your dreams come true, you deserve it!

Liz - it's ok with me your talking about your pg coz you've been through it and I'm so glad you made it. I'm also not drinking this Xmas - New Year (I know I'm not growing eggs this time, but want to be in tip-top condition for our lovely embies to come home to).

Lisa - good luck with the cyclogest, hope it will go easy

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy New Year. Did you all have a good new years eve? We went to our neighbours for dinner and it was v nice as we could take the dog (it was her boyfriends house we were at so we would have been told off for leaving her behind). New years resolutions are currently the standing one of lose more weight, but also I'm having a silly one to drink more (alcohol) as being abstinent for years has got me no where so I may as well start to enjoy life a bit more again. What are your resolutions?

Liz - I can totally understand you wanting to look at your bump the whole time. I'd be exactly the same. It's ok with me for you to talk about being pg, you're one of us and just because you're pg now doesn't mean you don't know what we're going through or that we want to stop hearing how you are.

Lisa -   with the cyclogest. There are some things I'm not missing about tx and that's up there near the top of the list. Dh did go to the match yesterday. I was at Portman Rd briefly as I dropped the chocs off on the way to work in Felixstowe, and Alex Bruce came in whilst I was waiting (I thought it might be a good omen at the time, and was proved right) so almost felt like I was there even though I wasn't. What's the next match you'll be able to get to? I'm thinking about going to the Colchester game but we've a market on that day so I'll probably have to go there instead. 

Rivka - I think you're right with trying to get yourself in top shape for the et. That way you're doing everything possible to get that all important bfp. When do you have the et?

Hello everyone else. Hope you're all ok and 2007 is starting out as a good year. 

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Hope you you all had a nice New Year's Eve.

We went to my baseline scan this morning, and were gutted to see that the buserelin is not really doing the job  . In the scan the womb lining was nice and thin as needed, but my ovaries were, as Foina said, as if I was ready for e/c!! 
I did a blood test for oestradiol and it's a bit too high (140 is the upper limit she said, as I have 15. So I'm put on the full dose of buserelin for another week, not starting the HRT yet. My next scan and blood tests are on Monday, and we'll see if my body behaves itself and we can go ahead. 
Fiona said not to worry as it's quite common that things don't go to plan, and that hopefully we can go ahead with the fet, only a week or two later (original e/t date is 22/1). I hope she's right. But abviously I'm worried, and also annoyed that last time (when I did my 1st vf) everything was textbook perfect but then bfn, and now it seems to go worse. I know many of you had to go for many more tx so I shouldn't complain, but I also know you'll undestand how I feel.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, just a quickie from me to say 'Happy New Year' to you all  

Havent been on here for ages and its taken ages to try and catch up on all the posts, so i wont even attempt to add anything to them all!

Hope we are still up for meet in Braintree on 28th??

Speak soon

lots of love 
Emma xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES.[/fly]

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days but I've been really busy. Christmas was great - spent the actual day at my sisters then Boxing Day at the inlaws. Then a few days after we had a friend's leaving party (going to live in Ireland) followed by an excellent new year's party at a friend's house. So all in all have had an excellent break (too much alcohol though) but am pleased to say that for once ttc has been far from my mind.

Over the holiday period we have been busy house hunting as our buyer finally made contact so we know he is serious now. Going to look at one house in particular tomorrow that we are very serious about so keep your fingers crossed for me that all will be OK. Feeling quite excited (though nervous) about the move.

I'm glad to hear that you've all had a good holiday too (and particularly pleased to hear from Tricksy all the way from Vietnam).

I'll be back again tomorrow to make contact again as I must get off this computer and go and deal with more urgent matters for now. So I am sorry but only a couple of personals for now.

Emma - Good to hear from you. Yes the meet is still on for the 28th but we have yet to book a venue.

Rivka - I am sorry you didn't get the go ahead from your baseline scan. Obviously this does happen quite a lot and that is why that baseline scan is so important. But even so it must be a real pain for you and it may well mean that you are in the middle of that important time on the day of our meet up which will be a shame. But of course your treatment is more important.

I think I'm about 9dpo (or thereabouts) now so any day now I will convince myself I am pregnant for a few hours or so. Not got to that stage yet though!!! Lisa, glad to hear you managed to get a Christmas O in too.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

hope you are all keeping well!! Can't believe we are in 2007! But must admit I'm glad to see the back of 2006  

Well we have started the new year with a new positive attitude and healthier life style......we have managed to get to tonight without really moaning about it once . some bits I'm finding OK, we have stopped drinking alcohol, are trying to drink lots of water, eating lots of fruit and veg and we are avoiding any prepackaged stuff. 

We don't eat meat, although i eat fish, so i have been trying to come up with lots of recipes that include pulses, whole grains etc which is turning out to be a bit of a nightmare and sending me   Went shopping and bought loads of organic stuff, veg and lentils, it took me bloody ages!!   Reading the label on everything that i picked up.

Tonight it all got too much. I spent over an hour preparing a meal and when it got to the table we both looked at it and gave each other a weak smile and begun to tuck in. I don't usually mind lots of veg, DH hates them with a vengeance, but even i was struggling to force it down  . DH was really good and ate most of his saying, 'its really not that bad'. I couldn't face eating it and burst into tears    

I just can't help feeling that why should i have to do this, there are people who lead awful lifestyles smoking, drugs, drink, fast food and they manage to get pregnant! 

Also I'm back at work tomorrow so the stress will begin again!

Any advice on healthy diets which are a bit more exciting would be greatly appreciated   . Also what supplements (if any) are you taking I don't know if we can keep this up for much longer!!

Sorry to rant girls but ..........well you know how it is. hope you are all OK, sorry no personals. 

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Me again   ,

just got back from seeing Dr Marfleet this morning. She gave me a date for my laperoscopy!!!     Unfortunatly it falls on valentines day but i don't mind as just want it done. Actually feel like i'm getting somewhere now.  

Cleo  xxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Back into the swing of work now - Feels like i've never been away!!!
Still on those great bum bullets but there having that horrible effect again (you know what i mean girls)  

Sam - Good luck with the househunting.  Were cycle buddies this month matey i'm about 10dpo so we are same,  i've had some gripy pains though so feel like the old bag is on her way but if i can get to 14 dpo i know the cyclogest are still working - fingers crossed.

Cleo - Glad you've got your appointment through even though it is vlentines day thats not that long to wait is it.  Gan't give any advice on the eating thing as i am the worse eater going,  i hate anything good for me - I dont eat any veg apart from brocolli but do eat some fruit.  The only thing i have started doing is having seeds on my cereal, aspirin and flaxseed oil and i dont drink or smoke anymore but i dont think that the drinking has made any difference  Hope work isnt too bad its always a nightmare the first week back.


Rivka - Sorry about your bad news for the scan,  I'm sure things will work themselves out,  on my last ivf it was touch and go the last week and then miracuously my body did what it was supoosed to the week before so sending you lots of positive thoughts   I can totally understand how you feel though as it is soooooooo disappointing when they tell you something isnt going according to plan.

Cath - Totally with you with the lack of alchohol thing - I used to drink loads!!!  for the last few years i've knocked it on the head and it hasnt done me any good at all!!!!  Maybe i should start again?  Next match i'm going to is February - when are you going next?


Hi to everyone else

On a sadder note did anyone see the romanian orphanages on the news - i balled my eyes out watching it, it is sooooooooooooo sad!!!!  There are hundreds of babies a week being dumped there - Whats everyone's views or does anyone have info on adopting from overseas?


Better dash
Lisa x


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

hey everyone happy new year!

so sorry have not been on but christmas has been very busy and if not that been so knackered - babies are hard work   

we are all fine looking forward to meeting you all on the 28th i need to post a pic when i can dig a decent one out.

sam/lisa - fingers crossed for you both this cycle   

liz - glad all going well once you get to 30 weeks it starts to go quick are you having a 4d scan

Choccy/Tricksy/Cleo/Emma - hi to you all

Sorry if I have forgotton anyone there are so many of us on here now can't keep up  

Here's to 2007 and lots of BFP's!!!

Sherrie xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey to you all,

Lisa - sorry you have these side effects ... Peppermint tea maybe?

Cleo - glad you have a date for lapro. Healthy eating - what sort of food you like? It's usually possible to make 'healthy' version of almost everything. Like you can stir fry any vegs with chinese spices, or cook lentils with curry sauce, and then it doesn't take ages and is nice. Or do you like other types of food? 

Sam - glad you had a good break!

Hello to everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Well good news and bad news from me.  Firstly, did an HPT yesterday and got BFN.  I know it is still early but my tests are ultra sensitive so will accept that result.  Cycle by cycle my hopes are draining away.  But on the good news front I do believe the acupuncture may be doing me some good.  Most cycles by now I have ever so many 2WW symptoms - cramping, nausea, tiredness which often cruelly fooled me into thinking I was pregnant.  But I have had none of this so hopefully this is a good sign that the acu is doing me some good.

I also have other pieces of good and bad news.  The good news is that we have made an offer on a house which has been accepted.  The house is a wreck but a fair bit cheaper than the one we are selling so we will have the cash to do it up exactly how we want.  I think this is something for me to really get excited about and take my mind off ttc.  It's going to be hard work though and I don't know where we will live when the worst of the work is being done (no-one has offered us a bed as yet so we could be homeless!!!).  The bad news though is that our heating has gone again and this time we have been told we need a totally new boiler.  And our cooker has broken.  Are we unlucky or not!!!!  Who wants that expenditure when you are planning on moving house soon.

Lisa - Good luck to you this cycle.  Out of interest, once you get your surge what day do you call 1dpo.  I am never sure but usually say 2 days from surge is 1dpo.  Do you agree with this?  Just like to know when to expect AF.  Re adopting from overseas - I have been looking into this a little bit lately.  In many ways I agree with all the furore surrounding Madonna and her adoption and agree that it may be best for children to be brought up in their natural origins and buying a baby just seems all wrong.  BUT unfortunately despite my feeling like this I want a baby so much I would overlook this and I am definitely considering it.  I have been told by a friend who has almost completed the adoption process that it would take about 2 years and cost around £10,000.

Sherrie - Well how your life has changed in one year.  Last new year I guess you weren't even pregnant and now you are a mother for this one.  Amazing really.

Cleo - When I read the initial part of your post I wondered how you were being so strong with the healthy eating but then I read on and see that it is not so easy.  My advice is not to try too hard.  No point stopping yourself enjoying your food, you will only make yourself miserable and more stressed.  But having said that I KNOW that I am going to have to do something about my diet.  I am eating too much rubbish.  Same with alchohol - no point in giving it up totally if you enjoy it.  Just go go made.  If you enjoy things but give them up totally I honestly believe this could actually be more detrimental to our health as this is focussing too much on ttc.  That's my philosophy anyway.  Glad you got your op date through.  I once had an op on Friday the 13th.  Was a bit worried about that one.

Rivka - Is your scan today?

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Sam - you do have a mixed bag today!! Congratulations on the house, hope you'll be very happy there. I think doing it up as you like is great. Sorry about this cycle hun  , but if the accu is working it means you have better chances with every month that passes  .
My scan is on Monday. The d/regging side effects are driving me up the wall, especially the tiredness and the mood swings plus being worried about the tx, so I hope that it's all rightnow on Monday. Luckily we're going out tonight and tomorrow, so this should distract me.

Have a lovely weekend everyone!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - you poor thing. It sounds like you're suffering badly from the side effects. Mood swings are the worst thing, which dh will definitely agree with. Hope going out does distract you from things over the weekend. 

Sam - wow. You have a lot on your place. Sorry about the bfn, even if you talk yourself out of it, it still hurts. Glad the acu is helping though. 

Good news on the new house, and with everything else breaking down it sounds like a move is a good thing! It sounds v exciting being able to do up a house so you have it all exactly as you want it. The people we bought off had done that to ours and although I love it, and it was nice moving straight in, there are still things I would have done differently if I'd had a choice about it. 

Tidds - good to hear from you. Is Zachary in a routine that fits around you more yet or is that still a work in progress? 

Hello to everyone I've missed. Hope you're all ok. 

Had a sad day today. I went to visit my great aunt in Buckinghamshire. She's not been well for a long time but is now at a stage where she's slowly drifting off. Although I don't get to see her as often as I'd like she's an absolute star, and is the last of my grandparents generation left on either side of the family. Unless things improve I probably won't see her again and although I was fine when I was there, I got to catch up with my aunt (her daughter) and uncle as well, it's hit me since I got home. At some point I should call my mum to fill her in but I can't face it right now as she's been in a funny mood since Xmas and I know I'll just get upset talking to her. The other night she went off telling me all about a woman in her office who is pg, in way more detail than I would tell anyone in normal circs but certainly not to someone dealing with IF. Hopefully I'll be in a better frame of mind tomorrow. 

On a more positive note, this time next week I'll be in Tenerife catching up with some sleep and relaxing. We're going for just under a week and although I normall hate beach holidays I'm so tired at the moment it's just what we need. Busy stocking up on books to take with me. Have 6 so far and I think it should be enough   I'll pop into that place we were thinking of for the meet before I go and let you know what it's like. I'm at Stansted tomorrow so popping into Braintree won't be a prob.

Take care all

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

This is a late one from me today!  

Cath - Really sorry about your Great Aunt    Tenerife will be great just what the doctor ordered for you.

Sam - Great news about your house but sorry about all the expense for the heating,  I have just had to fork out 600 quid on mine but your new house sounds great it will be lovely starting from scratch.  Sorry about your BFN - think i'm heading that way too not done a test but feeling a bit gripey.  I count the day after the ov test as day 1 (Is this right?)  Totally hear what your saying about the adoption overseas and i too feel the same way but my desperation is outweighing the morals of it all.

Rivka - Good luck for Monday   I'll try the peppermint - Thanks.  Have a nice time this weekend and hope the sideeffects ease for you.

Tidds - Good to hear you and Zac are doing well - Hope your getting some sleep, a friend of mine had her baby on Xmas Eve (after 52 hours labour)  and she said nothing prepares you for the sleep deprevation.


Well i have had a bad start to the new year - Yesterday got a call from DH's colleague saying he was in an ambulance on his way to A & E - He got out of his lorry and his ankle went,  he has dislocated and fractured the bone and his foot was facing out the wrong way  .  Because he was working in Dartford at the time thats where they have taken him so i was up there last night and tonight and they still won't tell us when he can come out or if he'll need surgery on it (they might need to pin it)  so i feel totally shattered and a nervous wreck at the moment and it feels really lonely in the house on my own,  and all i kept thinking of is what if something worse had happened to him and i'll be all alone i havent even got children,  I know i should think positive but its just another kick in the teeth.  He could be off work for 16 weeks too,  he looked in so much pain bless him.  So i will be doing that trip to Dartford again tomorrow and i hope they let him come home soon.  Just cannot sleep as my mind is whirring.

Right better stop now i think i'll probably send myself to sleep with this mammoth post!!!
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning all

Sam - sorry to hear BFN keep up with the Acu I am convinced it works, I had quite irregular cycles and that sorted me out along with reflexology. Love the sound of the house I would love to do something like that - have you any pics to e-mail? If not bring some along to the meet.

Lisa - god sorry to hear about your dh I remeber how I was when my dh had his accident it makes you think how grateful you should be to have each other doesn't it as we get so focused on ttc but without them their could not be a baby so they are very precious too! yes the sleep dep is a killer I am not very good without sleep so have found motherhood very challenging but daren;t moan as I feel very lucky as you all know.

Cathie - a holiday sounds just what the doctor ordered hope you have a good rest and chill out!

Everyone else - hiya hope your all well.

Oh by the way - I agree that you all need to emjoy yourselves and as long as you eat healthily, drink and exercise in moderation that is all you need to do - don't kill yourselves or make yourselves unhappy by eating this so called miracle diet god you need something to cheer you up when your trying or havuing treatment, I know it is easy for me to say this now but I have been there and I remember doing the same but it didn;t last!!

Sherrie xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Greeting ladies,

thank you all for the advice on healhy eating. We are coping much better now!! We have found more things that we both like and we are doing the cooking together which is really nice   . The only thing we said is that it would be nice to cook and share a bottle of wine! I want to give it a few more weeks b4 i have a glass though.


Lisa -    how are you doing hun? it sounds awful. It made my eyes water when i read about you dh's foot.  . I hate being in the house alone too, its lonely when you are used to having someone there to go home to. I hope he comes home very soon and that he makes a speedy recovery. 

Rivka - Good luck for monday hun, i hope everything goes smoothly. 

Sam - what a lot you have going on in your life!! The house sounds amazing. we bought a house which was very run down nearly 2 years ago and have been doing it up ever since. It needed everything doing, we added a new downstairs loo, built a porch and an ensuite, fitted a new kitchen and bathroom. Well when i say we i mean DH did it all   but it all looks lovely and he has learnt so much. Sorry to hear about your BFN, no matter how many times i prepare myself for it, it always hurts. 


Cathie - Sorry to hear about your aunt   . It sounds like a holiday is just what you need. relax and enjoy. What sort of books do you like reading?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok. Looking forward to the meet up.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello there,

Lisa - poor you, I really feel for you and your dh! Hope the pain eases soon for him and that he gets home. I also hate being on my own and especially if you're worried for him. Take care hun  

Cathie - sorry to hear about your aunt. Oh and your mum's story must have been so unwelcome. I know even people close to us say the wrong thing sometime, my mum and dad used to say for years that surely if I just relax and don't think about ttc it'll all happen, never mind the m/cs they still said this. But I know it's because they didn't want to admit to themselves there's a problem, it must hurt so much when your child has a problem and you can't help them really, so it's sometimes easier just to pretend it's not there.

Cleo - glad the healthy eating is more successful now, hope you find lots of food you like and is good for you. You'll probably discover new things which is fun because it's an adventure.

Sherrie - the sleep deprivation must be a killer, I'm a witch with less than 7 hours sleep. You seem to be coping so well!

Going out yesterday and on Friday was really good, we saw friends with grown-up children on Friday so it was really just like all adults, and yesterday we saw friends with a teenager and a 4 years old who's so sweet and I played with her, painted together etc., strangely it didn't make me envious but just feeling that it's more real how it would feel to have your own. Today though woke up in a foul mood and still trying to get over it (poor dh!). Reading your posts is such a help because I know you care and you know how it's like. OK, will go to do some housework (dh already done half of it so not so bad) and will try to a go for a walk as it always makes me feel better. I dread tomorrow because of the scan and blood results. I'm so worried about this tx as in what if it doesn't work? Sorry about the constant moaning from me ...

Enjoy the rest of the weekend (I'll definitely try to do my best!),

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - how is your dh getting on? And are you ok? I may enjoy having the place to myself but if Matt goes away for a night I feel really lonely. Hope they can transfer him somewhere closer if he's going to have to be in hospital for a while. 

Rivka - good luck for tomorrow. I'm sure you'll be fine but sending lots of    to you anyway. I had to chuckle at you being a witch with less than 7 hours sleep. I'm exactly the same, much to DH's dispair.

Cleo - glad you're enjoying cooking with dh so healthy eating is manageable now. I find that healthy eating only works if I still have things I like, just maybe cook them slightly differently or eat less of them. My old Rosemary Conley leader always said that if I had a really strong craving for a bit of chocolate or something else naughty, to have a little bit and then move on as denying yourself just makes you want it even more and by the time you do give in you'll have eaten half the fridge to take your mind off it as well as the choc.

Hello everyone else. 

Having a nice day pottering around the house. The dog has had a walk and I'm hoping to get out again later. Dh did the worst of the housework yesterday so I'm just finishing off a few bits and getting my kitchen back in order. It's quite nice now that there isn't mess everywhere which is what we had before Xmas. 

Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

Cath - I'm ok thanks just feels really empty and lonely in the house,  Its weird him not being here (half the time hes nodding of to sleep on the sofa in the evening but hes still here - if you know what i mean)  

Rivka - Best of luck for tomorrow   I know how you are feeling when you are having treatment - its scary because we have so much pinning on every treatment - I'llbe thinking of you tomorrow hun.

Cleo - Glad the healthy eating is getting a bit easier,  I'm not doing very good at all, especially being on my own in the evening i'm just sitting there stuffing myself 

Been up to see DH every day and they are going to review him tomorrow so hopefully i will find a bit more out tomorrow and i hope they will let him home or if not transfer him to Broomfield,  He says that the pain isn't as bad now but i just hate saying goodbye and coming home to an empty house - I just hope that he doesnt have to have an op.  Thanks for all your kind posts.

My test day is Tuesday so i'm keeping my fingers crossed that i will have some good news for DH to cheer him up.  I must sort out a photo too so send you all for the meet up.

Looking forward to meeting you all
Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Well I have a little confession to make - I don't do any exercise at all and haven't for at least 18 months.  Is this really terrible?  Am I the only one?  I'm probably about half a stone overweight (but can dress to cover it if you see what I mean).  Unfortunately I am really lazy and my favourite pastimes are reading, going on holidays and watching TV.  And I really love bread and crisps so eat far too much of them and not enough fruit and veg.  So it is obvious what my new years's resolution should be.  But unfortunately I just can't motivate myself.

Cathie - Lucky you with a holiday to look forward to.  I'm sitting here shivering at the moment (still no heating) so am very envious of the thought of you sitting on the beach.  Sorry to hear about your Great Aunt and also that you find it hard talking to your mother.  My family are all the same in that they don't seem to have clicked on to the fact that it my be difficult for me (and dh) to hear all the glorious details of someone else's pregnacy / birth.  And thanks for sorting out the meeting up - not long now before we all get to meet.

Lisa - Hope you are OK and that dh's foot is mending.  Good luck with the testing tomorrow.  AF found me yesterday so at least I am now at the beginning of a new cycle (pyschologically better).  Re the dpo thing.  I assume the day after I get the LH surge is the day I will ovulate (though I know this is not strictly true).  This day (day of ov) is day O so the day after this I call 1dpo.  This is how the clinic does it.  So I think you are one day ahead of me (counting wise) - not that it makes a lot of difference.

Rivka - Good luck with scan.

Liz, Sherrie, Cleo, Tricksy, Angel - hello.

As I type we are having the survey done on our house.  I never realised it would be so thorough - he is testing every window, tap, socket, light switch.  All a bit scarey really.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Glad everyone had a nice newyears eve, mine was eventfull as a friend had a fit due to an illness and had to inject her with steroids and then go in the ambulance with her got home about 4.30am not good when you don't sleep very well any more. She was fine afterwards and came out the next day. There was a point when i wished i was drunk too so i didn't know what was going on.

Lisa:

Sorry to here about your DH how horrible for him and to be so far away from home for you. hope he gets transfered soon or gets to come home where you can give him the best care. Good luck with the test tomorrow!!!!!!!

Rivka:

Hope the scan goes well today hun and you can move on to the next stage fingers crossed!!!

Sam:

Sorry to here you got a bfn has the witch arrived yet? The house sounds fab we would like to do a house up so you can put your own mark on it. Hope your sale goes well.

Cathie:

A holiday sounds like just what the doctor ordered for you hun. Hope the weather is lovely for you and you can fully recharge your batteries.

Cleo:

Me and DH go through the healthy eating thing all the time by having smoothies for fruit intake and loads of veg and then the weekend comes and then it goes to pot!!!! DH has the weight problem needs to loose 3 stone really but he has just given up smoking so we are not pushing the dieting. One thing at a time eh!!!

Tricksy:

Bet your Xmas was the best ever!!!! The time is dragging at the moment, am not sleeping well and have just had a throat infection which put me down. Hope to start leave on the 12th march so 9 weeks left and counting!!!!! Is your body feeling more like your own again now. Has the weight started to come off?

Hi everyone else!!!

take care 

Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Things are not going so well ... At the scan yesterday Julie said that what looked like follies last week is actually huge cysts, so this shows the d/regging is not working properly and we probably need to abandon this cycle. Then in the afternoon they had a meeting and Dr D'Angelo said that actually if the oestrodial levels are going down we could still continue, maybe just d/reg longer, so I should continue with d/regging and do a blood test tomorrow. It was really annoying I couldn't do it any sooner, now I've had such an up and down couple of days not knowing whether I'm coming or going. Blood test tomorrow morning, so hopefully by tomorrow afternoon I'll know what's happening. I know it's better to abandon this cycle if it's not a good one, because after all we need results, but it's so frustrating to think about putting it off, when I was already dreaming about positive results with this one. On the other hand I must admit I felt some relief when I thought we abandon this cycle because so fed up with the d/regging side effects, almost a month now. I feel guilty because it's as if I don't want to do the tx, but sometimes it's all a bit too much.

Lisa - hope your dh feels better now. How did your test go?

Sam - I haven't done any exercise as such for ages, too. DH and me like walking, so when I'm feeling well I do this quite a lot, especially on weekends. But now with tx I can't walk that much without getting tired or sore. I eat lots of vegs, but can't give up chocolate and baking! How do others do?

Liz - poor you, that's quite a shock on new year's! Glad your friend is ok now.

Bye for now,

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rivka,

I'm so sorry you got bad news yet again.  So what is happening now - are you still downregging?

A similar thing happened to me on one of my cycles.  I got a cyst (which is actually a very common side effect from the downregging drugs) and I had to stay on the dr drugs for about 6 weeks and wait for it to disappear.  It was very frustrating but I did eventually get to proceed with the cycle.  They won't let you stim with the cysts because it can affect your egg production but hopefully they will gradually go with the help of the drugs.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rivka - I'm so sorry that you did not get good news   You poor thing its the most frustrating thing when you are waiting for a 'yes' go ahead or a 'no' as you must  be fretting the whole time its really not fair is it   I totally understand when you say its all a bit too much as tx is so stressful and becuase it all costs so much too there is that side to it too.  Will be thinking of you for your blood test tomorrow 

Sam - I too do not do any exercise anymore but that is due to a back injury which i had about 2 years ago,  which is bad as i was a fitness freak i used to do 4 aerobic classes a week before that but now i feel like a lump of lard!!!!

Liz - What a terrible thing to happen to you - Are you ok?  and your mate?


Well i have good news and bad news............... good news DH came home last night, bad news i got a negative result i am now on day 35 no sign of AF but it was a definate negative   Feel really shi**y as i wanted to give DH some good news to cheer him up, and for the first time in ages i just had that feeling that it had worked this time. He is still in pain but they have put a temporary plaster on him becuase it is still too swollen he's got to go back on Monday but at least at the moment they do not feel the need to operate on him.

Take care
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening ladies. Just thought I'd pop in quickly before I start packing. We're off in the morning and I've got nothing ready. 

Rivka - hope you had better news today. It must be so frustrating to have been taking the medication for so long only to have to face postponing the transfer at the final hurdle. 

Lisa - sorry your cycle is playing you up, though good news that you have dh back where you can look after him. 

Liz - how are you hun? That was a traumatic nye. 

Sam - any luck with the heating yet?

 everyone else.

Are we still on for the meet? Still circled on my calendar. Just need to finalise times etc. I'll try to find an internet cafe near the hotel as I can't imagine not coming on here for a whole 6 days. 

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi All,

we really need some good new on this thread!!! But sorry, i haven't got any.  we are still trying to do the healthy bit but it is sooooo hard. The week days aren't too bad but last weekend was a nightmare. We'd usually go out for dinner but we had to find things to do that didn't involve food or drink, our favourite things    Not sure how much longer i can do the no drinking bit, but will feel a failure if i have one this weekend as i would have only lasted 12 days.....   Not long is it??

Rivka -  so sorry to hear your news, i hope things went better today. You really are going through it at the moment.  

Lisa - sorry about your BFN. It was all i thought about over xmas giving my DH some good news, i had the whole thing planned in my head. It would have been the best xmas pressie ever....

Sam - i left the gym in october and have promised myself that i will get back in to some sort of exercise but i hate going on my own. The friend i was doing Yoga with is now pregnat so she doesn't want to go. 

hello to everyone else, looking forward to the meet up  

Cleo xxx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi ladies, i just wanted to ask you all a bit of advice, I go back to my consultant on 14th Feb (St John's in Chelmsford) and the last appointment he said if I'm not pregnant by the next one then he will refer me to IVF, which I must admit scares the life out of me.  I am currently waiting for the Witch to arrive, I'm guessing it will get here tomorrow as I'm having cramping pains etc.  What I woundered was time scales really, how long did it take you to get your referal appointments with ISIS and how long after that did you actually start IVF, I had visions of waiting years.

I'm all geared up to have my blood tests that I need done for the IVF, so that my consultant can have them all ready for my appoiintment on 14th Feb.

Thank you all in advance for your feedback.

Clare


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I have recovered from Newsyears eve and my friend is feeling better. We brought a buggy in the sales which was nice to finally start buying stuff it's one of thous three wheel jobs, so we can go off road with the dog. I used to do quite alot of exercise but tx made me so bloated i gave up as my tum was never going to be flat.

Lisa:

I'm so sorry you got a bfn hun hope the witch doesn't keep you waiting to long. Glad DH got let home it must of been awful all that traveling on your own.

Cathie:

Hope you have a fab break you deserve it!!

Sam:

Have you started to buy things for your new house yet?

Rivka:

Sorry to here the scan didn't go well hope the blood test shows you can continue this time. When i was egg sharing on my last cycle they had me d-reg for 6 weeks so it shows it don't lesson your chances of success. Hope the cyst hurry up and go away.

Cleo:

Hope the healthy eating isn't getting you to down, I'm sure a little of what you like wont hurt!!!

Clare12110:

welcome to are thread we are a friendly bunch. I have know experience of nhs referral Ivf but i think once you get to Isis it doesn't take long to get started straight away, but I'm sure one of the other girls has been through it who will help.

Hi everyone else how are you all doing?

Liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Just found this on another thread so wanted to copy it here as it is nice to read something very positive about your clinic:

*League table of fertility clinics * 

Fertility is tightly regulated in the UK 
A league table showing the performance of fertility clinics in the UK has been published by the regulator. 
The Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA) published the list following a request under the Freedom of Information (FOI) Act.

The clinics are rated on several criteria, including risk management, safety and staff competence.

An HFEA report published in December recorded 140 incidents or near-misses in the year to March 2006.

Of these, 91 were deemed to have serious consequences for the patient, embryo or safety of staff.

When you are looking at the performance of a clinic, it's not so much the problems you find that matter, it's how quickly the clinic addresses the problems

John Paul Maytum
HFEA

Full list of clinic results

That report gave clinics a "compliance score" for each category, with the ideal score being 0.

The newly published details reveal that six clinics scored lower than -15.

Bottom of the list was London's Reproductive Genetics Institute, which no longer has an HFEA licence. It scored -34.

The other clinics were:

The Assisted Reproduction and Gynaecology Centre, London: -29
The London Women's Clinic: -22
The Winterbourne Hospital, Dorset: -19
Brentwood Fertility: -17
The Reproductive Medicine Unit at University College Hospital London: -16
According to the December report, the six clinics demonstrated "the systemic problems caused by poor leadership and control".

Other issues surrounded protocols, procedures in the laboratory, staff competence, qualifications and training.

According to the FOI list, just five of the 78 clinics listed scored 0.

They were:

The Care Fertility Centre, Nottingham
The ISIS Fertility Centre, Colchester
St Mary's Hospital, Manchester
The Christie Hospital NHS Trust, Manchester
The Willow Suite at the Thames Valley Nuffield Hospital.
The score was calculated by assessing whether the issues raised involved breaches of the law (scored -3), breach of the code of practice (scored -2) or whether they were other forms of poor practice (scored -1).

The HFEA said in December it was not its intention to "name and shame" the clinics.

John Paul Maytum, a HFEA spokesman, said the figures simply provided a snapshot of services at the time they were compiled.

He said: "When you are looking at the performance of a clinic, it's not so much the problems you find that matter, it's how quickly the clinic addresses the problems and improves their performance and practice.

"A lot of these clinics had already addressed the problems by the time the inspection report was looked at by the licence committee."

Dr Allan Pacey, a senior lecturer in andrology at the University of Sheffield and secretary of the British Fertility Society, said the creation of a national system for logging problems had been very useful, as it gave everybody the chance to learn from other's errors.

He was concerned that revealing data on individual clinics might dissuade some from being open about their mistakes.

"It is in the interests of patients that everybody is honest and open and reports their near misses," he said.

/links


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Just a quickie tonight:

Clare - Hello.  I can't answer your question as I have always been a private patient.

Lisa - I'm so sorry about the bfn.

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Has anyone looked at the ISIS website lately?  

"Isis appoints new medical director
On 1st August 2006 Miss Aban Kadva was appointed as Medical Director and Lead Clinician at Isis Fertility Centre."

Anyone met her?

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Greetings everyone,

it is so cold!!! What is going on with the weather    its so windy, all my rubbish blew all over the garden and we've lost 2 fence panels  

Well that is reassuring to know Sam   . I am really worried about going there but at least I'll be in safe hands. Have you got you're heating going??

Clare - i was referred for ivf last June and I'm on the waiting list. they said all the places for this year 2006/ 07 were fully booked. They work on financial years i think. Apparently I'm no 11 on the list i should get a letter through in march for an appointment around may time. But this is all pie in the sky at the moment and i won't believe any of it till it actually happens.

Liz - I'm going to take your advice   . we have decided that for 5 or 6 days a week we will be very good but for 1 or 2 days we are going to have a little of what we like   .

Take care all 

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

No heating yet - so yes it is VERY cold.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello there!

I'm in a good mood now as things are going better. My blood results yesterday were: oestrodial less than 75 - the maximum for d/regging is 140, and last week I had 156. So Dr D'Angelo said I can go on with the tx!! Apparently, the cysts don't produce oestrodial anymore, so we can just carry on and wait for them to disappear or explode (ooch!). Still d/regging, but tomorrow already should start prygnova and only half dose buserelin (that is, go to the next stage). I'm so relieved!

Lisa - so sorry about your bnf ... It will be good to have dh at home and not have to travel every day too.

Liz - thanks, that's so encouraging. Lovely that you got a buggy!

Sam - thanks for the ISIS article. No heating yet?! Poor you. Give them a good shout tomorrow, they can't mess you about like that ...

Cathie - enjoy your break, well deserved!

Clare - welcome to our thread! I was referred by the consultant in March and had the first appointment at ISIS in June, so probably not too bad. I hope you don't need ivf and fall pg naturally. If you do need tx, we'll all be here to support you, ff is great like that.

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello girls

Clare - Welcome to our group!!!  I was referred to Isis in 2005 for my 1st ivf i think i was referred in the spring and and had my ivf  in the August so it didn't take long at all.  They are a great clinic all the staff are very friendly and they are very forward thinking,  I have been ttc for 6 years and all my problems that i have, have been diagnosed in the last 2 years at Isis so i would definately recommend them.  Who are you seeing at St Johns?  I used to be under them about 4 years ago.  I noticed you are from Braintree - I work there.

Rivka - Brilliant news that the tx is still on - you must be soooooooo relived!  How does the Prygnova come - tablet or injection?    Sending you loads of positives   What happens next?

Sam - Never heard of that doctor   Hope you get your heating soon mate Thanks for the info on the clinics.

Liz - Glad your all recovered now from New years Eve,  It must be nice being able to buy baby stuff now - Have you had a 4D scan?  Do you know what sex you are having?

Cleo - What a pain with your fence panels!!!  Its weird this weather isnt it!!

Well girls i am run off my feet what with working and waiting on DH hand and foot!!!  I am so glad he's home though but it is hard work.  he's back to Dartford Hospital monday to see if he can get it replastered - Hope its oks!
Well AF hit with avengence on Wednesday 

Take care
love lisa xxxxx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone and to all the new people on here!
(every time I look there are more!!)
Well just thought i'd pop in and say hello as have just started buserelin d/r for a medicated frozen embryo transfer.  Should hopefully have embryos put in 15th Feb and test day is the 1st of March.  I feel much more optimistic now than I did before - expecially as they found that polyp after the last ivf - i'm hoping that is what caused it not to work.
On the downside i'm feeling really sicky about 5 mins after injecting the buserelin, and it lasts until about 3 o clock, then wears off a bit.  Did anyone else feel sick while d/r? I didn't feel like this last time.  Also had a bit of a "tropical moment" (colleague at work is going through menopause and calls it this!).  Felt hot and clammy then alright again - I didn't really get that too much last time - maybe it's a good sign..... or not??

Sorry i've not done any personals - loads seems to be happening in everyones lives at the moment - mine has just been pretty run of the mill really.  Work was manic up to christmas but is now really quiet except for people wanting treatments and paying with gift vouchers!!! (hate gift vouchers as you get the money before then when you do the work it feels like you arent getting paid).
Read Rivkas post - you are a bit further along than me with the d/r etc, hope it all goes well for you.  I have my first scan 29th of January.

Well better go, happy new year to you all 
take care
choccy x x x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Choccy - Good luck for your FET and your d/r. I didnt feel sick on Burselin but did have terrible headaches and mood swings

Just wanted to say girls there is a Panaroma programme on Monday about IVF which might be worth a look, I think it was advertised for BBC1 at 8pm.

Not having a very good weekend,  Have felt really really low and depressed all weekend and cannot seem to shake it off   I dont know whether its cos of DH injury or whether that has just tipped the balance.  Just keep feeling that things will never change for me and i'll always have this gaping whole in my life which only a child can fill,  All i want is a little family of my own and to feel normal,  but i just feel so different to everyone else.  Does anyone else feel like this? Keep bursting into tears over nothing and that everyone else is having a really good family life and i feel really bitter to people i dont even know, I just walked past a couple in the park pushing a pram and it set me off again!!!
I'm sorry for this post but just cannot seem to shake the gloom of today

Hope your all ok
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Lisa firstly a great big   you are not alone! We all know exactly how you feel. I go for days when i feel ok and try to be positive and then i hit rock bottom again. I feel like a maniac   one day i'm fine and the next anything can set me off   . 

I have said so many times to DH that this is not how my life was supposed to be. We fill our lives with things that really we don't want to be doing and i feel like life is just passing us by as we wait for what we really want. 

i get so annoyed with everything to do with ttc, take this stupid diet thing that me and DH are doing. All these women that take drugs, have alcohol problems, lead awful lives and it seems as if they can't stop breeding.

I often think about the fact that if i had fallen pregnant when we first started i would have a 2yr old by now and probably be pg again. My life could have been so different.

I haven't got any great words of wisdom Lisa, all i can tell you is you're not alone and that i'm always here if you want to chat.

Hope everyone else is ok. Can't believe its bloody sunday night again!   work again tomorrow. Still going to the cinema this week to see In the pursuit of haappiness, anyone seen it?

Take care you lovely ladies

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - you poor thing. Know exactly how you feel right now. Am in that frame of mind myself. Af has been messing with my head all week and now that she's reared her head the hotel suddenly seems to be full of kids and pregnant women. Although part of me wants to give up the rest of me can't as like you I feel a child is the only thing that will fill the hole in my life. 

Cleo - totally get what you say about us all trying to eat healthily etc when drug addicts etc get pregnant at the drop of a hat. Hopefully our day will come soon. 

Hello everyone else. Having a nice time in Tenerife, though the weather has been a bit ropey. Yesterday we fought against high winds that blew sun loungers all over the place and half the pool in our direction. Today was lovely and sunny, though the witch came along to spoil it.  Only a few minutes left on my money so best sign off. 

Hope you're all feeling more upbeat soon. 

Cathie x


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Lisa, I am under Mr Spencer at St John's, I have been under him since Jan 2005. I think he was fairly new when I first went there so you might not know the name.

God I wish I worked in Braintree that would be such bliss for me, I currently travel to Harlow every day to work.

Clare


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Lisa - big hug to you  , I know so much how you feel. Sometime you just get on with your life and sometimes it becomes just too difficult to cope with the doubts and the worries. I know so much what you mean about wanting to feel 'normal', I have this feeling too so often; I'm soon 38 and I'm afraid that even if I have children I'll be an 'old mum', which I never wanted to be. Having said that, a good friend of mine had hers at 40 (after years of tx) and she now feels it's the most natural thing. So there's hope for us all!
You also had such a hard time recently with your hubby's accident and the bfn. Can't say anything to help hun, just hope our ime will come soon and then it'll make it all right. Take care and try to do something nice this evening to make you feel better.

Cleo - what you wrote brought tears to my eyes ... it's so hard not to imagine 'what if'. If the children I lost at every m/c would have been alive, I would have 3 (!), at ages 8, 5 and 3. I don't know what I did wrong and why it was not meant to be, it sometimes does hurt so. Better try not to think about it and go back to work now ...

Cathie - so glad you're enjoying Tenerife, hope the weather gets better. Have fun with your hubby - and here's to hoping next time you're there with a kid too!

Hello everyone else. Hope you're all feeling more upbeat and hopefull. It's great that we have each other for support  

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh dear, reading all your posts has brought tears to my eyes.  Understand and can relate to all that you have said.  I am 39 now so there's the part of me that is worrying about the older mother thing (if I did have kids now and my children were older parents too then I may not live long enough to have grandchildren) but the bigger part of me says it is stupid to be worrying about that.  In my case I really do have to accept the fact that it probably isn't going to happen for me now.  So having Plan B is important (adoption maybe).  Everything has been put back now because of the house move though.  Lisa hope you feel better soon.

Watched the programme on the ARGC last night.  It was worrying but I don't think any of the ARGC patients will be that worried because I think they know all that was brought up.

Cath - hope your hols is good (I like that subtle mention of sun loungers and hotel!!)

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Watched the Panorama program last night, And thought it was bad that he was fiddling the success rates with the other clinic as that is the main thing we go by when looking for a clinic. I do feel that the HFEA would not be investigating with out good reason. It will be interesting to see what comes of the investigations. If he is there for his patients why does he charge way of the odds for treatment!!!! I guess if he had given me my bfp i would feel different.

Well thats my moan on that ha ha, how is everyone else? Rivka when is your next scan and are you getting on alright with the hrt i found it had far less side effects than d-reg.
Cathie glad you are having a nice holiday am so jealous!!!
take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Feeling a bit better - I think Sunday i just hit rock bottom and i do sometimes feel worse about 5 days into my period,  once AF comes i feel fed up but its a few days after that i start feeling really low - Maybe its my hormones 
Anyway i just want to say that i dont know what i would do without you girls for support you are all so great and i know that what every i say on here you guys will be feeling the same or have felt the same so thanks a million! 

Sam - Woz the ARGC where you went a little while ago?  I didnt think that the treatment plans they were offering were any different than if you went to any other clinic (apart from the killer cells treatment)  I think if any 27 year old who had been trying a year went to any clinic they would go through the same plans?

Rivka - I too worry about the older mum thing i am going to be 38 this year and keep thinking that time is running out and if i decide to give up and go for adoption i know that the age difference is 40 so that would decrease my chances of adopting a toddler.
Hows the d/r and hrt going?  and whats the next stage now?

Cleo -Its sooooooo reasurring that i am not alone,  I get really annoyed with everyting to do with ttc, the diet etc.,  i gave up smoking, drinking everything and it feels like it got me nowhere!  Like you i often think about what could have been,  If i hadnt had my miscarriage i would have a two year old running around now and its so sad 
And your right it seems like the people that abuse their bodies with drugs and that get pg at the drop of the hat its not fair is it!!! 
I'm off to see "Miss Potter" later at the cinema,  I really want to see "In pursuit of Happiness" it looks really good,  let me know if its worth a look. 

Cath - Sorry the old witch has come on your holiday - Wot bad timing that always happens to me on a holiday!  Hope the weather is getting better for you and the kids round the pool are getting you down too much and you can make the most of the sun.

Clare - Sorry never heard of your doc, i was under Dr Partingdon when i was there he was a bit mad!! Whats your plan now and you waiting to be transferred?  Poor you having to travel to Harlow every day that must be a bit of a trek! 
I'm only temping in Braintree but its quite nice,  It only takes me 20 mins to get there everyday so its good.

Liz - Hi - Hows things going with you?


Well better dash - DH is shouting for help - I'm getting a bit sick of this nurse maid thing now 

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi again,

Just wanted to clarify Liz that yes it was the ARGC that I went to a few months back.  The ARGC's standard IVF package isn't more expensive than anywhere else (in fact similar to the ISIS) and you are scanned daily sometimes twice daily.  Where the costs add up at the ARGC though is that they like you to go for blood tests every day (sometime twice daily) and you have to pay for these extra.  These blood tests cost about £70 a time.  They also advise most of their patients to have a hysteroscopy before treatment (£1000).  Then there's the immune stuff.  All the initial tests cost £800 and if something comes up positive they the treatments and extra blood testing for this runs into thousands of pounds.  This is why a treatment cycle at the ARGC costs so much more.  But if you didn't have the immune stuff, didn't have the hyst then the IVF would be about the same as here only paying for the extra blood tests.

Interestingly most of the ARGC patients are fully supportive of Mr T which should tell us something.  I also agree with what Lisa said about the 27 year old.

Lisa/Rivka - the age thing and adoption is also my worry.

Sam


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

I keep meaning to pop on here but get sidetracked v easily!!!  I usually post on iui friends.

I've been at ISIS for a couple of years now - they're fab!  (Had bad experiences at 2 NHS hospitals).  We're based in Rushmere St Andrew, on the east side of Ipswich.

We had our last failed icsi in October & will be having our cons on 23rd Jan to discuss using our one and only frostie! Then it's donor eggs abroad for us.

I was really interested in hearing about the problems with ARGC, particulalry as ISIS have such excellent results with older ladies.  ARGC would never have treated me as my FSH has been too high.

Good luck to all of you!
Love Jess xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Sam:

If i was a patient at argc i would probably be more supportive but  a side from the BBC show which is probably edited to suit them in the full interview Mr T still doesn't answer the questions very well. The fact is the HFEA don't investigate these things for the fun of it so they must have good reason to and I think the patients are nieve to think its just to get as Mr T Like a lot are saying on there thread. If the blood tests he does through treatment were so necessary why doesn't every clinic do it? If it's not just a way to make more money. Could you have the basic ivf cycle there that costs the same as Isis or do you have to have the extras? If the latter then it's not the same is it just gives the impression it is. I guess Sam we will have to differ on this one as i feel the HFEA and the judge that issued the warrent would not of done this with out good reason.

Hi jessp
Good luck with your follow up appiontment?

Liz


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Liz - I wasn't disagreeing with you at all.  I'm not actually sure how I feel about the ARGC and Mr T at the moment but in any case decided months ago that I wasn't going to go there for treatment.  All I was trying to point out was the facts as I discovered them when I contemplated having treatment there.  What I have seen though from the ARGC thread is that ladies there are getting failures elsewhere and then going to the ARGC and managing to get good enough embies to do a blast transfer.  And I do think it is a major benefit for patients that the clinic is open (and do EC) at weekend.  When I did my IVF at the ISIS I was given the impression that it would either be on a Monday or Wednesday. It is the immune treatment bit which concerns me more than anything - particularly the fact that the undercover reporter was diagnosed with antibodies that she needed treatment for - same as me!

I didn't like the ARGC though because at every visit you saw a different doctor/nurse/office staff so you could never build up a relationship with anyone and there was little chance of anyone remembering you.  Also nothing was ever private.  So you always felt like a number.  Still if you look at the ARGC threads then the pregnancy rates are good and like Mr T says himself - all the women that come to him want is a baby and they don't really care about anything else.

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry - should have said hi to Jess.  Welcome to the thread.

sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone I'm back!!   I have been trying to catch up with the thread over the last couple of days and by the time I have caught up its time to go and I don't get a chance to post  

Sorry some of you are having a tough time at the moment, I can totally understand where you are coming from, on holiday there were pregnant people everywhere. It baby boom time over there at the moment, this time of year is quiet for them as the crops are not ready to harvest so everyone you see is just about ready to drop, even more poignant when you read further down  

This is very selfishly going to be quite a self indulgant post so I will apologise now   

Firstly our holiday was amazing, we had a fantastic time and we were not ready to come home at all, there is still so much that we wanted to see and do, we needed another 3 weeks at least. During our 2nd week I said to hubby that my period had not turned up and it was a bit of a result holding off. After 5 or so days I thought that I had better work my dates out properly as I was taking anti malarials and maybe I needed to do a test just to be sure. I did not think that I had a hope in hell as both of my tubes are blocked and I've been told that there is no way that I can fall naturally. When we got to a town DH went off with his phrase book to find a chemist and see if he could get some tests for me. He succeeded, bless him, and I tested and got a very feint +, I was not very excited as I told DH that as I was now a whole week late and it should be a strong + by now. I tested again that afternoon and it was - but the next morning I got another feint +. However, the following day I started to bleed and boy did I bleed, I was so heavy (sorry if tmi) and I was pretty sure that I was having a m/c   I have spoken to my doctor and Isis since I have been home and although they can not be 100% sure they are pretty sure that I have had another m/c  

I have been to Isis today to see Aban regarding my hysteroscopy they want me to have before we start on our ivf. I am going to have it under general aneasthetic. I am sure though that some of you have had them done under a local Fingers crossed I will be able to have it done either Monday week or Monday 3 weeks as she does them every other week. I will just had to wait and see when the appt comes through. We will then start ivf 2 periods after that, so it is looking like April time for us.

Sorry to of gone on all about me, I will do personals next time I log in

Looking forward to meeting you all soon

Take Care

Nikola


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Nikola - I'm soooooooooo sorry!   sending you a big hug    its an awful experience for you, you get all your hopes up and then things start happening and all your hopes come crashing down all those emotions you go through   I know when i had my mc  i knew things were not right but you still keep hoping that its going to be alright. 
I'm glad you had an amazing holiday.


Jess - Welcome to our little group.  I will also be using my frosties hopefully the early part of this year to have FET ( i have 3 frosties) 
Good luck with your appointment on the 23rd


love Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nikola,

I'm so sorry.  When I was reading your message I was hoping to be soon posting a congratulations post (miracle or not) but sadly not.  I know you said that you were wary from the beginning but I bet you are still hurting now.  I think there is something about going on holiday that makes the impossible nearly possible (if you get what you mean).  I've heard of so many others who come home from holiday with a late period.  In fact it happened to a friend of mine but she miscarried too.  Why is it that for those of us that suffer with IF, when we do get pregnant we miscarry.  It is so unfair.

As for the hysts, well I have had several - both with local and general anaesthetic.  Personally I would rather go general anyday but that is probably because I am a coward.  Are they going to try and clear your tubes?  Didn't you have a hyst when you had the lap?

And don't worry about the lack of personals.  I think we agreed recently that they are not necessary.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nikola - I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c.    I don't really know what else to say except we're here for you if you need to chat.

I had my hyst under local, but would happily have had a general as I'm a mess. It wasn't bad in the end, the hycosy was far worse in terms of discomfort.

 to the new ladies on the thread. I can't believe how many of us there are now. 

We got back from holiday late last night, and although I enjoyed the sunshine I was ready to get back to the real world (I ran out of books on Tues). Lisa - my af is like yours. Always hits on the most inconvenient times and is a certainty if we're going anywhere nice. TOday is the proper start of my diet and fitness regime - since new years I've had the upcoming holiday in my head so not really got into it - and I started well by getting up early to take hte dog out for a brisk walk. 

I'm bracing myself to watch the panorama programme tonight as we taped it, and I feared it would be a hatchet job as the BBC has got into the habit of late of trying to make out the subject of their investigation has done something wrong no matter what evidence is put before them. We bought the Sun yesterday and there were loads of comments about the programme, all in favour of Mr T and ARGC. Jane Moore (she's been on grumpy old women) did a particularly good piece as she'd interviewed Mr T as research for a script and was v balanced. My impression from the paper was that the point of view of those struggling with IF is finally being put across strongly enough to counter the biggots out there. 

I'm supposed to be working so I'll sign off for now. Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Nikola - so so sorry about your m/c   big hug to you  . I dmire how positive you are, thinking about the next stage, that's the way to go and I know how hard it is, every m/c I had was such heart ache. It's so unfair you had to go through this experience ... 
I'm glad you had such a wonderful holiday, and now you'll have all these memories to keep you going.
I had my hysto under local, I would have it under general as I'm a coward (having said that I would be afaid of the general too  ).

Cathie - glad you had a relaxing holiday and that now you feel happy to be back.

Scan tomorrow - hope no hicups this time.

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Nikola:
So sorry to here of your m/c i know words wont ease the pain, but take care of yourself. Hope you get a date for the hysto soon. I'm so pleased the holiday was everything you hoped it would be.

Rivka:
Good luck with your scan tomorrow am sure all will be normal.

liz xx xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ladies, so sorry for not been around for a while. Not sure whether im ready to be on here as we are not down to start treatment yet, i have to call ISIS when ive lost weight which im doing slowly    I just feel that i cant keep up with all thats going on as half the time i dont understand all the lingo so to speak. I also feel a bit of a fraud really cos like i say we've not started treatment. So dont want to take up anyones time if im not in that place yet. So because of this i may not come to the meet although it would have been lovely to meet those who could come.

If its ok i would like to still pop on here sometimes as the support you have given already has been tremendous.

Sorry no personals, just dont know what to say,  

Take care
Emma xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - you're one of us even if you're not cycling at the moment. Good luck with the weight loss. As for jargon, use this link and it will give you a run down of what everything means http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120 
It can take a while to get used to it but you do eventually.

Rivka -  for tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be fine.

Anyone else get stuck with this awful weather? I was in Felixstowe today and it took 3 hours to get home as I had to come via Ipswich town centre and even though I left within half an hour of the Orwell bridge closing, everyone else must have had the same idea. Hope you're all safe and well. Sam - any luck with your heating?

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks so much for all of your   and kind words. To be honest I have tried not let it get to me too much, I've been here too many times and I refuse to crumble this time. I have got to look forward and keep thinking positively. There was a reason for this m/c, as with all of the others, I don't understand this one yet, but, I am sure I will in time.

I did have some good news today, I spoke to the hospital and I am going in for my hysteroscopy on Monday 29th, just over a week away, the day after our meet! I too am glad that I am having it done under general, I was not looking forward to having it done whilst I was awake, I'm a bit chicken too!!  I am pleased that it is so quick, it means that we can start our ivf at the end of March, beginning of April hopefully. 

How did everyone cope in the winds? Our house is fine, my poor horses didn't like it though. 3 of the 4 shelters in the fields went over, luckily the farmer came today and uprighted them so they have their houses back again  

Emma - I have not started my actual treatment yet either so you are more than welcome here and to the meet. If you don't understand some of our jargon just ask, we have all done it at some stage on this thread!! 

Looking forward to meeting you all next Sunday, have a good weekend

Love 

Tricksy xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Cathie - poor you what a journey home! 

Emma - just want to echo Cathie, you're one of us still and it doesn't matter if you do treatments - having to wait for them is not easier! I wish I knew about this forum in all the years I was struggling with things and dh and me felt so lonely, the support here is great.

Hello to everyone else!

My scan was normal and things going to schedule, which is a relief. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone!

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Emma - All of us on here are at different stages some of us have had all our IVFS and are now just ttc naturally you dont have to be having treatment to be on this board i hope that you continue posting as i know now that this board would have been a godsend when i started out,  if you get stuck with the lingo give us a shout.

Rivka - So glad all ok with scan, whats the next stage?

Cath - sorry about the awful journey it was terrible wasnt it!  Glad you had a great holiday matey.

We lost 3 fence panels which wasnt too bad considering what was on the news people dieing and that.
DH is going stircrazy!!!  He's got a new cast on now and has been transferred to Broomfield but hes soooooooooooo bored watching daytime tv and i'm run off my feet.

Well better go
Take care all and have a good weekend
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Had a busy weekend getting back into the kitchen to start building up stocks for Valentines day and although tiring it was nice to get back into the swing of it all. Then had some bad news last night as my great aunt died. We've been expecting it for a while but it's still sad as she was a star and is a legend in our family for her ballistic sprouts (so solid they flew through the air when you put your fork in) and driving like a mad woman on a mobility buggy around a French Hypermarket.

Lisa - glad dh has been transferred to Broomfield so he's not got to trek back to Dartford.

Rivka - how are you feeling? I can't remember if you have to go into ISIS today or not. 

Hello everyone else. 

Cathie x


----------



## BernieBill (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi All

I hope you don't mind me jumping in on your thread...........let me explain my story....

I am currently registered at the ARGC, but after a couple of failed attempts there and what with all of the bad press that they have been getting lately, not to mention the flack that i am getting from my DH and parents about going there, i have decided that maybe I would start to look at other clinics for my next go, which I hope to be in March...........

Anyway, I just wondering if you lovely ladies could please give me some info on what it's like there for IVF? Do you have to go every day for blood tests etc?? What are the staff like there?? Do you see the same person everytime you go?? Anything else apart from that that you can tell me would be very much appreciated.

Many Thanks

BB xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi there!

Cathie - So sorry about your great aunt  , it's always sad even if you know it's coming, hope you take comfort in the lovely memories you have of her. Run up to Valentine's Day will surely be busy for you! Hope you get nice flowers on the day to compensate   I now need to go for scan on Friday, and then next week it's e/t! I'm beginning to get excited now ...

Lisa - glad DH is transferred locally. We lost 2 fence panels, but when DH started putting them up on Saturday morning the whole section fell! So he's put up the whole section, and hopefully it'll be more solid now.

Bernie - welcome to our thread! Sorry you had a hard time lately ... I have a very good impression of ISIS (although no bfp yet), the staff are all really nice and it's a small team so you get to see usually the same two nurses and they know you personally which is great. I'm under Dr D'Angelo, whom I also like. Usually I think you go for weekly scans and then if they need to check something they also give you a blood test, but not every day. One thing is that I heard ARGC does procedures every day, but ISIS told me they only do 3 times a week. But then they told me that they could do for example e/t on another day, but not weekends. Please everyone correct me if I got the wrong end of the stick, I don't want to confuse Bernie! Anyway, good luck to you, whereever you go to, and keep in touch.

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi BB. I agree with what Rivka says (sorry if I repeat anything she's already said) You'll probably find ISIS very quiet after ARGC as it's quite a small clinic but it's v friendly and I've been happy with my treatment there (result aside). The level of testing is nowhere near as extensive as I've heard ARGC are. I've never had any blood tests done but they do regular scans during stimming and are always available for the silliest of questions. The nurses in particular are lovely. The clinic itself is in a business park just off the A12 which feels a bit odd when you're going in but it's fairly new and feels comfortable (apart from teh lack of aircon in high summer).

I went in for consults before the tx, and a meeting with the nurse to discuss how the drugs are taken. Then a baseline scan, and about a week later scans Mon/Weds/Fri through to ec. It's not open during the weekends so they target most ec towards a Weds (though are flexible if you're not ready - I had ec on a Friday the first time) but they've an emergency number and are great about answering "silly" questions if you're worried about something. Because it's so small there are only a few people that you see. There were three nurses I saw for scans, and sometimes my cons Dr D'Angelo, but they all know who you are and what your tx is etc.  The website has loads of info on www.isisfertility.com and has all the staff listed. I just had a quick look to and they do open evenings now if you wanted to have a look. Hope that helps.

Cathie x

PS Hi Rivka - only a week to go now.


----------



## BernieBill (Dec 23, 2004)

Dear Cathie/Rivka

Many Thanks for your replies. I do know about the website but I always find it more informative to get a bit of "insider knowledge"..............am still in a bit of a quandry what to do. I do like the ARGC, but being an Essex girl i am finding the daily monitoring, plus the lectures I am getting from my family a bit too much to bear at the moment. 

Sorry to waffle to you, but i do feel that sometimes you are really the only ones who listen..........

Just one more question for you lovely ladies then. You say that they only do procedures on Monday to Friday, but what actually happens if you are ready for EC/ET at the weekend? how does it work if say your embies are only 3 days old on the Friday, and therefore to get Blasts you need to go there on a Sunday?? Do they compromise your treatment to fit in with their schedules??

Sorry to be such whinge, but am having one of those days today.........

Thanks as always for your kind help,

BB xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Only 7 weeks left of work now for me can't wait!!!! I have started to buy little bits of clothes but don't want to go to mad as i don't know the sex. 

Cathie:

Glad you had a nice holiday, bet valentines is a busy time for you so the holiday was well timed.

Lisa:

Did you go to see "Miss Potter" I went last week and thought it was a very nice easy film. Going to see "In Pursuit of Happiness" When i get a chance. Glad DH is at a local hospital now not so far to travel.

Rivka:

Glad all is well with your cycle now. When do they defrost your embies?

Berniebill:

Welcome to are little thread. I found Isis very good through all my cycles and as you can see i have had success. They may be a small clinic but the staff are very experienced in there fields. Which is why there success rates are so good. When I had my fet, et was done on a saturday as they were grown to blasties, On this last cycle that resulted in a bfp I had ec on a wed and et on Monday of expanding blasties. 

Hi everyone else

take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

don't know about you lot but i am sooooooo cold   !!! Even with the log fire and heating on. Sam please tell me you have your heating working, i do hope so in this weather!!

Well i have had to change my laperoscopy appointment as i am expecting the   to make appearance that day. Dr Whitlow (does anyone know him at the general??) Said that they are doing a lap and dye so i can't be having my period. The day is now 28th Feb so at least i get a valentines day now   !!

Liz - 7 weeks, I am so jealous!!! Not long now!! I bet you get loads of pressies when the baby is born too so even if you don't buy much it won't matter. Get plenty of sleep, you're going to need it. I saw in the pursuit of happiness, it was a really good film but very heavy going!! Not seen Miss Potter yet though.

Rivka - sending you loads of     !!! Not long now hun.

Cathie - sorry about your aunt hun, sounds like you have very happy memories of her.  

Lisa - we lost so many fence panels i've lost count!! Our garden in 350 ft long and they were all very old and on our side!!   . Glad DH is on the mend, day time tv is a killer   drives you round the bend.

Bernie - welcome to the thread. Sorry i can't be of any help at all as i'm not actually at ISIS yet, but i've heard nothing but good stories.

Take care you lovely ladies and i'll see you all very soon  

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Haven't been around these last few days so a lot to catch up with.

Cathie - Sorry to hear about your great aunt.  I think you mentioned her a way back.  And I see from your ticker that the weight loss is going well - well done.

BB - I have sent you a PM as I also went to the ARGC last year.

Liz - 7 weeks of working left.  What a great feeling.

Rivka - Sorry I am loosing track.  How is it going for you now.  You must be stimming yes?

Emma - I've also PM'd you in case you are not checking here.

Hi to everyone else.

Yes the heating is working now - don't think we would cope if not.  Had the heating working for about one day when the gales came and ended up with a 10 hour power cut so lost the heating again.  Couldn't believe it after only being warm for 24 hours.  Lost a couple of fence panels and trees down everywhere around here, one right in front of my house.

Well that's it for me.  Just wanted to come on quickly and say hello.  Everything is progessing well on the new house front but it is keeping me very busy.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Cleo - Hi!  Glad you've got your date through for lap & dye thats not long to go now I always find you feel better when things are happening its the waiting around that is the pain in the butt,  Your garden is 350ft long   Hope you've got a sit on mower  

Cath - Sooooooooo sorry about your Aunt  even though you know its coming its still hard isnt it 

BB - Welcome to the thread - just want to say i agree with all the other girls about Isis they are VERy good, not sure about the weekend treatments as its always worked out that its never been ready for a weekend sorry cant be of anymore help.

Rivka - Good luck with your scan on Friday and ET next week    got everything crossed for you hun

Liz - I bet you cant wait 7 weeks left at work you lucky thing!!  I couldnt get in to see Miss Potter as it was full so i saw "In pursuit of happiness" where i promplty balled my eyes out in so i am going to see Miss Potter later today instead (if i can get in)  there are some really good films coming up soon,

Right best be off 
Take care hope we dont get any snow girlies
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies!

Liz - 7 weeks of work to go how lovely! Buying baby stuff must be fun.
They're planning to defrost my embies next Monday, then we hope to go for blasto on Thursday (fingers crossed).

Sam - glad the heating and house move going well, when is the move actually planned for?
I'm not really stimming as it's a medicated fet, but I'm doing the hrt and aspirin bit now.

Cleo - great that you've got your date ANS you'll have Valentine's Day, best of both worlds. Dr Witlow supposed to be very good, saw him but never have any tx with him.

Lisa / Cathie - thanks!

Sorry I'm going to have a me post now, I think either the aspirin or the hrt (prygnova) are giving me really annoying side effects for the last couple of days - heartburn, indigestion, bloated (sorry tmi). I'm trying to have them with food, but can't eat much anyway as feeling yucky. Also getting really tired, just did half a day of work but can't really do any more, so will have lunch and a lie down. Sorry for being gumpy!

Rivka x


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello everyone
I am starting my first cycle of IVF today. We are using the contraceptive pill rather than down-regulation so I am waiting for my diary to come through from ISIS to know when I start injecting, but think it is around mid-Feb time.
I am a bit nervous and also a bit sad that we couldn't get pregnant naturally but have agreed to have a go at this and then re-assess - although, of course, we might be lucky!
I have found ISIS to be nice and friendly by the way
Just wanted to say hello ....!
Emma x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi again,

BB - Just looked at the ISIS website and it looks as though the success rates for the under 35s (IVF/ICSI) are 43% so pretty good I think.

Emma - Welcome to the ISIS thread.  We were quite a small thread but over the last couple of months seem to have so many new members that I am almost loosing track.  I actually went to the ISIS in the beginning for IVF because of ovulation problems.  I cycled 3 times BFN each time.  Then I fell pregnant but miscarried.  Miraculously I now find my cycles and ovulation are quite regular so I am now trying naturally before I make a decision as to whether cycle again.  Meanwhile I have two embies in the freezer.  So good luck with your cycle?  Will you not be downregging at all?  I know once they put me on the pill before cycling but I still had to downreg but just for a shorter time.

Rivka - Oh yes fogot it was a frt. good luck.

Sam

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Not been on here for ages. Happy New Year.

Sorry but I really can't keep up with personals, I do try but I get lost   lol I promise this year I'll try and get the hang of it.

Hope every1 is really well and those cycling are having really good responses, fingers crossed as always (sure I'm getting arthritis lol).

My news. Rang Isis just b4 xmas and asked if I could start treatment even tho I hadn't lost the 2 st they wanted me to and they said YES!!!!  , as long as I understood the complications that could arise (OHSS and the drugs may not work as good). Had our injection training on the 12 Jan and now have to wait until af arrives, she's due on the 1st so should start down reggie on the 21st with Syneral, (never wanted her to turn up so much lol).

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Just found this article on The Times website. I thought it was an interesting read.

Clare

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,13509-2523195.html

/links


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi, 

Sorry no time for personals, just a quickie

ISIS are having an open evening next wednesday, will anyone be going from this thread?

Emma


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Clare - Thanks for that article - sounds very good!

Jo - Great that you are being able to start treatment soon, best of luck  

Emma - Welcome to this thread,  great that you are starting too! best of luck   It seems like you are starting the same time as Jo which is nice to be cycling with someone else on this thread.

Rivka - Sorry your not feeling great hun,  i think its probably the hrt i dont think the aspirin can give those side effects but i might be wrong hope your feeling better soon.

Hi to everyone else
Lisa x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ladies >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82819.0


----------

